# Guess the title



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Books, Films, or  TV shows.... *



Book title 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _   //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Books, Films, or  TV shows.... *

 Hola Sunny... glad you found us, I was worried lol

Book title 

Y: R
N:


_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _   //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

N ?

(Lotsa proliferation here ... sometimes it's easy for a game to get lost!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Yup I agree... but if you keep them on your watch list you'll be ok...


*Books, Films, or  TV shows.... *

Hola Sunny... glad you found us, I was worried lol

Book title 

Y: R N
N:


_ _ _ _ _ R _ N _   //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Book title 

Y: R N S
N: Y


_ _ _ _ _ R _ N _   //_ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

G ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Book title 

Y: R N S G
N: Y


_ _ _ _ _ R _ N G   //_ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

Wuthering Heights?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks good, Sunny


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Onya Sunny*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

I'll go ahead with the next one.

Movie of the 60's about a truly horrible period of history:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

sorry yes of course that's right Sunny...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

T please....


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

N please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Movie of the 60's about a truly horrible period of history:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  T  //  _  T  //  N   _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Movie of the 60's about a truly horrible period of history:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N T // _ T // N _ R _ _ _ _ _R

No H S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

G please


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

L please...


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Movie of the 60's about a truly horrible period of history:

_ _ _ G _ _ _ N T // _ T // N _ R _ _ _ _ R G

No H S L

(A couple of the letters got messed up last time around. They are straightened out now.)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

J please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

I've been searching for Guess The Character, but I guess it got deleted.

Is it Judgement at Nuremberg?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

Sounds right to me , Pinks


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

A 1979 comedy film

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

T please...


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

A 1979 comedy film

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

H please...


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

F please..


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // _ R _ S _ _ _ R // _ F // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F S R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // _ R _ S _ _ _ R // _ F // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F S R 
N: C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // _ R _ S _ _ _ R // _ F // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F S R 
N: C L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

P please..


*Where is Chic , anyone know? *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

Haven't seen Chic since the changeover.

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // P R _ S _ _ _ R // _ F // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F S R P
N: C L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*No I haven't seen her either. Hope she is ok!

Let's try B please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

Haven't seen Chic since the changeover.

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // P R _ S _ _ _ R // _ F // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H F S R P
N: C L B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*N please...*


I'm wondering if she didn't like this format..I hope she's ok, and comes to the new forum. I miss her!!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

Others also haven't come over to this forum yet. It always takes a little while to get to something different.

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // P R _ S _ N _ R // _ F // _ _ N _ _

Y: T H F S R P N
N: C L B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

D ?

Who hasn't come yet?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

StarSong and a couple more whose names escape me.

A 1979 comedy film

T H _ // P R _ S _ N _ R // _ F // _ _ N D _

Y: T H F S R P N D
N: C L B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Pinks is it your Birthday today?? *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

BTW Starsong was on yesterday....


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

Nowhere near my birthday, Holly. Oh, I must have missed StarSong ..

I don't normally enter my birthday on forums


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Nowhere near my birthday, Holly. Oh, I must have missed StarSong ..


I saw it said it was your birthday in preferences or somewhere..maybe I read it wrong, but I'll go  check again.. you might want to get it changed...


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2019)

I changed it to not show


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

Oh look here...I think it's confusing, it looks like it's your Birthday but I think your name is the only one under the Birthday title..making it look like it's your birthday when it's not..

https://www.seniorforums.com/members/


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Z please*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

error


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Chic was here yesterday. I think I saw StarSong too.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Haven't been on this thread since earlier today, but just for the record, yes, the film was Judgement at Nuremburg.

I'm finding it harder to find particular threads with this new format. It will take a while to adjust.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

@Sunny , *at the top of each thread page there's a ''watch and unwatch box''...if you keep these threads on or any others you enjoy  on  'watch' ..everytime someone posts on them , you will get a notifications at the top of the page..under the Bell symbol *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Chic was here yesterday. I think I saw StarSong too.


 yes starsong has been here a few days..but I haven't seen Chic at all...so thanks for that @RadishRose , I was worried about her.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

Getting back to the game, how about D?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

D has already been guessed, and just in case Pinky missed it..pera posted a Z....


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

The Prisoner of Zenda


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

Bump!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

F please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

_  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  S S

No N 

(Had a missing dash. It's been added.)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

_  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  F  //  _  R  _  S S

No N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

_  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  F  //  G  R  _  S S

No N  C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

_ _ _ _ _ S // _ F // G R _ S S

No N C Y


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

L _ _ _ _ S // _ F // G R _ S S

No N C Y


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

V please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Famous poetry collection:

L _ _ V _ S // _ F // G R _ S S

No N C Y 

And of course, no more consonants.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Anybody?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Leaves of Grass?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!  You probably remember that it's a collection of Walt Whitman poetry.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

Walt Whitman, I read as a teen 
I will be back with something in a few hours, unless someone else wants to pick this one up.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

1987 Sci-Fi book title:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

1987 Sci-Fi book title:

T _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

1987 Sci-Fi book title:

T _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T 
N: L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

*M please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

1987 Sci-Fi book title:

T _ _ // T _ M M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T M
N: L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

The Tommyknockers?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes, it is indeed The Tommyknockers


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

TV show of the 70's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Millyd (Jul 9, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

TV show of the 70's:

_  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

TV show of the 70's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T _  _  S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

TV show of the 70's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  L  T _  _  S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

R please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

TV show of the 70's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  L  T _  _  S

No R F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

The Waltons


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Correct, CG!  And good night, John-Boy.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!
This is a TV show from the 80's

__ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!
This is a TV show from the 80's

__ N __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!
This is a TV show from the 80's

__ N __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __* 

N: S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

*This is a TV show from the 80's

 __ N __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __* 

 N: S, L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

E?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

*This is a TV show from the 80's

__ N __ __ __ __ // R __ __ E __* 

N: S, L, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

Knight Rider


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

You got it debodun

Your turn!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

Deb appears to have left the building. Somebody else?


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2019)

TV SHOW

_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

T please


----------



## Millyd (Jul 15, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

TH _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//D _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ 

Yes - T H D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

TH _//S _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//D _ _ _ _ R//_ _ _ 

Yes - T H D R S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

TH _//S _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ N//D _ _ _ _ R//_ _ N

Yes - T H D R S N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

The Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

You are correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

A stage comedy, written about 400 years ago, still popular now.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

The Merry Wives of Windsor


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Ye gads!  You're right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Ye gads!  You're right, Deb!


You gave it away - 400 years ago made me think "Shakespeare" and what comedies he wrote and the number of letters fit.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Comedy movie from the late 1940s

_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Comedy movie from the late 1940s

_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Comedy movie from the late 1940s

_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ S//_ _ S//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ 

Yes - S
No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Comedy movie from the late 1940s

_ R//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ S//H _ S//_ R _ _ _ //H _ _ S _ 

Yes - S H R
No - T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Comedy movie from the late 1940s

_ R//_ _ _ N _ _ N _ S //_ _ _ _ _ S//H _ S//_ R _ _ _ //H _ _ S _ 

Yes - S H R N
No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Comedy movie from the late 1940s

_ R//_ L _ N _ _ N _ S //_ _ _ L _ S//H _ S//_ R _ _ _ //H _ _ S _ 

Yes - S H R N L
No - T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

You are correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Film of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Film of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Film of the 60's:

_  N  _  _  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  N  _

No S


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

D?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Film of the 60's:

_ N H _ _ _ T // T H _ // _ _ N D

No S


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

Inherit the Wind


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

Late 1950's movie drama

_ _ _//_ _//_//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Correct, Deb.

r ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2019)

Late 1950's movie drama

_ _ T//_ _//_//_ _ T//T _ _//R _ _ _ 

Yes: R   T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

H please?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2019)

Late 1950's movie drama

_ _ T//_ _//_//H _ T//T _ _//R _ _ _ 

Yes: R   T  H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2019)

Late 1950's movie drama

_ _ T//_ _//_//H _ T//T _ _//R _ _ _ 

Yes: R   T  H 

No: S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2019)

Late 1950's movie drama

_ _ T//_ N//_//H _ T//T _ N//R _ _ _ 

Yes: R   T  H N

No: S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes, it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Drawing a blank. Somebody else start one, please?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

T.V. Comedy from the 90s.

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

T.V. Comedy from the 90s.

_ H _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ T // _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Y: T,H,


----------



## Millyd (Jul 19, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

T.V. Comedy from the 90s.

W H _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ T // _ _ _ W _ _ 

Y: T,H, 
N: V,


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

Whose Line is it Anyway?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

*You Got It Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

Old TV medical drama

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 19, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Old TV medical drama

_  _  _  //  C  _  S  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

Ben Casey!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!  I remember that character being very bossy and grumpy. Probably a precursor of  "House."


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

I had a crush on him


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

60's American game show:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

60's American game show:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S



Be kind whenever possible. It is always possible.
- Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

60's American game show:

H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S H
N: T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

60's American game show:

H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ R _ S

Y: S H R
N: T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

60's American game show:

H _ L L _ _ _ _ D // S _ _ _ R _ S

Y: S H R L D
N: T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*Q please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

60's American game show:

H _ L L _ _ _ _ D // S Q _ _ R _ S

Y: S H R L D Q
N: T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Hollywood Squares?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 20, 2019)

Absolutely correct, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

An award-winning film:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

An award-winning film:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

An award-winning film:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  S  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

An award-winning film:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  S  _  _  _  _  H

No W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

An award-winning film:

 T H _ // _ _ _ _ ' S // S _ _ _ _ H

 No W D​


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

The King's Speech


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow, Deb, you're getting scary!  Right, of course.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

Late 1960 movie comedy:

_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

Late 1960 movie comedy:

_ _ _ H//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

YES - H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

Late 1960 movie comedy:

_ _ _ H//S _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

YES - H S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

Late 1960 movie comedy:

_ _ T H//S _ _//_ _ _//_ _ T//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

YES - H S T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

Late 1960 movie comedy:

W _ T H//S _ _//_ _ _//_ _ T//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

YES - H S T W


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

With Six You Get Eggroll.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

Amazing!


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

An old Broadway musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

An old Broadway musical:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

An old Broadway musical:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  N  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

An old Broadway musical:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  N  G


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2019)

The Flower Drum Song


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

Right, Deb!

P.S. Deb, we're hungrily waiting for your response in Guess the Food!


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Right, Deb!
> 
> P.S. Deb, we're hungrily waiting for your response in Guess the Food!


I forgot. I have updated it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

N ?

(Thanks for feeding us!)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

_ _ _ S T _ _ N _//_ _ N _ S T//_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ 

Yes - N S T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

_ R _ S T _ _ N _//_ R N _ S T//_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ 

Yes - N S T R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

_ R _ S T _ _ N G//_ R N _ S T//_ _ _ _ N G _ _ _ 

Yes - N S T R  G


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

_ R _ S T _ _ N G//_ R N _ S T//_ _ _ _ N G _ _ _ 

Yes - N S T R  G 

No - C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

W R _ S T _ _ N G//_ R N _ S T//_ _ _ _ N G W _ _ 

Yes - N S T R  G W

No - C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

W R _ S T L _ N G//_ R N _ S T//_ _ _ _ N G W _ _ 

Yes - N S T R  G W L

No - C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

Movie dramedy from the early 1990s

W R _ S T L _ N G//_ R N _ S T//H _ _ _ N G W _ Y

Yes - N S T R  G W L Y H

No - C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

M please, but only because it fits. Other than that I am totally stumped!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm sure that's it, CG. What else could it be?  I've never heard of it either.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

I'll guess "Wrestling Ernest Hemingway"


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*I hope you don't mind Deb, but I'll put up a new one.

This was a TV show from the early 60s

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*This was a TV show from the early 60s

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

You are correct Deb!

Your turn!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

Deb, you're on a roll!


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Deb, you're on a roll!


You are, too.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

Cult sci-fi movie of the early 1950s

_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

Cult sci-fi movie of the early 1950s

T _ _//_ _ _//T _ _//_ _ _ T _//_ T _ _ _//_ T _ _ _ 

Yes - T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

Cult sci-fi movie of the early 1950s

T H _//_ _ _//T H _//_ _ _ T H//_ T _ _ _//_ T _ _ _ 

Yes - T H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

Cult sci-fi movie of the early 1950s

T H _//_ _ _//T H _//_ _ _ T H//S T _ _ _//S T _ _ _ 

Yes - T H S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

The Day the Earth Stood Still?


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

You are correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

Book published in 1933

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

Book published in 1933

D _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ _ _ D _ _

Y: D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Down and Out in Paris and London


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

Debodun, you are correct


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Movie biography from the early 1960s

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Movie biography from the early 1960s

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Movie biography from the early 1960s

S _ _ _ _ S _//_ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Movie biography from the early 1960s

S _ _ R _ S _//_ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T S R

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Movie biography from the early 1960s

S _ _ R _ S _//_ T //_ _ _ P _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T S R P

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Movie biography from the early 1960s

S _ _ R _ S _//_ T //_ _ _ P _ _ _ L L _ 

Yes - T S R P L

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Movie biography from the early 1960s

S _ _ R _ S _//_ T //_ _ _ P _ _ _ L L _

Yes - T S R P L

No - H D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Sunrise at Campabello


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Sunny is correct, although it is spelled Campobello.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*How bout Y please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S R Y


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

M?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S R Y M G


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

C?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S R Y M G C


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S R Y M G C N B


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_ _ H _ _ _ _

No S R Y M G C N B P


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Play about a tragic miscarriage of justice:

_ _ H _ L L _

No S R Y M G C N B P D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2019)

Othello?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, at last!  That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2019)

An old stage play ..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2019)

An old stage play ..

_ _ _ T // T _ _ // _ _ T _ _ _ // _ _ _  

Y: T
N: N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

S?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2019)

An old stage play ..

_ H _ T // T H _ // _ _ T _ _ _ // S _ _  

Y: T H S
N: N


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

W?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2019)

An old stage play ..

W H _ T // T H _ // _ _ T _ _ _ // S _ W 

Y: T H S W
N: N


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

What the Butler Saw?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2019)

Debodun, you've got it


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

Long-running American TV sit-com

_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

Long-running American TV sit-com

T _ _//_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T

Yes - T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

Long-running American TV sit-com

T _ _//_ _ _ _ N T _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ N _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T

Yes - T N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

Long-running American TV sit-com

T H _//_ _ _ _ N T _ _ _ _//_ F//_ _ _ _ _//_ N _//H _ _ _ _ _ T

Yes - T N H F


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

Long-running American TV sit-com

T H _//_ _ _ _ N T _ R _ _//_ F//_ _ _ _ _//_ N D//H _ R R _ _ T

Yes - T N H F D R

No - G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

Z ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

Long-running American TV sit-com

T H _//_ D V _ N T _ R _ _//_ F//_ Z Z _ _//_ N D//H _ R R _ _ T

Yes - T N H F D R V Z

No - G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

The adventures of Ozzie and Harriet ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

You are correct, Sassy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

debodun said:


> You are correct, Sassy.




Could someone start another one since I'll be off and on tonight.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

Mid 1960s movie dramedy

_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

Mid 1960s movie dramedy

T _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

Mid 1960s movie dramedy

T H _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

Mid 1960s movie dramedy

T H _//_ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T H R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

Deb?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

Mid 1960s movie dramedy

T H _//_ _ _ R _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ N//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T H R F N

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

D?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

Mid 1960s movie dramedy

T H _//_ M _ R _ _ _ N _ _ _ T _ _ N//_ F//_ M _ _ _ 

Yes - T H R F N M

No - S D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

The Americanization of Emily?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

Pinky is correct.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

A recent British/American movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

The Miseducation of Cameron Post?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh, you're right inside my head .. bingo!


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

classic American novel

_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ ~ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

classic American novel

T H _//_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _//H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ ~ _ _ _ _//T _ _ _ _

Yes - H T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

S please


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

classic American novel

T H _//_ _ _ _ N T _ _ _ S //_ _//H _ _ _ L _ _ _ _ _ _//F _ N N ~ _ _ _ _//T _ _ _ N

Yes - H T F S N L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn = Mark Twain

I'll move on with the next one.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Very early movie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

R?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Very early movie:
 T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  R

(Had an extra dash in the first word. It's been removed.)


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*N please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

Very early movie:
 T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  N  _  _  R


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

H?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

Very early movie:
 T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  N  _  _  R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

The Jazz Singer


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

That's it! Starred Al Jolson, and would probably be horribly offensive today.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Sunny said:


> That's it! Starred Al Jolson, and would probably be horribly offensive today.


The blackface routines would likely be. They have been edited out of most movies that have them. Society was different 90 years ago.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Early American novel, dramatized several times.

_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

Early American novel, dramatized several times.

T _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//S _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

Early American novel, dramatized several times.

T H _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//S _ _ _ _ _//H _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

Sunny triumphs again!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Victorian novel, later a play:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Victorian novel, later a play:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  S  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

F?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Victorian novel, later a play:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  S  T


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

G?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Victorian novel, later a play:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  N  _  S  T


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

L?


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

R?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

The Importance of Being Earnest


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

You got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2019)

Would someone please take my turn, as I'll be out all day.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Aug 8, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T _ _//T _ _ _ _ _ _//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T _ _ _ _ _ _//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ H _ _ T _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T R _ _ _ _ _//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ H _ _ T _ R _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T R _ _ _ _ S//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ H _ _ T _ RS


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T R _ _ _ L S//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ H _ _ T _ RS


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*V please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T R _ V _ L S//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ H _ _ T _ RS


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T R _ V _ L S//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ C P H _ _ T _ RS


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T R _ V _ L S//_ F//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ C P H _ _ T _ RS


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*M please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

An American adventure/western TV show of the 1960s

T H _//T R _ V _ L S//_ F//_ _ _ M _ _//M c P H _ _ T _ RS 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Deb, I can see enough to know that I don't know the answer to this one.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

The Travels of Jaimie McPheeters


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

TV series about an Italian-American family:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

The Sopranos?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow, and you say I am on a roll?  Terrific Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Highly acclaimed American novel

_ _//_ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

To Kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

YES!!!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Old quiz show:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

The Price is Right?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Ye gads, this is getting scary!  Right, of course!


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

A play which has been dramatized in movies and on TV

_ _ _ _ _//_ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

A play which has been dramatized in movies and on TV

_ _ _ _ _//_ F//_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

A play which has been dramatized in movies and on TV

_ _ _ _ _//_ F//_//S _ _ _ S_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Death of a Salesman


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Old TV comedy/variety show

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

Old TV comedy/variety show

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

Old TV comedy/variety show

_  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  S

No D


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2019)

F please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

H please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

Your Show of Shows?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

That's it, Db!  (I was wondering if anybody else remembers that show, starring Sid Ceasar and Imogene Coca, which had us glued to our sets every Saturday night!)


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

I remember that show. If they only had shows like that today!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes (sigh).  Probably SNL is as close as we get.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey, Deb!  Yoo hoo!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

Bump again


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*It's been a whole week. Maybe someone else should start a new one.*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

OK, would you start one, CG?  Thanks.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

This is a tv show from the 70s
*_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

This is a tv show from the 70s
*_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: S, Sorry*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

R?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

This is a tv show from the 70s
*_ _ R _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

 N: S, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

This is a tv show from the 70s
*_ K R _ // _ N // _ _ N _ _ N N _ _ _

 N: S, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## chic (Aug 18, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

This is a tv show from the 70s
*_ K R _ // _ N // C _ N C _ N N _ T _

 N: S, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

WKRP In Cincinnati  -  I loved that show!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

You Got It Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

Early 20th century theater revues, also a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

Early 20th century theater revues, also a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

Early 20th century theater revues, also a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No R H T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*J please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

Early 20th century theater revues, also a movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S 

No R H T J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

Early 20th century theater revues, also a movie:

_  _  _  G  _  _  L  _  //  _  _  L  L  _  _  S 

No R H T J


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

Early 20th century theater revues, also a movie:

_  _  _  G  _  _  L  _  //  _  _  L  L  _  _  S 

No R H T J N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

B please?


----------



## chic (Aug 20, 2019)

F please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

Early 20th century theater revues, also a movie:

_  _  _  G  F  _  L  _  //  F  _  L  L  _  _  S 

No R H T J N


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Is the answer,Ziegfeld  Follies?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

That's it, Moviequeen!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

Moviequeen?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

I guess Moviequeen is gone.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*You go ahead Sunny! She seems to be gone.*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Movie from the 60s

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

T ?


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Movie from the 60s

T H _ // _ _ _ _ H _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T*_


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Movie from the 60s

T H _ // _ _ _ _ H _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T*_ 

N: G. Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Movie from the 60s

T H _ // _ _ _ _ H _ R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T*_ 

N: G. Sorry


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2019)

C please?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*Movie from the 60s

T H _ // _ _ _ C H _ R _ _ _ // C _ _ _ _ _ _ T*_ 

N: G. Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

The Manchurian Candidate?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*You got it Sunny!  *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

A movie:

_  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*J please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

A movie:

J  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*Is it "Jaws"?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

Wow, that was fast!  Too easy, I guess.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny, I am not that familiar with too many movies that have only 4 letters & that is the first to come to mind.

This is a movie from the 80s.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny, I am not that familiar with too many movies that have only 4 letters & that is the first to come to mind.

This is a movie from the 80s.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*

N: S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny, I am not that familiar with too many movies that have only 4 letters & that is the first to come to mind.

This is a movie from the 80s.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // F _ _ _ _ _*

N: S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny, I am not that familiar with too many movies that have only 4 letters & that is the first to come to mind.

This is a movie from the 80s.

_ _ _ _ // T _ // T _ _ // F _ T _ _ _*

N: S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

Back to the Future


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*You got it Sunny!   *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

Film about a relative that no one would like to have:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

Film about a relative that no one would like to have:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

Film about a relative that no one would like to have:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

Film about a relative that no one would like to have:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  T 

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Film about a relative that no one would like to have:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _R _  S  T 

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Film about a relative that no one would like to have:

M  _  M  M  _  _  //  _  _  _  _R _  S  T 

No H


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Film about a relative that no one would like to have:

M  _  M  M  _  _  //  D  _  _  R _  S  T 

No more consonants, and of course, you know what it is!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Mommy Dearest ?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't come here every day,once in awhile  MQ


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2019)

That's it, MQ, though I think the movie spelled it Mommie.  Close enough.

We need a volunteer to take the next one.


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2019)

Bump. My back is still sore guys.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*This ia an American remake of an English film.

_ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## chic (Sep 3, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*This is an American remake of an English film.

_ // T _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ R _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*This is an American remake of an English film.

_ // T _ _ _ H // _ _F // _ R _ _ _*

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*This is an American remake of an English film.

_ // T _ _ _ H // _ _F // _ R _ _ _*

N: N,W,S, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*This is an American remake of an English film.

_ // T _ _ C H // _ F // _ R _ C _*

N: N,W,S, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*This is an American remake of an English film.

_ // T _ _ C H // _ F // G R _ C _*

N: N,W,S, Sorry

That's all the consonants!


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

A Touch of Grace


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

A late 1980s movie comedy.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

A late 1980s movie comedy.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

A late 1980s movie comedy.

_ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _//R _ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

A late 1980s movie comedy.

_ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _//R _ G _ _ //R _ _ _ _ T

No - Y, S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

A late 1980s movie comedy.

_ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _//R _ G _ R //R _ B B _ T

No - Y, S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*Who Framed Roger Rabbit*


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
This is a film from the late 80's in Canada & later shown in USA

_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This is a film from the late 80's in Canada & later shown in USA

 _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This is a film from the late 80's in Canada & later shown in USA

 _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ N _ T _ *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

Y


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2019)

F please?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This is a film from the late 80's in Canada & later shown in USA

 _ Y // _ _ _ R _ T // _ _ _ N _ T Y

N: F,Sorry *


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

My Secret Country


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Sorry Deb, not it!*


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

I think your missing a letter space in the last word, if so, my next guess is

My Secret Identity


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

You are right Deb!
Sorry for the missing dash!


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

A dramatic novel and 1940s movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

A dramatic novel and 1940s movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _//T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2019)

A dramatic novel and 1940s movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _//T _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2019)

A dramatic novel and 1940s movie.

_ _ R //_ _ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _//T _ _ _ S

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2019)

Sunny gets it again.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

A TV sitcom:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

A TV sitcom:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  T  _  _  S  _  _  S  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

Wow, good for you, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

A creepy novel from the 1800s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

A creepy novel from the 1800s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

A creepy novel from the 1800s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

A creepy novel from the 1800s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

Murders in the Rue Morgue


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2019)

Sunny got it


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Book with a focus on a special word:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Book with a focus on a special word:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Book with a focus on a special word:

_  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R S H D


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Book with a focus on a special word:

_  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R S H D L B


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

Book with a focus on a special word:

C  _  T  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _ 

No R S H D L B W


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

Citizen Kane


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2019)

Can someone else start the next one for me.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*This was a TV show from the* *60's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*This was a TV show from the* *60's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't think anybody asked for N.  But I did ask for R?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Sorry Sunny, Must have been past my bedtime. Think I've got it now.

*This was a TV show from the* *60's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

 N: R Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2019)

T please


----------



## toffee (Sep 14, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*This was a TV show from the* *60's

 _ _ T T _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _*

 N: R, L, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Petticoat Junction


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

T_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T T //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*W please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

T_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //W _ _ T T //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

T_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //W Y _ T T //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

T_ _ //_ _ F _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ F //W Y _ T T //_ _ _ P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

T_ _ //_ _ F _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ F //W Y _ T T //_ R _ P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

TH _ //L _ F _ //_ _ _ //L _ _ _ _ _ //_ F //W Y _ T T //_ R _ P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

TH _ //L _ F _ //_ N _ //L _ _ _ N _ //_ F //W Y _ T T //_ R _ P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

D?


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

TV western of the 1950s

TH _ //L _ F _ //_ N D //L _ _ _ N D //_ F //W Y _ T T //_ R _ P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

The Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Pinky is correct.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

A sitcom that ran from '75 - '85

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

The Jeffersons


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

aaagh! You got it Deb


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

A mid-1970s popular song best known version performed by a duet.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

A mid-1970s popular song best known version performed by a duet.

_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

A mid-1970s popular song best known version performed by a duet.

_ _ _ _ R _ T //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

Muskrat Love?


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

60's song

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

60's song

T _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ 

Y: T


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

60's song

T _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: T  N
N: W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

F


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

60's song

T H _ // T H _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: T N H
N: W F


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

G


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

60's song

T H _ // T H _ _ _ _ // _ _ // G _ N _

Y: T N H G
N: W F


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

60's song

T H _ // T H _ _ _ _ // _ S // G _ N _

Y: T N H G S
N: W F


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

The Thrill is Gone


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

Old chestnut of a song written in the late 1920s

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

This game is supposed to be Guess the Title, not Guess the Tune. Or are we just dropping Guess the Tune, and making the Title one include books, movies, songs, and whatever?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

AS The OP of this thread , I say keep  the guess the tune thread separate , but if everyone finds it easier to merge the two  then so be it....


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2019)

Old chestnut of a song written in the late 1920s

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ Y //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - F


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

N ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Old chestnut of a song written in the late 1920s

M _ //_ N _ //M Y //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - F, T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Old chestnut of a song written in the late 1920s

M _ //_ N _ //M Y //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - F, T, R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

Me and My Shadow


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Pinky's got it


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

Title of a 50's stage play:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

Title of a 50's stage play:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _T

Y: T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

Title of a 50's stage play:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ ' S // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _T

Y: T S


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Long Day's Journey Into Night


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

Absolutely right!


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

A novel first, then an Academy Award-winning movie

_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

A novel first, then an Academy Award-winning movie

T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

A novel first, then an Academy Award-winning movie

T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

To Kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

Popular Broadway show of the 70's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

A Chorus Line


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

A teen-themed 60s movie

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

A teen-themed 60s movie

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Beach Blanket Bingo?


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Broadway hit of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Broadway hit of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Broadway hit of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  D  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Broadway hit of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  D  _  _  _  _ 

No C R


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello, Dolly


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

You got it again, Deb!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Mid-1960s movie screwball comedy

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Mid-1960s movie screwball comedy

_ _ _ //T _ //M _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2019)

*W ?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Mid-1960s movie screwball comedy

_ _ W //T _ //M _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //W _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Mid-1960s movie screwball comedy

_ _ W //T _ //M _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //W _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Mid-1960s movie screwball comedy

_ _ W //T _ //M _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //W _ F _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Mid-1960s movie screwball comedy

_ _ W //T _ //M _ R _ _ R //_ _ _ R //W _ F _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

How to Murder Your Wife


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2019)

oops!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

One of the world's most famous love stories, set to music.

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

One of the world's most famous love stories, set to music.

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  M  _

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

One of the world's most famous love stories, set to music.

L  _  //  _  _  _  _  M  _

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

One of the world's most famous love stories, set to music.

L  _  //  _  _  _  _  M  _

No R G


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

La Boheme


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

Right, of course, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

Best actress and supporting actress Academy Award-nominated (but did not win) comedy movie from the early 1980s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

Best actress and supporting actress Academy Award-nominated (but did not win) comedy movie from the early 1980s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Best actress and supporting actress Academy Award-nominated (but did not win) comedy movie from the early 1980s.

_ R _ _ _ T _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Best actress and supporting actress Academy Award-nominated (but did not win) comedy movie from the early 1980s.

_ R _ _ _ T _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N

No - S, G


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Best actress and supporting actress Academy Award-nominated (but did not win) comedy movie from the early 1980s.

P R _ _ _ T _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N

No - S, G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Best actress and supporting actress Academy Award-nominated (but did not win) comedy movie from the early 1980s.

P R _ _ _ T _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N

No - S, G, H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Best actress and supporting actress Academy Award-nominated (but did not win) comedy movie from the early 1980s.

P R _ _ _ T _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N

No - S, G, H. Y


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2019)

skip


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

Private Benjamin


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

(Pretty sure I was right with that last one.)

Sitcom of the 60's:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

Sitcom of the 60's:

_  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _

No S N


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Sitcom of the 60's:

_  _  //  _  _  T  H  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  R

No S N


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

My Mother the Car


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

Late 1960s movie musical. 

_ _ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

Late 1960s movie musical. 

_ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

Late 1960s movie musical. 

_ _ _ _ _ _'S //R _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Late 1960s movie musical. 

_ _ _ _ _ _'S //R _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No C, L


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Late 1960s movie musical. 

_ _ _ _ _ _'S //R _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No C, L, D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Late 1960s movie musical. 

_ _ N _ _ N'S //R _ _ N _ _ _ 

No C, L, D, T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Late 1960s movie musical. 

F _ N _ _ N'S //R _ _ N _ _ _ 

No C, L, D, T, G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

Oops


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*Finian's Rainbow*


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Citygirl got it.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
This is a movie from the early 60s
_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This is a movie from the early 60s
 T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _T// _ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

N: D*


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This is a movie from the early 60s
T _ _ // M _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _T// _ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

 N: D*


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This is a movie from the early 60s
 T _ _ // M _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _T// _ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ N _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
 This is a movie from the early 60s
 T H _ // M _ N // W H _ // _  H _T// _ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ N _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

#852                                      
 
*Thanks Deb!
This is a movie from the early 60s
T H _ // M _ N // W H _ // S  H _T// _ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ N _ _*


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!
This is a movie from the early 60s
T H _ // M _ N // W H _ // S H _T// _ _ _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ N _ _*

N: D Sorry


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

A series of books written by a British author and was made into a long-running TV series starting in the late 1970s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

A series of books written by a British author and was made into a long-running TV series starting in the late 1970s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2019)

A series of books written by a British author and was made into a long-running TV series starting in the late 1970s.

_ L L //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ //S _ _ L L

No - H, P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

All Creatures Great and Small


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2019)

I should have known that


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

Thriller type movie  (Hint:  part of the title is a number.)

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Thriller type movie  (Hint:  part of the title is a number.)

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Thriller type movie  (Hint:  part of the title is a number.)

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  S

No N R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

*W ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Thriller type movie  (Hint:  part of the title is a number.)

T  H  _  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  _  S

No N R W

Sorry, I left one S out. It's been added now.


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

The 39 Steps


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ _

No - S, H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

T ?


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

M please?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ T _ N //_ _ _ _ _

No - S, H, M, R


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2019)

G please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ T _ N //_ _ _ _ _

No - S, H, M, R, G


----------



## Pinky (Oct 5, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ T _ N //_ _ _ _ _

No - S, H, M, R, G, B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

A novel, then a movie drama in the late 1950s, then an American TV series in the 1960s.

_ _ _ T _ N //_ L _ _ _

No - S, H, M, R, G, B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Peyton Place?


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

An opera:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

An opera:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  M  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2019)

*T ?*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

An opera:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  M  _  _  _


No S T


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

G


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

An opera:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  M  _  _  _


No S T G


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

An opera:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  M  _  _  _


No S T G


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

An opera:

_  _  _  //  _  L _  _  _  R  M  _  _  _


No S T G


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

The Silvermine


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

No, sorry, Deb.  (Never heard of that one!)


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

Die Fledermaus?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

You got it, Pinky!  (I love that opera!)


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

Must think of a new title ... back in a bit ..


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

A controversial 60's stage play:

_ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

A controversial 60's stage play:

_ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // T _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ 

Yes: T


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

A controversial 60's stage play:

_ N // T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // T _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ 

Yes: T N


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

A controversial 60's stage play:

_ N // T H _ // _ _ _ // _ F // _ // T _ _ _ _ // H _ T _ _ 

Yes: T N F H


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

A controversial 60's stage play:

_ N // T H _ // _ _ R // _ F // _ // T _ _ _ _ // H _ T _ _ 

Yes: T N F H R


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

In the Bar of a Tokyo Hotel


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

Correct, Deb - a Tennessee Williams play that isn't that well known.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_Bar_of_a_Tokyo_Hotel


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

Mystery story, then a movie in the 1940s and a recent TV mini-series

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

Mystery story, then a movie in the 1940s and a recent TV mini-series

_ _ _ //T _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

Mystery story, then a movie in the 1940s and a recent TV mini-series

_ N _ //T _ _ N //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //N _ N _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

And Then There Were None


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Classic historical novel:

_  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Classic historical novel:

_  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  W  _  //  _  _  T  _  _ S

No R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

Stage musical, than a movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

Stage musical, than a movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Stage musical, than a movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Deb, how about the F and the R?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Stage musical, than a movie

F _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ //T H _ //R _ _ F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Fiddler on the Roof!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

TV sitcom of the 70's and 80's, which takes place in the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy Days


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow, truly impressive, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

American Gothic horror novel, then a movie
 _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

American Gothic horror novel, then a movie
 T _ _ //_ _ T //_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

American Gothic horror novel, then a movie
 T H _ //_ _ T //_ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

American Gothic horror novel, then a movie
 T H _ //P _ T //_ _ _ //T H _ //P _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

The Pit And The Pendulum


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

That's correct.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

1960's stage play and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

1960's stage play and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ 

Y: N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

1960's stage play and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T // _ N // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ 

Y: N T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

1960's stage play and movie

_ _ R _ _ _ _ T // _ N // T H _ // _ _ R _ 

Y: N T H R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Barefoot in the Park


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Classic old play:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Classic old play:

L  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No H


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Classic old play:

L  Y  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No H N


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

Lysistrata


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

A play then movie drama from the late 1950s

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof?


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

Got it again, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Movie named for a particular location:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Movie named for a particular location:

_  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Movie named for a particular location:

_  _  S  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Movie named for a particular location:

_  _  S  T  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R

No L


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Movie named for a particular location:

M  _  S  T  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R

No L B N


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

Mystic River


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

old TV western

_ _ _ _ _ _: //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

old TV western

_ _ N _ _ _: //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

old TV western

_ _ N T _ _: //_ _ _ _ //_ R //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2019)

Wanted: Dead or Alive


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

I will continue on, as I'm sure it's correct.

A 60's adventure/thriller movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

You git it, Pinky.


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

A 60's adventure/thriller movie:
edited to add one letter ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: P


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

A 60's adventure/thriller movie:
edited to add one letter ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: P C


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

A 60's adventure/thriller movie:
edited to add one letter ..

_ _ _ _ _ T T

Y: T
N: P C


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

Bullitt


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

Yep, you got it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

Recent novel

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Recent novel

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ S //_ N //_ _ _ //S T _ _ S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Recent novel

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ S //_ N //_ _ _ //S T _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Recent novel

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ S //_ N //_ _ _ //S T _ _ S 

No - B


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Recent novel

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ S //_ N //_ _ R //S T _ R S 

No - B, D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Recent novel

T H _ //_ _ _ L T //_ S //_ N //_ _ R //S T _ R S 

No - B, D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*The Fault is in Our Stars

I don't think the word "is" should be there but it is in  the puzzle.*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Oops!
You're correct, though.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*Title of movie from the 40s

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*Title of movie from the 40s

 _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: S, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Leave Her to Heaven


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

1950-60s anthology series with a famous host

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

1950-60s anthology series with a famous host

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

1950-60s anthology series with a famous host

_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _//P R _ _ _ _ T S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

Is there a second S in the last word?

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes there is. Thanks for catching that.

1950-60s anthology series with a famous host

_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _//P R _ S _ N T S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

1950-60s anthology series with a famous host

_ _ _ R _ _ //H _ T _ H _ _ _ _//P R _ S _ N T S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

1950-60s anthology series with a famous host

_ _ _ R _ _ //H _ T C H C _ C _//P R _ S _ N T S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Got it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

A 60's action series and movie.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

A 60's action series and movie.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

A 60's action series and movie.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ R _

Y: R
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

A 60's action series and movie.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ N _ _ R _

Y: R N
N: D


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

A 60's action series and movie.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ N _ _ R _

Y: R N
N: D Y


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

A 60's action series and movie.

T _ _ // _ _ _ N _ _ R _

Y: R N T
N: D Y


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

The Pioneers


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

Sorry, that's not it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

The Avengers


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

You got it, Deb


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

A 1970s book and movie based on a true event

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _' _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

A 1970s book and movie based on a true event

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _' S //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

A 1970s book and movie based on a true event

_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T' S //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

A 1970s book and movie based on a true event

_ _ _ //T H _ //_ R _ S _ _ _ N T' S //_ _ N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

All The President's Men


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

Pinky wins


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

A 30's political novel:

_ _ // _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

It Can't Happen Here


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh, you're too good, Deb


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

Yikes.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

Novel, movie and TV series

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

Novel, movie and TV series

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

Novel, movie and TV series

T _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

Novel, movie and TV series

T H _ //H _ T _ H H _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

Very old musical, with one song that became a classic:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

Very old musical, with one song that became a classic:

_  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

W


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Very old musical, with one song that became a classic:

_  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  H  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S T W


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2019)

Oops


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Very old musical, with one song that became a classic:

_  N  _  _  _  _  R  B  _  _  _  _  R  //  H  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S T W


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

Very old musical, with one song that became a classic:

_  N  _  _  _  _  R  B  _  _  _  _  R  //  H  _  L  _  _  _  _ 

No S T W


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Knickerbocker Holiday
song is "September Song"


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

Good win, Deb.

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Late 1970's disaster thriller movie

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Late 1970's disaster thriller movie

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Late 1970's disaster thriller movie

T H _ // _ H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

Oops


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Late 1970's disaster thriller movie

T H _ // C H _ N _ //_ _ N _ R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

The China Syndrome?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

80's mystery-drama film

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

80's mystery-drama film

_ _ R K _ // _ _ R K

Y: K R


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Gorky Park


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Late 50's early 60' TV western

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Late 50's early 60' TV western

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

T?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Late 50's early 60' TV western

T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Late 50's early 60' TV western

T _ L _ _ //_ F //_ _ L L _ //F _ R _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

S


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Late 50's early 60' TV western

T _ L _ S //_ F //_ _ L L S //F _ R _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Tales Of Wells Fargo


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

50's adventure series

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

50's adventure series
edited to add extra 3 letters

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ 

No: R


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

M


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

50's adventure series
edited to add extra 3 letters

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ 

No: R M


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

The Cisco Kid


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

You got it, Deb


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

1950's TV adventure

_ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

1950's TV adventure

S _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2019)

*H ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

1950's TV adventure

S H _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2019)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

1950's TV adventure

S H _ _ N _, //_ _ _ _ N //_ _ //T H _ //J _ N G _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

1950's TV adventure

S H _ _ N _, //_ _ _ _ N //_ _ //T H _ //J _ N G L _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

Q ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

1950's TV adventure

S H _ _ N _, //Q _ _ _ N //_ _ //T H _ //J _ N G L _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

F


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

1950's TV adventure

S H _ _ N _, //Q _ _ _ N //_ F //T H _ //J _ N G L _ 

all consonants guessed


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*Sheena, Queen of the Jungle*


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, good ol' Sheena to the rescue.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*This was a Children's favorite book and later a video

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*This was a Children's favorite book and later a video

 T _ _ // _ _ T T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _ T // _ _ _ _ _ 

N: R, M,Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

The Little Engine that Could


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*You got it Deb!  *


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //L _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //L _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L _ 

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //L _ _ _ _ _ //D _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ R //_ _ //L _ _ _ _ _ //D _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ L _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 28, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ R //_ _ //L _ _ _ _ _ //D _ _ _ _ R _ _ S L _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ R //_ F //L _ _ _ _ _ //D _ _ _ _ R _ _ S L _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 28, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //_ _ _ R //_ F //L _ _ _ N _ //D _ N _ _ R _ _ S L _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

A novel from the 1970s and a 1980s movie adventure

_ //Y _ _ R //_ F //L _ _ _ N _ //D _ N _ _ R _ _ S L Y

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

A Year of Living Dangerously?


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

Play of the 1950's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Play of the 1950's:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  T  T  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 30, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Play of the 1950's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  T  T  _  _ 

No L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

(Citygirl, please look at Guess the Character.)


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2019)

The Rose Tattoo


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*Sunny: what did I do wrong now? Maynard G. Krebs was from Dobie Gillis and that's what I guessed. Deb said I was right.*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

CG, who said you did anything wrong?

Deb, you are correct, it's The Rose Tattoo.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*Sunny, you corrected me the other night, I thought maybe I was missing something again.*


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

1970s police procedural drama

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Citygirl, I think you misunderstood. I was reminding you about the Guess the Character game, which you had won the previous day, and it had gotten buried on about page 6 of my posts, probably everyone else's as well.  I didn't think you had seen it, as you were supposed to start the next one. I wasn't correcting you, I was congratulating you, and trying to move the game along!

T ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

1970s police procedural drama

T _ _ //_ T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

1970s police procedural drama

T H _ //_ T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*Gotta ya Sunny, Thanks!*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

1970s police procedural drama

T H _ //S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ F //S _ _ //F _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

1970s police procedural drama

T H _ //S T R _ _ T S //_ F //S _ _ //F R _ _ C _ S C _ 

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

N


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

1970s police procedural drama

T H _ //S T R _ _ T S //_ F //S _ N //F R _ N C _ S C _ 

No - D 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

The Streets of San Francisco.

Next, an old Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

The Streets of San Francisco.

Next, an old Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No L


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Next, an old Broadway musical:

_  N  N  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N

No L  D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2019)

An old musical/movie:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2019)

An old musical/movie:

_ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Y: T


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2019)

An old musical/movie:

S _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Y: T  S


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2019)

An old musical/movie:

S _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Y: T S
N: R N L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

South Pacific?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2019)

Correct, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Popular recent TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Popular recent TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Popular recent TV show:

_  _  T  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _ 

No W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Popular recent TV show:

_  _  T  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _ 

No W P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2019)

Where is Holly? Is she on vakay or something?

B please?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Popular recent TV show:

B  _  T  T  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _

No W P K

(No idea where Holly is.)


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

Better Call Saul


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

A late 50s science fiction short story. Was later made into a movie with a different title.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

A late 50s science fiction short story. Was later made into a movie with a different title.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ N

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

A late 50s science fiction short story. Was later made into a movie with a different title.

_ _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ R N _ N

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

A late 50s science fiction short story. Was later made into a movie with a different title.

F _ _ _ _ R _ //F _ R //_ _ _ _ R N _ N

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Flowers For Algernon


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes, that's it. It was made into the movie "Charly".


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

A play about a family with relationship problems:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

T?


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

A play about a family with relationship problems:

_  _  _  _  //  L  _  _  _ 

No T D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

A play about a family with relationship problems:

_  _  _  _  //  L  _  _  _ 

No T D S V


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

F


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

A play about a family with relationship problems:

_  _  _  _  //  L  _  _  R

No T D S V  F M


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

A play about a family with relationship problems:

_  _  _  G  //  L  _  _  R

No T D S V  F M C


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

King Liar?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

A play about a family with relationship problems:

_  _  N  G  //  L  _  _  R

No T D S V  F M C 

(Sorry, Deb. Though that name might be better applied to,,,, well, never mind!)


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

King Lear


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

Play and movie about a dysfunctional family

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

Play and movie about a dysfunctional family

_ _ N _ //_ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ N T _ //N _ _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

Play and movie about a dysfunctional family

_ _ N G //_ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ N T _ //N _ G _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Long Days Journey Into Night


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Very old book

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Very old book

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ T _

Y: T
N: L


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Very old book

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ T _

Y: T
N: L R


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Very old book

_ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ T _

Y: T N
N: L R


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Very old book

_ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ T _

Y: T N
N: L R S


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Very old book

_ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ T _

Y: T N
N: L R S C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

X ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Very old book

_ _ N // _ _ _ X _ T _

Y: T N X
N: L R S C B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

D ?

(I know what it is, but will be out most of the day, so I'll leave it for somebody else.)


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Quixote


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

You've got it, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

1990s western movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

1990s western movie

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

R?


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

1990s western movie

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ S 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

1990s western movie

_ _ _ _ _ S //W _ T _ //W _ _ _ _ S 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

1990s western movie

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ T H //_ _ _ _ _ S 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

W?


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

1990s western movie

_ _ _ _ _ S //W _ T H //W _ _ _ _ S 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Dances With Wolves


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

You are correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T

No R


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  T

No R  S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Lionheart?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  T 

No D

Not Lionheart, sorry.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  T 

No D S

Not Lionheart, sorry.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  T 

No D S R

Not Lionheart, sorry.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Award winning movie:

_  _  _  N  L  _  _  _  T 

No D S R C


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

Award winning movie:

M  _  _  N  L  _  _  _  T 

No D S R C


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

Moonlight


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

TV sit-com in the 1960s

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

TV sit-com in the 1960s

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

TV sit-com in the 1960s

T H _ //_ _ _ _ N _ //N _ N

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

The Flying Nun


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

You're right, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

That was such a cute show 

A 60's sitcom:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

Family Affair?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

WOW! You guessed it right, Deb


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

The number of letters fit for the time frame.

A 1940s musical movie

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

A 1940s musical movie

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

A 1940s musical movie

_ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 14, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

A 1940s musical movie

_ N //T H _ //G _ _ _ //_ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ R T _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2019)

In The Good Old Summertime


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2019)

Pinky gets it.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2019)

Action drama movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 15, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2019)

Action drama movie:

_ H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: H


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

Action drama movie:

_ H _ // _ _ S T // S _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: H S T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

Action drama movie:

_ H _ // _ _ S T // S _ _ _ R _ _

Y: H S T R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

L ?

(Are you sure there's no T in the first word?)


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

oops, my error .. added T
Action drama movie:

T H _ // L _ S T // S _ _ _ R _ _

Y: H S T R T L


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

A series of short stories written in the 14thCentury.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

A series of short stories written in the 14thCentury.

T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

H please, Deb


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

A series of short stories written in the 14thCentury.

T H _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

A series of short stories written in the 14thCentury.

T H _ //_ _ N T _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

A series of short stories written in the 14thCentury.

T H _ //_ _ N T _ _ _ _ _ Y //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

The Canterbury Tales

(Somebody else, please?)


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

Movie from the 60's

*_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

Movie from the 60's

*T _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

Movie from the 60's

*T _ _ //N _ _ _ T //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _*

N: R
Just edited, had a letter in the wrong spot.


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

Movie from the 60's

*T H _ //N _ _ _H T //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N _*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2019)

*G ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Are there 6 letters in the second word?

D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

Movie from the 60's

*T H _ //N _ G H T //_ _ //T H _ //_ G _ _ N _

Had an extra dash in  second word. Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

The Night of the Iguana


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*Sorry Deb, I think I must have forgot to delete a dash somewhere. It is right now.*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

The Night of the Iguana


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Poem published in the early 20th Century

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2019)

oops


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Old crime movie:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

The Postman Always Rings Twice?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Sheesh.  Deb, you are truly getting scary.


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

You should see me in person. LOL

Nineteenth Century novel

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R S 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T H _ //_ _ C _ _ _ C _ //_ _ _ _ R S 

No - N, F


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T H _ //P _ C _ _ _ C _ //P _ P _ R S 

No - N, F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

Nineteenth Century novel

T H _ //P _ C K W _ C K //P _ P _ R S 

No - N, F 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

The Pickwick Papers

Musical show and movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 21, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2019)

"Singing In The Rain"


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Good for you, CG!  (I thought someone was going to guess Fiddler on the Roof!)


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

I was always a fan of Debbie Reynolds

O.K. Now for an older Game Show on TV

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

O.K. Now for an older Game Show on TV

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ s


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

O.K. Now for an older Game Show on TV

_ _ T T _ _ // _ _ // T _ _ //N _ T _ _ _ _ // S T _ _ s


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2019)

F?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

O.K. Now for an older Game Show on TV

_ _ T T _ _ // _ F // T _ _ //N _ T _ _ _ _ // S T _ _ s


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

X ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

O.K. Now for an older Game Show on TV

_ _ T T _ _ // _ F // T H _ //N _ T _ _ R _ // S T _ R s 

N: X Sorry


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

Battle of the Network Stars


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

You Got It Deb! I'm sorry to be so late. I thought I answered this.


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

19th century adventure novel and a popular 1950's movie and even an animated cartoon.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

19th century adventure novel and a popular 1950's movie and even an animated cartoon.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

19th century adventure novel and a popular 1950's movie and even an animated cartoon.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2019)

L?


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

19th century adventure novel and a popular 1950's movie and even an animated cartoon.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ L _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Around the World in Eighty Days


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

Sunny triumphs again.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Movie of the 40's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ -  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Movie of the 40's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  _  T  _ -  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Movie of the 40's:

_  _  R  _  _  L  _  //  _  N  //  T H_  R  _  T  _ -  _  _   R  T  H  //  S  T  R  _  _  T


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Miracle on Thirty-Fourth Street


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Ho Ho Ho, you've got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Mystery novel that was dramatized several times.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Mystery novel that was dramatized several times.

_ _ _ //_ H _ _ //_ H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

*N ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Mystery novel that was dramatized several times.

_ N _ //_ H _ N //_ H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //N _ N _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

*And then there were none ?*

*If I am right could someone else start a new one. I have to go out for awhile.*


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Sassycakes is correct.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

Late 1950s - early 60s TV suspense series

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Late 1950s - early 60s TV suspense series

_ _ _ //_ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 29, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Late 1950s - early 60s TV suspense series

_ N _ //S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2019)

D


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Late 1950s - early 60s TV suspense series

_ N _ //S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ N D

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Late 1950s - early 60s TV suspense series

_ N _ //S T _ P //_ _ _ _ N D

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Late 1950s - early 60s TV suspense series

_ N _ //S T _ P //B _ _ _ N D

No - R 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Late 1950s - early 60s TV suspense series

_ N _ //S T _ P //B _ Y _ N D

No - R 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

One Step Beyond


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

Old TV drama series

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Old TV drama series

T  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

Twilight Zone?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Correct, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

A 50's t.v. series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

correction edit
A 50's t.v. series:

_ _ G _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

A 50's t.v. series:

_ _ G _ _ // T _ _ _ _

Y: G  T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

A 50's t.v. series:

_ _ G _ N // T R _ _ N

Y: G T R N
N: L


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Wagon Train


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

You got it, Deb


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Nineteenth century adventure novel that has been dramatized several times.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Nineteenth century adventure novel that has been dramatized several times.

_ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Nineteenth century adventure novel that has been dramatized several times.

_ _ _ _ N _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ N T _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ T _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Nineteenth century adventure novel that has been dramatized several times.

_ _ _ R N _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ N T _ R //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ R T H


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

Journey To The Center Of The Earth


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes it is, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

A 2002 novel, translated to English in 2005:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

A 2002 novel, translated to English in 2005:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ N // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ 

Y: T N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

A 2002 novel, translated to English in 2005:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ N // T H _ // _ H _ _ _ 

Y: T N H
N: G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*S please Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2019)

A 2002 novel, translated to English in 2005:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ N // T H _ // S H _ _ _ 

Y: T N H S
N: G


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2019)

D?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Kafka on the Shore?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes, Deb .. I've been reading a lot of Haruki Murakami translations lately


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Early 20th Century Russian novel. Dramatize many times.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Early 20th Century Russian novel. Dramatized many times.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

H?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Early 20th Century Russian novel. Dramatized many times.

T H _ //_ H _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ H _ _ _

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

Early 20th Century Russian novel. Dramatized many times.

T H _ //C H _ R R _ //_ R C H _ R _

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

Y?


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

Early 20th Century Russian novel. Dramatized many times.

T H _ //C H _ R R Y //_ R C H _ R _

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

The Cherry Orchard .. cute avatar, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

That is correct. Pinky. My avatar is a baby pic of me on which I superimposed a Santa hat.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

What a cutie-pie


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

An old French philosophical novel:

_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

An old French philosophical novel:

N _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

Nausea


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

Correct!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Lovely name!


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

A science fiction story of the 1950s made into a TV mini-series in the 1980s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2019)

Sunny 

T please, Deb


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

A science fiction story of the 1950s made into a TV mini-series in the 1980s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

A science fiction story of the 1950s made into a TV mini-series in the 1980s.

T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ //_ H R _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

A science fiction story of the 1950s made into a TV mini-series in the 1980s.

T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ //_ H R _ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

A science fiction story of the 1950s made into a TV mini-series in the 1980s.

T H _ //M _ R T _ _ N //C H R _ N _ C _ _ S


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

The Martian Chronicles


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

I guess it's okay if I continue ..

Title of a book, later made into a movie:

_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Title of a book, later made into a movie:

N _ // _ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ N

Y: R


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Title of a book, later made into a movie:

N _ // _ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ N

Y: R 
N: S


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

1960s novel and 1970s movie

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

1960s novel and 1970s movie

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N G _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

1960s novel and 1970s movie

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N G _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

Pinky, S was guessed already

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2019)

Oops .. L please


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

1960s novel and 1970s movie

_ //_ L _ _ _ _ _ R _ //_ R _ N G _

No - T, S, D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

1960s novel and 1970s movie

_ //C L _ C _ _ _ R _ //_ R _ N G _ 

No - T, S, D


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2019)

B?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

A movie:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

A movie:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

A movie:

T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

A movie:

T  H  _  //  _  R  _  _  H  _  _  N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

The Irishman


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

That's it, Deb!  (Good movie, on Netflix)


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2019)

1980s TV sit com

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

1980s TV sit com

T _ _ //_ _ _ T S //_ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

1980s TV sit com

T H _ //_ _ _ T S //_ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

1980s TV sit com

T H _ //_ _ _ T S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

1980s TV sit com

T H _ //F _ _ T S //_ F //_ _ F _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

The Facts Of Life


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

70's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

70's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

No: N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

70's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T T _ R

Yes: R T
No: N


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

M


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

70's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T T _ R

Yes: R T M
No: N


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

70's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T T _ R

Yes: R T M
No: N S


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

B


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

70's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ M _ // B _ _ _ // _ _ T T _ R

Yes: R T M B
No: N S


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

70's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ M _ // B _ _ _ // _ _ T T _ R

Yes: R T M B
No: N S Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Welcome Back Kotter


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

1950s book, 1960 Broadway play and movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

1950s book, 1960 Broadway play and movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

1950s book, 1960 Broadway play and movie.

_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ N _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

1950s book, 1960 Broadway play and movie.

_ _ _ //T _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ S _ N _ S S //_ _ T _ _ _ T //R _ _ _ _ _ //T R _ _ N _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

L?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

1950s book, 1960 Broadway play and movie.

_ _ _ //T _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ S _ N _ S S //_ _ T _ _ _ T //R _ _ L L _ //T R _ _ N _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

How To Succeed In Business Without Really Trying.

Love the movie, wish I'd seen the musical.


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Old musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Old musical

_ _ R _ _ N // _ _ _ _S

Yes: S N R


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Old musical

_ _ R _ _ N // _ _ _ _S

Yes: S N R 
No: T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Old musical

_ _ R M _ N // _ _ N _S

Yes: S N R M
No: T 

edited to add extra N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Old musical

_ _ R M _ N // _ _ N _S

Yes: S N R M
No: T H


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Old musical

_ _ R M _ N // _ _ N _S

Yes: S N R M
No: T H G


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

Carmen Jones


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

You got it, Deb


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A seasonal short story that has been dramatized

_ //_ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A seasonal short story that has been dramatized

_ //_ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A seasonal short story that has been dramatized

_ //_ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ S _ M _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

T please, Deb


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A seasonal short story that has been dramatized

_ //_ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ S T M _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

A Child's Christmas In Wales?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

Pinky guessed it.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

70's t.v. movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

70's t.v. movie

S _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

70's t.v. movie

S _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S 
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

70's t.v. movie

S _ _ T T // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S  T
N: G


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

70's t.v. movie

S C _ T T // _ _ _ _ _ N

Y: S T N C
N: G


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

Scott Joplin?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A novel and movie

_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A novel and movie

_ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

S?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A novel and movie

_ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A novel and movie

_ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - M


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A novel and movie

_ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - M, F


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A novel and movie

_ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ L _ _ 

No - M, F


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

A novel and movie

_ //T R _ _ //_ R _ _ S //_ N //_ R _ _ _ L Y N

No - M, F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Long-running TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Long-running TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  F  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Long-running TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  F  _  R  _  _  N  _ 

No D S


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Long-running TV show:

_  _  _  _  L  //  _  F  //  F  _  R  _  _  N  _ 

No D S


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

G please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Long-running TV show:

_  _  _  _  L  //  _  F  //  F  _  R  T  _  N  _ 

No D S G


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Correct, deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

A vintage Disney movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

A vintage Disney movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

A vintage Disney movie

_ _ D _ _ _ _ S //_ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ S

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

A vintage Disney movie

_ _ D _ N _ _ S //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ S

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

A vintage Disney movie

_ _ D _ N _ _ S //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ S

No - L, G


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

A vintage Disney movie

_ _ D _ N _ _ S //_ N D //_ R _ _ M S T _ _ _ S

No - L, G


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

Pinky is correct.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

A 40's novel and movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Wild guess:  Forever Amber?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow! Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

I remember that book from when I was a kid (or young teenager, probably.)  We considered it very shocking and none of our parents would have approved if they knew we were reading it.

Movie about a band:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I remember that book from when I was a kid (or young teenager, probably.)  We considered it very shocking and none of our parents would have approved if they knew we were reading it.
> 
> I always loved the name "Amber", and that's what I named my daughter
> When I was very young (maybe 9 or 10), I saw the movie on t.v. Didn't understand it. Of course,
> back in those days, things were alluded to - not like present day movies.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Movie about a band:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _ T_  //  _  _  T

No F N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Movie about a band:

S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _ T  //  H  _  T

No F N G


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

1930s adventure short story and a 1950s movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Correct, of course!

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

1930s adventure short story and a 1950s movie

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

1930s adventure short story and a 1950s movie

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

1930s adventure short story and a 1950s movie

T H _ //S N _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

The Snows Of Kilimanjaro


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

That's correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Y:
N: C


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

_ _ L _ _ _ _ 

Y: L
N: C


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

_ _ L _ _ _ _ 

Y: L
N: C S


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

_ _ L _ _ _ _ 

Y: L
N: C S N


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

G


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

_ _ L G _ _ _ 

Y: L G
N: C S N


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

P _ L G _ _ _ 

Y: L G P
N: C S N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

P _ L G R _ _ 

Y: L G P R
N: C S N Y


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Novel and inspiration for contemporary opera

P _ L G R _ M

Y: L G P R M
N: C S N Y

No more consonants


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

Pilgrim


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes, Sunny  I loved the book. Think it's time for a re-read.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks, Pinky, but it was guessed by deb.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh! My apologies to Deb. You two are both wunderkinds, so I get you mixed up!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Why, thank you, Pinky!  Don't know which part I like better, the "wunder" or the "kind!"


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Sunny, you and Deb are both a mine of information. I am in awe of both of you ladies


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

A 1940s holiday-themed movie that wasn't well received when it was first released.

_ _'_ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

S please, Deb


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

A 1940s holiday-themed movie that wasn't well received when it was first released.

_ _'S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

A 1940s holiday-themed movie that wasn't well received when it was first released.

_ T'S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

It's A Wonderful Life?


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

Right again, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

An 80's Xmas movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

Ernest Saves Christmas?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

You are a wizard, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

I read your mind!

A seasonal song from the late 1950s. Most well-known version is by a  female vocalist.

_ _ _ _ _ _' //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

A seasonal song from the late 1950s. Most well-known version is by a  female vocalist.

_ _ C _ _ _' //_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //C _ _ _ S T M _ S //T _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

A seasonal song from the late 1950s. Most well-known version is by a  female vocalist.

R _ C _ _ _' //_ R _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //C _ R _ S T M _ S //T R _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Taking a wild guess here:

Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree?

(While deckin' the halls?)


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

That's is correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

This is the name given to two different hymn-like songs, from two different religions.

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

This is the name given to two different hymn-like songs, from two different religions.

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  S


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

This is the name given to two different hymn-like songs, from two different religions.

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  S 

No T L N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

This is the name given to two different hymn-like songs, from two different religions.

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  S 

No T L N M


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2019)

R?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

This is the name given to two different hymn-like songs, from two different religions.

R  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  S 

No T L N M


----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

This is the name given to two different hymn-like songs, from two different religions.

R  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  S 

No T L N M D


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

This is the name given to two different hymn-like songs, from two different religions.

R  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  S 

No T L N M D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 23, 2019)

*Rock of Ages*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

This is a children's book from the 60's!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ .


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

This is a children's book from the 60's!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ .


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

This is a children's book from the 60's!

S _ _ _ _ S T _ _ //_ N _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ .


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

Sylvester and the Magic Pebble


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*You Got It Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

A poem that takes place in a seasonal setting

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## connect1 (Dec 25, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

A poem that takes place in a seasonal setting

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ D _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## connect1 (Dec 25, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

A popular snack, deliberately spelled wrong, because to spell it right would make it too easy:

_  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  S

No P T C 

Sorry, got this one confused with Guess the Food.  

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

A poem that takes place in a seasonal setting

S T _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ //_ _ _ D S //_ N //_ //S N _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ N _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

Standing By Woods on a Snowy Evening


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

A 19th century novel, remade as a movie several times including in the 21st century:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

Well, close enough, Sunny - it's actually "*Stopping* by Woods on a Snowy Evening".

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

A 19th century novel, remade as a movie several times including in the 21st century:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _ //  _  _  //  _  _  N   _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

S please

Haven't been getting alerts lately, for some reason!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

A 19th century novel, remade as a movie several times including in the 21st century:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  T //  _  _  //  _  _  N   T  _  //  _  R  _  S  T  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2019)

H?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

A 19th century novel, remade as a movie several times including in the 21st century:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  N  T //  _  _  //  _  _  N   T  _  //  _  R  _  S  T  _ 

No B


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

A 19th century novel, remade as a movie several times including in the 21st century:

T  H  _  //  C  _  _  N  T //  _  F  //  _  _  N   T  _  //  C  R  _  S  T  _ 

No B Y


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

Correct, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Another old novel, made into movie

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Another old novel, made into movie

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N
N:


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Another old novel, made into movie

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N T
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Another old novel, made into movie

T _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N T S
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Another old novel, made into movie

T H _ // S _ _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N T S H
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Another old novel, made into movie

T H _ // S _ _ _ L _ T // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ L

Y: N T S H L
N:


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

The Scarlet Pimpernel


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

hehe .. I knew you add it up with Sir Percy Blakeney


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah, that made it too easy!   

Popular series on Netflix:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

Popular series on Netflix:

_  T  _  _  _  _  _  _ 


No D


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

Atypical ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

That's it, Deb!  I'm enjoying the series.


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

I haven't seen that one, but have heard of it.

1960's novel and movie

_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

1960's novel and movie

_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ S _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

1960's novel and movie

_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ S _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

N?


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

1960's novel and movie

_ //_ _ N _ _ //_ N //_ S _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

1960's novel and movie

_ //D _ N D _ //_ N //_ S _ _ _ 

No - T, R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 30, 2019)

P please


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

1960's novel and movie

_ //D _ N D Y //_ N //_ S _ _ _ 

No - T, R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

1960's novel and movie

_ //D _ N D Y //_ N //_ S _ _ _ 

No - T, R, L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

P?


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

1960's novel and movie

_ //D _ N D Y //_ N //_ S P _ _ 

No - T, R, L 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

A Dandy In Aspic


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

Old book and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

Old book and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

Old book and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: N S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

Old book and movie

_ _ _ _ _ R _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: N S R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

G please


----------



## connect1 (Jan 1, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

Old book and movie

_ _ T _ _ R _ N G // _ _ _ _ _ T S

Y: N S R G T
N: D


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

Wuthering Heights


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A farcical TV comedy show

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _' _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A farcical TV comedy show

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _' S //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

How about a T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A farcical TV comedy show

_ _ _ T _ //_ _ T _ _ _' S //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A farcical TV comedy show

_ _ N T _ //_ _ T _ _ N' S //_ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ R _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

L?


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A farcical TV comedy show

_ _ N T _ //_ _ T _ _ N' S //_ L _ _ N _ //_ _ R _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

G?


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A farcical TV comedy show

_ _ N T _ //_ _ T _ _ N' S //_ L _ _ N G //_ _ R _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

Y?


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A farcical TV comedy show

_ _ N T Y //_ Y T _ _ N' S //_ L Y _ N G //_ _ R _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

You got it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: R 
N: S T


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R  Y
N: S T


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R  Y
N: S T M N


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R  Y
N: S T M N F


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R Y
N: S T M N F C


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R Y
N: S T M N F C H


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

Let's try G please, Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

60's movie based on a novel ..

G _ _ R G Y // G _ R _

Y: R Y G
N: S T M N F C H B


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

Georgy Girl


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm sure that's it, Deb!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

_ _ _ _ _ '_ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

_ _ _ _ _ '_ //_ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ _ '_ //_ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

S?


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ _ 'S //_ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

W?


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ _ 'S //_ _ _ 

No - T, W


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ _ 'S //R _ _ 

No - T, W


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ _ 'S //R _ _ 

No - T, W, Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ N 'S //R _ N

No - T, W, Y, D 

one consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ N 'S //R _ N

No - T, W, Y, D, F

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

V?


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ N 'S //R _ N

No - T, W, Y, D, F, V

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

M?


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

1960s science fiction story and 1970s movie

L _ _ _ N 'S //R _ N

No - T, W, Y, D, F, V, M

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

Logan's Run?


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

50's sci-fi novel, 60's movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

Day of the Triffids?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

Bingo, Sunny!


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

Early 1990s movie drama

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

I mean, Deb   

T please!


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

Early 1990s movie drama

_ _ _ N _ _ R R _ //_ _ _ N //R _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

Early 1990s movie drama

_ _ _ N _ _ R R _ //_ _ _ N //R _ _ _ 

No - T, P


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

Early 1990s movie drama

_ L _ N _ _ R R _ //_ L _ N //R _ _ _ 

No - T, P


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

Glengarry Glen Road?


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

close, but not all correct


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

Glencarry Glen Road?


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

work on the last word


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

Glengarry Glen Ross? I think I remember it right, now. If it's wrong, then I haven't a clue.


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

You did get it. It was a movie about real estate development and the intrigues in the office.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd forgotten what it was about. Maybe I could find a stream for it.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

50's movie series..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ . // _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

N 

Pinky, let me know if you find Glengarry Glen Ross streaming anywhere.


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

Sunny, I can stream it from here:
https://watchseries.movie/series/glengarry-glen-ross


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

50's movie series..
edited to add extra dash in last word

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S // _ _ // _ T . // T _ _ N _ _ N ' S

Y: T N S


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

50's movie series..
edited to add extra dash in last word and S

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S // _ F // S T . // T _ _ N _ _ N ' S

Y: T N S F


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry, I'm not on my game today - making all sorts of errors. Will try to be more with it. Going out shopping for a bit now. Maybe the fresh air will clear out the cobwebs


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks, Pinky.  It looks like a bit of trouble just to watch an old movie. I was hoping it's on Netflix or Prime.

About your Guess title, is it The Belles of St. Trinians?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, you are correct! Many people don't stream movies. I don't subscribe to Netflix or Prime
See you later


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2020)

Bump .. Sunny?


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

It's Sunny's turn.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

Musical show and film:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

Musical show and film:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

"T" answered already, CG.


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*Gee, if it were a snake it would have bit me.

Let's try H instead!*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Musical show and film:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S

No N T R H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Musical show and film:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  F  _  _  _  _  S

No N T R H B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Musical show and film:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  F  _  _  _  _  S

No N T R H B M


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Musical show and film:

_  _  //  C  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  F  _  _  _  _  S

No N T R H B M


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

La Cage aux Folles


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Mais oui!


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

1970 movie involving sports

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

1970 movie involving sports

_ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

1970 movie involving sports

_ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ M //_ _ _ _ _ Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

1970 movie involving sports

B _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ M //_ _ _ _ _ Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Bang the Drum Slowly


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Movie about a popular performer

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Movie about a popular performer

_  _  _  _  _  _  M  _  _

No S







_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2020)

Movie about a popular performer

R  _  _  _  _  _  M  _  _

No S


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2020)

C?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2020)

Movie about a popular performer

R  _  C  _  _  _  M  _  N

No S B


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rocketman ?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

The popular performer was Elton John..



1970's sitcom


_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

N


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

1970's sitcom


_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


N: R, N


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

Happy Days


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

No Deb, sorry


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

S


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

1970's sitcom


_ _ _ S _ // _ _ _ _


N: R, N
Y: S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

1970's sitcom


_ _ T S _ // _ _ _ _


N: R, N
Y: S, T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

1970's sitcom


_ _ T S _ // _ _ _ _


N: R, N, Y
Y: S, T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2020)

M please


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

_ _ T S _ // _ _ _ _


N: R, N, Y, M
Y: S, T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2020)

Lotsa Luck


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Lotsa Luck


Yes!


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

current TV game show

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

R?


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

current TV game show

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

Wheel Of Fortune?


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

A current t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

A current t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 15, 2020)

A current t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R R _ R

Y: R
N: S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*Z please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

A current t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R R _ R

Y: R
N: S Z


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

A current t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R R _ R

Y: R
N: S Z T


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

Black Mirror


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

yessssss!


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

1970s novel and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

1970s novel and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

1970s novel and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R //_ R. //_ _ _ _ _ _ R

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

1970s novel and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R //M R. //_ _ _ D _ _ R

No - T, S, C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

1970s novel and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //F _ R //M R. //_ _ _ D _ _ R

No - T, S, C


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

Deb?


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

1970s novel and movie

_ _ _ _ _ N G //F _ R //M R. //G _ _ D B _ R

No - T, S, C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

Looking For Mr. Goodbar


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N
N: R


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T
N: R


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

W


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T
N: R W


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ N // S _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T S
N: R W


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ N // S _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T S
N: R W C


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ N // S _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T S
N: R W C D


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T H _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ N // S _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T S H
N: R W C D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

*Let's try Y, Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T H _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ N // S _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T S H
N: R W C D Y (sorry,CG)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2020)

*G ?*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T H _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ N // S _ _ G _ _ _

Y: N T S H G
N: R W C D Y (sorry,CG)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

A novel, later a movie

_ _ N _ T H _ N // L _ _ _ _ _ S T _ N // S _ _ G _ L L

Y: N T S H G L
N: R W C D Y (sorry,CG)


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

Jonathan Livingston Seagull


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

Popular novel of the 1950's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

Yup!

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

Popular novel of the 1950's:

_  _  R  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  R


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

Popular novel of the 1950's:

_  _  R  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  S  T  _  R 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

Popular novel of the 1950's:

_  _  R  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  R  N  _  N  _  S  T  _  R 

No C Y F


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

Marjorie Morningstar


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 23, 2020)

*Judgement at Nuremburg*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

A 60's movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

A 60's movie

_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2020)

Splendor in the Grass


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

Bingo, deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2020)

A police procedural TV drama in the 1950s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

A police procedural TV drama in the 1950s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ 

No -  N  J  D


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

A police procedural TV drama in the 1950s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ 

No -  N, J,  D, S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

A police procedural TV drama in the 1950s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T R _ L

No -  N, J,  D, S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

A police procedural TV drama in the 1950s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //P _ T R _ L

No -  N, J,  D, S


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

A police procedural TV drama in the 1950s.

H _ G H _ _ _ //P _ T R _ L

No -  N, J,  D, S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

Highway Patrol


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

50's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*S please, Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

50's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S
N: N


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

50's t.v. series

_ _ _ _ _ T _ // S _ _ _ _ T _ _ _

Y: S T
N: N


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

Private Secretary?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

Correct, deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

mid-1960s TV sitcom

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

mid-1960s TV sitcom

L _ _ _ //_ N //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ 


No - S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

V please


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

mid-1960s TV sitcom

L _ V _ //_ N //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ 


No - S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

R?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

mid-1960s TV sitcom

L _ V _ //_ N //_ //R _ _ _ T _ _ 


No - S, B


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

mid-1960s TV sitcom

L _ V _ //_ N //_ //R _ _ _ T _ _ 


No - S, B, H


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

mid-1960s TV sitcom

L _ V _ //_ N //_ //R _ _ _ T _ _ 


No - S, B, H, G


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

mid-1960s TV sitcom

L _ V _ //_ N //_ //R _ _ _ T _ _ 


No - S, B, H, G, C, D


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't think it's correct, but .. Love On A Rooftop?


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

British sitcom 70's/80's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

Citizen Smith?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

Holy Moley, deb - you are getting scary!!
Your turn


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Popular TV sitcom in the 1960s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Popular TV sitcom in the 1960s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Popular TV sitcom in the 1960s.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ H _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Popular TV sitcom in the 1960s.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //S H _ W

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Popular TV sitcom in the 1960s.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ N //_ _ _ _ //S H _ W

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

*V ?*


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Popular TV sitcom in the 1960s.

T H _ //D _ _ _ //V _ N //D _ _ _ //S H _ W

No - R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

The Dick Van Dyke Show ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Sassycakes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

Quote


debodun said:


> Yes, that's it, Sassycakes.



Could you Please take my turn ? Thank You.


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

A 1960 bucolic sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

Green Acres?


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Pinky got it this time.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

70's detective series:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Longstreet?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Delvecchio?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

Yesssssss


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

A true-life experience novel by a professional person (1980s)

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

A true-life experience novel by a professional person (1980s)

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ T _ //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ R //T _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ T S //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

/


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ T S //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ 

No - V


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ N T S //_ R _ //_ N _ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ 

No - V


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ N T S //_ R _ //_ N _ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ 

No - V, G, W


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ _ _ //M _ //_ _ T _ _ N T S //_ R _ //_ N _ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ 

No - V, G, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ _ _ //M _ //_ _ T _ _ N T S //_ R _ //_ N D _ R //T H _ //B _ D

No - V, G, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ _ _ //M Y //_ _ T _ _ N T S //_ R _ //_ N D _ R //T H _ //B _ D

No - V, G, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

*P ?*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

A 1980s true-life experience novel by a professional person

_ L L //M Y //P _ T _ _ N T S //_ R _ //_ N D _ R //T H _ //B _ D

No - V, G, W 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

All My Patients Are Under the Bed?


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## toffee (Feb 3, 2020)

A plz


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

Comedy TV show that aired late 60s to mid 70s

_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

Comedy TV show that aired late 60s to mid 70s

_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Comedy TV show that aired late 60s to mid 70s

_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S T _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

Comedy TV show that aired late 60s to mid 70s

_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ R _ _ _ _ //S T _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2020)

Comedy TV show that aired late 60s to mid 70s

_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ R _ C _ N //S T _ _ _ 

No - H, F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

Comedy TV show that aired late 60s to mid 70s

_ _ _ _, //_ M _ R _ C _ N //S T Y _ _ 

No - H, F


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*Love, American Style*


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

Yep, that's right, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*Children's novel from the 70s

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*Children's novel from the 70s

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // N _ _ _ _ N _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*Children's novel from the 70s

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ D _ // N _ _ _ _ N _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*Children's novel from the 70s

T _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ // F _ _ _ T _ // _ _ _ D _ // N _ T _ _ N _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

H  ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*Children's novel from the 70s

T _ _ _ S // _ F // _ // F _ _ _ T H // _ _ _ D _ // N _ T H _ N _*

Sassy: call another/ H is there
Also just added an F that I missed


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*Children's novel from the 70s

T _ _ _ S // _ F // _ // F _ _ R T H // _ R _ D _ // N _ T H _ N _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

Tales Of A Fourth Grade Nothing ??


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*You Got It Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

It was a wild guess .. cute title. I used to love reading my daughter's books when she was a child. Back with something, in a bit.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

Title of a 50's novel and movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

Title of a 50's novel and movie:

_ _ R _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R

Y: R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

Title of a 50's novel and movie:

_ _ R _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ T _ R

Y: R T


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

Marjorie Morningstar


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

Deb got it!


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

1960s romance movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _. //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

1960s romance movie

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _. //_ T _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

1960s romance movie

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ F //_ _ S. //S T _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

1960s romance movie

T H _ //_ _ M _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ F //M _ S. //S T _ _ _

No - L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Is there another M in there, Deb?

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

1960s romance movie

T H _ //R _ M _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ //_ F //M _ S. //S T _ _ _

No - L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Is there another R in there, Deb?

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

1960s romance movie

T H _ //R _ M _ N //S _ R _ N _ //_ F //M R S. //S T _ N _

No - L

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

The Roman Spring Of Mrs. Stone


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes, that correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Fairly recent movie

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Fairly recent movie

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

N: N


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

N was guessed


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Fairly recent movie

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

N: N R


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Fairly recent movie

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T
N: N R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Fairly recent movie

T H _ // _ H _ _ T // _ H _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H
N: N R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Fairly recent movie

T H _ // G H _ _ T // _ H _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H G
N: N R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

The Ghost Who Walks


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

Cg, you are the winner


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thanks Pinky!

Movie that is based on a book!
_ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ '_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thanks Pinky!

Movie that is based on a book!
_ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ S _ _ 'S // S _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thanks Pinky!

Movie that is based on a book!
_ _ // H _ _ // _ _ _ _ S _ _ 'S // S _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 8, 2020)

M please.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thanks Pinky!

Movie that is based on a book!
_ _ // H _ R // M _ _ _ S _ _ 'S // S _ _ R _ _ // S _ R _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thanks Pinky!

Movie that is based on a book!
_ _ // H _ R // M _ _ _ S T _ 'S // S _ _ R _ T // S _ R _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thanks Pinky!

Movie that is based on a book!
_ _ // H _ R // M _ _ _ S T _ 'S // S _ C R _ T // S _ R _ _ C _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

In Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*You almost got it Deb. The word is on *
*On Her Majesty's Secret Service (film) - Wikipedia*

On _Her Majesty's Secret Service_ is a 1969 spy film and the sixth in the James Bond series produced by Eon Productions. It is based on the 1963 novel of the same name by Ian Fleming.

*instead of in, but I will give it to you.*


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

Let's not have a vowel come between us. LOL

A book by a recently deceased celebrity (those that remember him)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

A book by a recently deceased celebrity (those that remember him)

T _ _ //M _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

A book by a recently deceased celebrity (those that remember him)

T _ _ //M _ _ H //_ _ //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ H


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

It looks like Too Much or Not Enough.  Don't know who wrote it, though.


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

Sunny is close enough - it was "Too Much is not Enough" written by Orson Bean.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

I shouldn't have guessed that last one - I'm swamped, between tax preparation and play directing. Somebody else take it, please?


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

Book by a current actor

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

Book by a current actor

_ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I shouldn't have guessed that last one - I'm swamped, between tax preparation and play directing. Somebody else take it, please?


@Sunny you direct plays. I used to run my own theatre company. There is a riddle waiting for you.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Book by a current actor
> 
> _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ _ _


an S


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Book by a current actor

N _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R //_ _ G //S T _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L, M


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

V please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Book by a current actor

N _ V _ R //_ _ V _ //Y _ _ R //_ _ G //S T _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L, M


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Book by a current actor

N _ V _ R //_ _ V _ //Y _ _ R //_ _ G //S T _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L, M, B


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2020)

Book by a current actor

N _ V _ R //H _ V _ //Y _ _ R //_ _ G //S T _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L, M, B


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2020)

Book by a current actor

N _ V _ R //H _ V _ //Y _ _ R //_ _ G //S T _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L, M, B, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2020)

Book by a current actor

N _ V _ R //H _ V _ //Y _ _ R //D _ G //S T _ _ _ _ D

No - L, M, B, W 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Never Have Your Dog Stuffed?


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes, it's by Alan Alda.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Think I'll look for it at my online library.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

One of a trilogy .. book and movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

One of a trilogy .. book and movie:

_ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ T T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

One of a trilogy .. book and movie:

_ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ T T Y // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T Y


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

ALL The Pretty Things


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes indeed, Kris .. by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

a 90s movie


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

time difference is a problem here I see.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Dinner time 

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _ _ R_ S S_ _  // _ _ _ _
> 
> a 90s movie


 No T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

> _ _ R_ S S_ _ // P _ _ _
> 
> a 90s movie


No T D


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

*Jurassic Park*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

bump


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *Jurassic Park*


Correct. 
Perhaps better I not hold up this game as I am am in different time zone to rest of you.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*You are perfectly fine. We have several delays for one reason or the other and WELCOME to the game. New faces are always welcome.

Now getting on with the game! This was a movie released a little over 5 years ago.
_ _ _'_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*Now getting on with the game! This was a movie released a little over 5 years ago.
_ _ _'T // T _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

A please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *You are perfectly fine. We have several delays for one reason or the other and WELCOME to the game. New faces are always welcome.*
> 
> Thank you for the welcome @Citygirl.  I formally invite you to join me and others on the Brain Teaser game.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

Kris, welcome to our games.  Only one thing: the "Guess" games only use consonants. Vowels are not guessed.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Kris, welcome to our games.  Only one thing: the "Guess" games only use consonants. Vowels are not guessed.


Sorry. I did wonder why no one was using vowels.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

P please.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*Now getting on with the game! This was a movie released a little over 5 years ago.
_ _ _'T // T _ _ _ // _ _ D _ _ S // S _ _ _ T S* 

N: P, Sorry


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

G please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*Now getting on with the game! This was a movie released a little over 5 years ago.
_ _ _'T // T _ _ _ // _ _ D _ _ S // S _ _ _ T S*

N: P,G,C, Sorry


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*Now getting on with the game! This was a movie released a little over 5 years ago.
_ _ N'T // T H _ _ // _ _ D _ _ S // S _ _ N T S*

N: P,G,C,W,L Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*Now getting on with the game! This was a movie released a little over 5 years ago.
_ _ N'T // T H _ _ // _ _ D _ _ S // S _ _ N T S*

N: P,G,C,W,L,R,Y,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*Now getting on with the game! This was a movie released a little over 5 years ago.
_ _ N'T // T H _ M // _ _ D _ _ S // S _ _ N T S*

N: P,G,C,W,L,R,Y,Sorry

1 more consonant


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Ain't Them Bodies Saints


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*That's it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Spy western TV show from the late 1960s

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

*Let's start with trusty old T*


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Spy western TV show from the late 1960s

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Spy western TV show from the late 1960s

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

THE WILD WILD WEST

Sorry to spoil the fun of the chase for you @debodun


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

70s  secret agent series

_ // _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _//


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

I expect all the ladies here are being showered with Valentines gifts and are too busy to play silly games.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

Always have time for games 

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Always have time for games
> 
> T please


No T sorry.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> No T sorry.


Pinky I'd like to see you on Brain Teasers if you like a challenging game.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

70s secret agent series

_ // _ _ N_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N_  //


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

Sunny and debodun are outstanding at these games. I can't measure up to them, I'm afraid.

S please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

70s secret agent series

_ // _ _ N_ //  _ _ _ _ _ // S_ _ _ _ N_ //

N:T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

No Y or R girls.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> 70s secret agent series
> 
> _ // _ _ N_ //  _ _ _ _ _ // S_ _ _ _ N_ //
> 
> No: T Y R


I have a question. The second word is 3 letters. So after posting the N why are there still three spaces?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

You must have touched the space bar after entering the N, as there are 3 spaces going back a page. You can remove the extra space.

L please


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

Kris; You also might have forgotten to delete a space before you entered the N. That happened to me once but is easily remedied.

Okay let's try H please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

Morning from Sydney gamers.

70s secret agent series

_ // M _ N // C_ LL_ _ // SL _ _ N_ //

No: T Y R H
only the one consonant left


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> Kris; You also might have forgotten to delete a space before you entered the N


I believe that was the problem.. I was unaware of having to delete first. Many thanks @Citygirl[/USER] @Pinky[/USER]


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

"A Man Called Sloane" I never watched the show but I do remember of it.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> "A Man Called Sloane" I never watched the show but I do remember of it.


That is the one. Not as good as Wild Wild West. Your floor Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

_ _ _ C _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

_ _ _ C _ // _ _ R T _ // _ _ _ _ _

Had an extra dash in second word*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

_ _ _ C _ // _ _ R T _ // _ _ _ _ _

Had an extra dash in second word* 
N: W,Sorry


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

_ _ _ C H// _ _ R T _ // _ _ _ _ _
*
N: W,S, Sorry


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

*P* please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

_ _ _ C H// P_ R T _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: W,S, Sorry


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

*Y* please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

B _ _ C H// P_ R T Y // B _ _ _ _*

N: W,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

G


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

two words are obvious.
*K* please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*A movie released back in the 60s

B _ _ C H// P_ R T Y // B _ _ G _*

N: W,S,K, Sorry
1 more consonant


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

*Beach Party Bang*?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*Sorry Kris, close but not quite.*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Is N the other consonant Citygirl?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

Today at 5:27 PM
*A movie released back in the 60s

B _ _ C H// P_ R T Y // B _ N G _*

N: W,S,K, Sorry
1 more consonant
Yes it is Kris!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

Beach Party Bingo


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

You got it Sassy!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> You got it Sassy!




*Could someone else please start a new one ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*Kris, you go ahead since you were so close!*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok. A 70s movie. Must remember to delete before posting.

_ // _ _ _  _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *S please*


No S sorry.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> A 70s movie.
> 
> _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ //


N: S M T


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

A 70s movie.

_ // _ L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ R_ _ _ _ //


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> D ?


Sorry Sunny no D.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

sorry no H or S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

F please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> A 70s movie.
> 
> _ // _ L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ R_ _ _ _ //


sorry no.

N: *S M T F B P*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

P please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


> P please


sorry no P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

How about a D?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> G ?


G yes.  Finally you all say.☺


> A 70s movie.
> 
> _ // _ L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ R_ _ G _ //



N: *S M T F B P D*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> N ?


Yes.
_ // _ L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ R_ N G _ //

N: *S M T F B P D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

A Clockwork orange ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> A Clockwork orange ?


well done.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> well done.




*Kris would you mind starting one for me ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

released in 1977.

_ _ _ _ _// _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

Close Encounters


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Close Encounters


Yes.  Made it too easy by giving year of release. _Your floor_.


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

TV detective series from 1980

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

C?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

M?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

TV detective series from 1980

T _ N S P _ _ D //_ N D //_ _ _ _ N S _ _ _ 

No - C, M, L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

TV detective series from 1980

T _ N S P _ _ D //_ N D //_ _ _ _ N S _ _ _ 

No - C, M, L, F


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, stuck on the last word!
R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

TV detective series from 1980

T _ N S P _ _ D //_ N D //_ R _ W N S _ _ _ 

No - C, M, L, F


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

TV detective series from 1980

T _ N S P _ _ D //_ N D //B R _ W N S H _ _ 

No - C, M, L, F 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Tenspeed and Brownshoe?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //.  

tv series released late 60s.


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

No: N T S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

tv series released late 60s.

 Yes R


Kris148 said:


> R _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //.
> 
> N: N T S


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2020)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

R __ D _ L L // _ _ D // H _ _ _ _ R _ //.

N:  T S F G


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

B please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

No B Pinky

I have posted new food subject


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

I was just there 

How about an M?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> tv series released late 60s.


R _ _ D _ L L // _  D // H _ _ _ _ R _ //.

N:  T S F G


No M.. not having much luck.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

This series may not have been aired in America it was in my country.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

I was thinking it could be an Aussie show!

Well, I'll just keep guessing .. P?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

> tv series released late 60s. Not Aussie.


R _ _ D _ L L // _ _ D // H _ P _ _ R _ //.

N:  T S F G


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

By the way, it's your turn on Guess The Character 

K?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> K?


Yes K
R _ _ D _ L L // _ _ D // H _ P K_ R K //.

N:  T S F G


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Y?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

No Y. You obviously dont know it. Wanna reveal.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Let the other guess for awhile first. If it's a common name in the title, they may guess it. I can only guess the last word.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> R _ N D _ L L // _ N D // H _ P K_ R K //.


Does that help you.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Randall and Hopkirk?

Near the beginning, you said "no N", and that stumped us, I think.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

sorry about that. We are all human.

Your floor. if I am delayed it is due to a slow computer grrr.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Yep, we all do it sometime. No probs.

Will be back with something in a bit.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

This is a *book title *from the early 80's, which won the Booker Prize.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

This is a *book title *from the early 80's, which won the Booker Prize.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' S // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: S


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

M please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

This is a *book title *from the early 80's, which won the Booker Prize.

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ' S // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: S M


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

This is a *book title *from the early 80's, which won the Booker Prize.

M _ _ _ _ _ H _ ' S // _ H _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: S M H
No: P


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

This is a *book title *from the early 80's, which won the Booker Prize.

M _ _ _ _ _ H _ ' S // C H _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: S M H C
No: P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Midnight's Children


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

Deb is correct!


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Satiric show, debuted in the late 1980s and still on air. (hint - last word is a number, but I left it out - just guess the words)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Satiric show, debuted in the late 1980s and still on air. (hint - last word is a number, but I left it out - just guess the words)

_ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Satiric show, debuted in the late 1980s and still on air. (hint - last word is a number, but I left it out - just guess the words)

_ _ _ T _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ T _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Satiric show, debuted in the late 1980s and still on air. (hint - last word is a number, but I left it out - just guess the words)

_ _ S T _ R _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //T H _ _ T _ R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Satiric show, debuted in the late 1980s and still on air. (hint - last word is a number, but I left it out - just guess the words)

_ _ S T _ R _ //S _ _ _ N _ _ //T H _ _ T _ R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 22, 2020)

W please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Mystery Science Theater?


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

Kris got it.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

70s tv show:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  //


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

T


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T//


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes.
 T H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T//


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> S ?


no S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

No R.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> 70s tv show:
> yes a B
> 
> TH _ // _ _ _ _ // B _ _ T //


No S R.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

*The Love Boat*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *The Love Boat*


The very same. Your floor Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

*This was novel in 60s & made into movie in  70s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ .*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*This was novel in 60s & made into movie in 70s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ T _ _  // _ _ _ N T _ _ N .*

N: D, R Sorry

Sorry I had extra dash in third word


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*This was novel in 60s & made into movie in 70s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ T _ _ // M _ _ N T _ _ N .*

N: D, R Sorry


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

Escape to Witch Mountain


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

1970s book and a 1990s movie

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

1970s book and a 1990s movie

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - M, P


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

1970s book and a 1990s movie

_ _ _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ S //_ _ _ _ S

No - M, P, C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

1970s book and a 1990s movie

_ _ _ R //_ N _ //_ _ _ T _ _ N _ //_ N //_ _ S //_ _ _ _ S

No - M, P, C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

1970s book and a 1990s movie

_ _ _ R //_ N D //_ _ _ T _ _ N _ //_ N //_ _ S //_ _ _ _ S

No - M, P, C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

1970s book and a 1990s movie

F _ _ R //_ N D //_ _ _ T H _ N G //_ N //_ _ S //_ _ G _ S

No - M, P, C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

1970s book and a 1990s movie

F _ _ R //_ N D //_ _ _ T H _ N G //_ N //_ _ S //V _ G _ S

No - M, P, C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Fear and Loathing in Los Vegas


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Musical stage favorite:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

V please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Musical stage favorite:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No V L


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Musical stage favorite:

_  _  S  _  //  _  _  D  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ 

No V L 

(Kris, only one letter at a time, please.)


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

West Side Story ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Correct again.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

your floor @Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

No, Kris, it's Deb's turn.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> No, Kris, it's Deb's turn.


So it is Sunny.


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

Early 1980s action/science fiction movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

Early 1980s action/science fiction movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

Early 1980s action/science fiction movie

_ S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

M?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

C?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

Kris, I'll remind you again:  only one letter at a time. 

Deb, where art thou?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Kris, I'll remind you again:  only one letter at a time.
> 
> Deb, where art thou?


I was confused by the BUMP post.

This question has hit quicksand.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

I am gonna take a wild guess as the letters fit. Plus I am a huge Kurt Russell admirer. Not sure tho whether this was 80s or 90s.

*Escape From New York.*


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris is right.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

I cracked it did I?

 70s tv show.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

N


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> N


sorry no N


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

T


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> 70s tv show.
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T T _ R //


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

Welcome Back, Kotter.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Welcome Back, Kotter.


You got it deb.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

Deb?


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

1950s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

1950s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

S please


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

1950s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S, B


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2020)

D please


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

1950s TV sit-com

M _ _ _ //R _ _ M //_ _ _ //D _ D D _ 

No - T, S, B, C, N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Make Room for Daddy?


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

You got it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Show which is as old as television:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Show which is as old as television:

_  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  S S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Meet The Press?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Correct! 70 years old!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

That is old .. but, I'm older


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

1940's radio series:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

Nope .. lot more words, Deb!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

1940's radio series:

_ _ _ // _ _ N ' T // _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ S S // _ _ T _ // _ _ T _ _ _

Y: N T S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

1940's radio series:

_ _ _ // C _ N ' T // _ _ // _ _ S _ _ _ S S // _ _ T _ // _ _ T _ _ _

Y: N T S C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*Let's try Y please, Pinky*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

edited to add missing N
1940's radio series:

Y _ _ // C _ N ' T // _ _ // _ _ S _ N _ S S // _ _ T _ // _ _ T _ _ _

Y: N T S C  Y


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

edited to add missing N and extra dash
1940's radio series:

Y _ _ // C _ N ' T // _ _ // _ _ S _ N _ S S // _ _ T H // H_ T _ _ _

Y: N T S C Y H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

1940's radio series:

Y _ _ // C _ N ' T // _ _ // _ _ S _ N _ S S // _ _ T H // H_ T L _ _

Y: N T S C Y H L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

1940's radio series:

Y _ _ // C _ N ' T // D _ // _ _ S _ N _ S S // _ _ T H // H_ T L _ _

Y: N T S C Y H L D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

edited to remove extra dash
1940's radio series:

Y _ _ // C _ N ' T // D _ // _ _ S _ N _ S S // W _ T H // H_ T L _ _

Y: N T S C Y H L D W


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

1940's radio series:

Y _ _ // C _ N ' T // D _ // _ _ S _ N _ S S // W _ T H // H_ T L _ R

Y: N T S C Y H L D W R


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

You can't do business with Hitler.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Ye gads, what a title!  Do you know what it was about, Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

It's based on a book. I think the episodes can be heard online .. here's a link:
https://www.wnyc.org/series/you-cant-do-business-with-hitler


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Popular 1960s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Popular 1960s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Popular 1960s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ //_ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Popular 1960s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ //_ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N, S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Popular 1960s TV sit-com

L _ _ V _ //_ T //T _ //_ _ _ V _ _ 

No - N, S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

Leave it to Beaver


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

Police procedural that takes place in Colorado and Washington state:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Unbeliveable ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

You got it!


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2020)

a famous fairy tale

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2020)

a famous fairy tale

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

H


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

a famous fairy tale

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //H _ _ _ _ _ N

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

a famous fairy tale

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //H _ _ _ L _ N

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

That must be it, Peaky!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

Peaky, where are you?


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

Peaky is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

But Peaky has left the building.


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

Whose turn is it, then?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Usually somebody just jumps in.  I'll start the next one.

Horror novel and very successful movie:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

The Shining?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Sheesh, you are reading my mind, deb!  It's getting spooky!


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

Early 20th Century novel that had been dramatized

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

Early 20th Century novel that had been dramatized

_ N N _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ L _ S 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

Pinky guessed it.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

A 20's Broadway play.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

A 20's Broadway play.

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: M
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

skip


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

Macushla ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

Not Macushla, Deb.

A 20's Broadway play.

M _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: M N
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

A 20's Broadway play.

M _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: M N
N: D T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

Machinal ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

Animated movie from about 10 years ago.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

Animated movie from about 10 years ago.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

Animated movie from about 10 years ago.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

1970s book and an animated movie from about 10 years ago.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ //_ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ S

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

1970s book and an animated movie from about 10 years ago.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T H //_ //_ H _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ S

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

1970s book and an animated movie from about 10 years ago.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T H //_ //_ H _ N _ _ //_ F //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ S

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

1970s book and an animated movie from about 10 years ago.

C L _ _ _ _ //W _ T H //_ //C H _ N C _ //_ F //M _ _ T _ _ L L S

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

1970s book and an animated movie from about 10 years ago.

C L _ _ D _ //W _ T H //_ //C H _ N C _ //_ F //M _ _ T B _ L L S

No - R 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

1970s book and an animated movie from about 10 years ago.

C L _ _ D Y //W _ T H //_ //C H _ N C _ //_ F //M _ _ T B _ L L S

No - R 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs?


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

A recent book.

_ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

A recent book.

_ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ _ _ _ _  

Y: F
N: S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

A recent book.

_ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ N _ _ R

Y: F R N T
N: S


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

edited to add 2nd T
A recent book.

_ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ F // T _ _ N _ _ R

Y: F R N T
N: S C


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

edited to add 2nd T
A recent book.

_ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ // _ F // T H _ N _ _ R

Y: F R N T H
N: S C


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

edited to add N .. sorry folks, didn't get enough sleep
A recent book.

_ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ N D // _ F // T H _ N D _ R

Y: F R N T H D
N: S C


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

A Quiet Kind of Thunder


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Bingo, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

1940s novel and a late 1970s movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

1940s novel and a late 1970s movie

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

1940s novel and a late 1970s movie

T H _ //H _ _ _ T //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //H _ _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

1940s novel and a late 1970s movie

T H _ //H _ _ R T //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //H _ _ T _ R 

No - F


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

You're correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

I read the book, ages ago, Deb.
Be back with something in a bit.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Book published in the 60's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Book published in the 60's

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Book published in the 60's

T H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: T H


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Book published in the 60's

T H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

Y: T H 
N: N


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

The Bell Jar ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

an old English classic book

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

an old English classic book

T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

an old English classic book

T H _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

an old English classic book

T H _ //_ _ _ T _ R _ _ R _ //T _ _ _ S

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

an old English classic book

T H _ //_ _ _ T _ R _ _ R _ //T _ _ _ S

No - D, M


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

The Canterbury Tales


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Current book title:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Current book title:

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Where the Crawdads Sing ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

!!!!  !!!!


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Late 19th Century play by a European author, has also been dramatized in other media.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Late 19th Century play by a European author, has also been dramatized in other media.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Late 19th Century play by a European author, has also been dramatized in other media.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

R please, Deb


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Late 19th Century play by a European author, has also been dramatized in other media.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ S T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Late 19th Century play by a European author, has also been dramatized in other media.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ S T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

Late 19th Century play by a European author, has also been dramatized in other media.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ R T _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ R N _ S T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

The Importance Of Being Earnest .. my daughter and I went to see a live stage version of it a summer or two ago.


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

You got it again, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't quite remember what circa this book is .. old ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't quite remember what circa this book is .. old ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


Y: F


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't quite remember what circa this book is .. old ..

T _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ F // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


Y: F  T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't quite remember what circa this book is .. old ..

T _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ F // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


Y: F T
N: M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't quite remember what circa this book is .. old ..

T _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ F // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


Y: F T
N: M L


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't quite remember what circa this book is .. old ..

T H _ // T _ _ _ // _ F // T H _ // _ _ _ _ _


Y: F T H
N: M L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't quite remember what circa this book is .. old ..

T H _ // T _ R _ // _ F // T H _ // S _ R _ _


Y: F T H S R
N: M L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

The Turn of the Screw?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Old movie about a classical composer:

_   //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Old movie about a classical composer:

_   //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Old movie about a classical composer:

_   //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Old movie about a classical composer:

_   //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  R  _  M  _  M  _  _  R


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

A Song to Remember


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

That's it, deb!  It was about Chopin. I saw it when I was a kid, would probably find it unbearable corny now. But the music was nice.


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

Many movie biopics were not very true to life anyway. It was reported that after watching "Yankee Doodle Dandy", George M. Cohan quipped, "Nice movie. Who was it about?"

An Academy Award-winning movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

An Academy Award-winning movie

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

The Greatest Show on Earth


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

Scary movie, particularly now:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Contagion


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

Correct! Was thinking of watching it again on Netflix, but it would probably give me nightmares.


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

19th century science fiction novel - dramitized several times.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

19th century science fiction novel - dramatized several times.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ T _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

Journey to the centre/center of the earth?


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

A 20th Century play

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

A 20th Century play

_ _ _ _ S

Y: S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

A 20th Century play

_ _ _ _ S

Y: S 
N: N


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Equis ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

close spelling


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Equus? OOps


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

That's it, Deb


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

That's what happens when U and I are next to each other on the keyboard and didn't stop to proof it.

A children picture book with a celebrity author, first published about 10 years ago. It is also the title of a popular movie song.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A children picture book with a celebrity author, first published about 10 years ago. It is also the title of a popular movie song.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A children picture book with a celebrity author, first published about 10 years ago. It is also the title of a popular movie song.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ R //T _ _ //R _ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

A children picture book with a celebrity author, first published about 10 years ago. It is also the title of a popular movie song.

_ _ _ _ _ H _ R _ //_ _ _ R //T H _ //R _ _ N _ _ _ 

No - F


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Early 20th Century book

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*R*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Early 20th Century book

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ // _ _ R _ _

Y: T R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

Oops


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Early 20th Century book

T H _ // _ _ _ H _ _ T _ _ // _ _ R _ L

Y: T R H L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Early 20th Century book

T H _ // _ _ C H _ _ T _ _ // _ _ R _ L

Y: T R H L C


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

The Enchanted World?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

not quite, Deb

Early 20th Century book

T H _ // _ N C H _ N T _ D // _ _ R _ L

Y: T R H L C N D
N: M


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

The Enchanted April


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A fairly recent crime novel and a TV series.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A fairly recent crime novel and a TV series.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A fairly recent crime novel and a TV series.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A fairly recent crime novel and a TV series.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ R

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A fairly recent crime novel and a TV series.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ L L _ _ T _ R

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A fairly recent crime novel and a TV series.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //C _ L L _ C T _ R

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

A fairly recent crime novel and a TV series.

T H _ //B _ _ _ //C _ L L _ C T _ R

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

The Bone Collector


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

You're right again, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

I read the book. 
Edited .. didn't see the movie. I confused it with something else.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

2010 movie

_ _ _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

edited to add dash

2010 movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ ' S // _ _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

2010 movie

_ _ N _ _ _ ' S // _ _ N _

Y: S N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

2010 movie

_ _ N _ _ R ' S // _ _ N _

Y: S N R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

2010 movie

_ _ N _ _ R ' S // B _ N _

Y: S N R B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Winter's Bone*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

Correct, Cg!


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a movie from the 90s

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a movie from the 90s

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a movie from the 90s

T H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N:R,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a movie from the 90s

T H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ S _S*

N:R,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a movie from the 90s

T H _ // L _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ L _ S _S*

N:R,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a movie from the 90s

T H _ // L _ N _ // _ _ _ // C L _ S _S*

N:R,Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*This is a movie from the 90s

T H _ // L _ N G // D _ Y // C L _ S _S*

N:R,Sorry
*That's it ladies for consonants and pretty evident now!*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Bump
This is a movie from the 90s

T H _ // L _ N G // D _ Y // C L _ S _S*

N:R,Sorry
*That's it ladies for consonants and pretty evident now!*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

The Long Day Class


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*You're so close Pinky but not quite.*

What do you do to a door?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

That last word can't be Class, as it has six letters.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh, I know now, with that hint .. but will let someone else take it


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

I really don't recognize this one. So I'm backing out.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

The Long Day Closes .. thank you for the big hint, Cg!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

80's Coming of Age film:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

Great Pinky and glad the hint worked!  

Let's try S please


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

80's Coming of Age film:

S _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _

Yes! S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

80's Coming of Age film:

S _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _

Yes! S 
No: R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

80's Coming of Age film:

S _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _

Yes! S 
No: R P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

80's Coming of Age film:

S T _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _

Yes! S T
No: R P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

80's Coming of Age film:

S T _ _ D // _ _ // _ _

Yes! S T D
No: R P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

80's Coming of Age film:

S T _ _ D // B _ // _ _

Yes! S T D B
No: R P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*"Stand By Me"*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

You got it, Cg


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ // _ _ _ T _ R .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ S S // S _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ // _ _ _ T _ R .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ S S // S _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ // _ _ N T _ R .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // S _ C C _ S S // S _ _ _ _ // R _ C _ // _ _ N T _ R .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

H please

Is there a C missing from the last word?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // S _ C C _ S S // S _ _ _ _ // R _ C _ // H _ N T _ R .* 

No C missing Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // S _ C C _ S S // S _ _ _ _ // R _ C K // H _ N T _ R .*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Comedy film from the 50s

_ _ _ _ // S _ C C _ S S // S _ _ _ _ // R _ C K // H _ N T _ R .* 

N:G,


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Movie (and song) of the 60's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

Love the title .. don't recall the movie!

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Movie (and song) of the 60's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Movie (and song) of the 60's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' S  //  N  _  _  _  T 

(Hey, Deb. surprised you didn't get it already!)


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

X


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Movie (and song) of the 60's:

_  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  N  _ G  H  T 

No X


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

Movie (and song) of the 60's:

_  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' S  //  N  _ G  H  T 

No X L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Movie (and song) of the 60's:

_  //  H  _  _  D  //  D  _  _ ' S  //  N  _ G  H  T 

No X L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

1950's film noir

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

The Asphalt Jungle ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

.. you're getting spooky, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

An early 1960s comedy-adventure movie based on a 19th Century novel

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

An early 1960s comedy-adventure movie based on a 19th Century novel

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

An early 1960s comedy-adventure movie based on a 19th Century novel

F _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

An early 1960s comedy-adventure movie based on a 19th Century novel

F _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - T, R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

V please


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

An early 1960s comedy-adventure movie based on a 19th Century novel

F _ V _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - T, R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

Five Weeks In A Balloon


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2020)

Pretty sure that is correct, so, I shall sally forth ..
60's comedy/mystery

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

The Pink Panther?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

She has done it again!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Nah, the dashes had "The Pink Panther" written all over them!  

Streaming series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Streaming series:

_  _  T  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Streaming series:

_  _  T  _  S  T  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Catastrophe ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

That's it, deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Caldecott Medal winning book of the year I was born

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Caldecott Medal winning book of the year I was born

_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 26, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Caldecott Medal winning book of the year I was born

_ _ _ D _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ S 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Caldecott Medal winning book of the year I was born

_ _ _ D _ R S //_ _ _ _ _ R S 

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Caldecott Medal winning book of the year I was born

_ _ _ D _ R S //_ _ _ _ _ R S 

No - T, G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Caldecott Medal winning book of the year I was born

_ _ _ D _ R S //_ _ _ P _ R S 

No - T, G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Caldecott Medal winning book of the year I was born

_ _ _ D _ R S //_ _ _ P _ R S 

No - T, G, C


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

Looks like Finders Keepers.


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Current scary movie, available online if you don't mind price gauging:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Current scary movie, available online if you don't mind price gauging:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Current scary movie, available online if you don't mind price gauging:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Current scary movie, available online if you don't mind price gauging:

T  H  _  //  _  N  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N

No R


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Current scary movie, available online if you don't mind price gauging:

T  H  _  //  _  N  _  _  S  _  _  L  _  //  _  _  N

No R


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

The Invisible Man ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Yup.  And for a mere $20, you can see it.


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

A novel and movie from the 1960s

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

A novel and movie from the 1960s

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

A novel and movie from the 1960s

T H _ //S _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ S //_ _ S _ S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

A novel and movie from the 1960s

T H _ //S _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ S //_ _ S _ S 

No - L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

A novel and movie from the 1960s

T H _ //S _ _ J _ _ T //_ _ S //R _ S _ S 

No - L


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

The subject was roses


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

You're correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N // S _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: N S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N // S _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: N S 
N: Y


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ R _ _ _ N // S _ _ R _ _ S

Y: N S R
N: Y


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ R _ _ _ N // S T _ R _ _ S

Y: N S R T
N: Y


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ R _ C _ N // S T _ R _ _ S

Y: N S R T C
N: Y D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ R _ C _ N // S T _ R _ _ S

Y: N S R T C
N: Y D M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

only one consonant left
60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ _ R _ C _ N // S T _ R _ _ S

Y: N S R T C
N: Y D M H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

no consonants left
60's novel by well-known writer

N _ N _ // _ F R _ C _ N // S T _ R _ _ S

Y: N S R T C F
N: Y D M H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Nine African Stories


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, Sunny .. by Doris Lessing


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

A horrifying short story:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  // _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

A horrifying short story:

T  _  _  //  _  _  T  // _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

The Pit and the Pendulum ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2020)

That's got to be it .. BUMP


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, still scary after all these years!


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

Reference book that is no longer published in paper form.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

Encyclopedia Britannica?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

You took the words right out of my mouth, Pinky.  

I'm reading a very funny book right now, "Know-It-All" by A.L. Jacobs, who read the entire E.B. from A to Z, and wrote funny little summaries of various subjects.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth, Pinky.
> 
> I'm reading a very funny book right now, "Know-It-All" by A.L. Jacobs, who read the entire E.B. from A to Z, and wrote funny little summaries of various subjects.


That's a good title for it  Do you think I should proceed?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

T.V. series of the late 70's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

T.V. series of the late 70's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

T.V. series of the late 70's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

T.V. series of the late 70's

_ _ _ // _ R _ _ T _ R _ _ // _ R _ _ T // _ N D // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T D R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

T.V. series of the late 70's

_ _ _ // _ R _ _ T _ R _ S // _ R _ _ T // _ N D // S _ _ _ _

Y: N T D R S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

T.V. series of the late 70's

_ _ _ // _ R _ _ T _ R _ S // G R _ _ T // _ N D // S _ _ _ _

Y: N T D R S G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

All Creatures Great and Small


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

That's it, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

Early fairy tale:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

Early fairy tale:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

Early fairy tale:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

Early fairy tale:

_  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S R T


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

Early fairy tale:

_  _  N  _  _C C  _  _  _

No S R T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

F


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

Early fairy tale:

P  _  N  _  C C  H  _  _

No S R T F L


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

Pinocchio


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes, of course, deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

A long narrative poem written in the mid-1800s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

The Charge of the Light Brigade?


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Ancient epic poem that used to be inflicted on high school students:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

Odyssey


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

No, sorry.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Ancient epic poem that used to be inflicted on high school students:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T R S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Ancient epic poem that used to be inflicted on high school students:

B  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T R S M N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Ancient epic poem that used to be inflicted on high school students:

B  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T R S M N D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

Ancient epic poem that used to be inflicted on high school students:

B  _  _  _  _  _  F

No T R S M N D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

A please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

Ken, you can only guess consonants - no vowels


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

Beowulf


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

That's it, deb!  I never had to study that one, I think my class got The Canterbury Tales. But I remember kids complaining about how much they hated Beowulf. The name stuck in my head.


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Beowulf was the superhero of his day.

Mid-1980's movie drama

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

(But what kind of parent would give an innocent little baby a name like Beowulf?)   

T ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ F //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T H _ //C _ _ _ _ //_ F //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T H _ //C _ L _ _ //_ F //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T H _ //C _ L _ _ //_ F //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T H _ //C _ L _ R //_ F //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Mid-1980's movie drama

T H _ //C _ L _ R //_ F //_ _ N _ _ 

No - S, P


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

The Color of Money?


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

Intriguing TV series:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

Intriguing TV series:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

Intriguing TV series:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  N  S  T  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Intriguing TV series:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  G  _  _  N  S  T  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Intriguing TV series:

T  H  _  //  P  _  _  T  //  _  G  _  _  N  S  T  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

The Plot Against America


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Correct, Deb!  Anyone else watching it?


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

A 1960's Broadway musical and movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Don't know that show, Sunny.  Watching the latest Call The Midwife season right now.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

T please, Deb.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

How To Succeed in Business Without Really Trying


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

WOW! .. amazing  I love that movie. Wish I could have seen the stage version.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

The long titles are the easiest to guess! 

A great movie of the 50's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

A great movie of the 50's:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 9, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

A great movie of the 50's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No S L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

A great movie of the 50's:

T  H  _  //  _  _  R _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  N

No S L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

The African Queen


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

An early 1950s adventure movie based on a collection of stories compiled in the late 1930s. (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

An early 1950s adventure movie based on a collection of stories compiled in the late 1930s. (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

An early 1950s adventure movie based on a collection of stories compiled in the late 1930s. (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

An early 1950s adventure movie based on a collection of stories compiled in the late 1930s. (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Captain Horatio Hornblower?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

That sounds right!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Old TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Old TV show:

_  _  S  T  _  _  _  G  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  G  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Old TV show:

M  _  S  T  _  R  _  G  _  R  S  //  N  _  _  G  _  _  _   R _  _  _  _ 

(Sorry, the dashes may have gotten somewhat scrambled. Should be obvious now, anyway.)


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Old TV show:

M  _  S  T  _  R  _  G  _  R  S  //  N  _  _  G  _  B  _   R _  _  _  D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Is it Mister Rogers Neighbourhood?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Well yes, but I think it's spelled Misterogers Neighborhood.

That counts as a correct answer, anyway.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Series that ran from late 60's into 70's
Last word is not letters

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Series that ran from late 60's into 70's
Last word is not letters

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _

N: D


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

Room 222 ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Yessssss .. I used to love that show.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

A book series published from the late 1800s to early 1900s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

A book series published from the late 1800s to early 1900s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

A book series published from the late 1800s to early 1900s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

A book series published from the late 1800s to early 1900s.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R S //_ _ _ //H _ _ //T H _ _ //_ R _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

The Five Little Peppers and How They Grew


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

How cute! I don't remember that book series ..


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh, yes. I even had that book. Someone gave it to me as a birthday present, I think. I don't remember being particularly fond of it.  There was a whole series about the Peppers which followed it.

Novel about a microorganism that threatens mankind:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

The Andromeda Strain


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A 1960s TV western

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A 1960s TV western

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A 1960s TV western

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //V _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A 1960s TV western

T _ _ //_ _ _ //V _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

A 1960s TV western

T _ _ //B _ _ //V _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

The Big Valley?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

Why don't you take the next one, Pinky?  It sounds right.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

Sitcom of 60's to 70's

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

That Girl ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

We're you looking over my shoulder, Deb?!
Correctimundo!


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

The time frame and number of letters fit. LOL

Early 1970s coming of age movie drama.

_ _ _  //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

Early 1970s coming of age movie drama.

T _ _  //_ _ _ T //P _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

The Last Picture Show


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

That's correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

This novel is about a modern police investigation into one of the notorious villains of history.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

This novel is about a modern police investigation into one of the notorious villains of history.

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _


No N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

This novel is about a modern police investigation into one of the notorious villains of history.

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _


No N L


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

F


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

This novel is about a modern police investigation into one of the notorious villains of history.

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  _


No N L


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

This novel is about a modern police investigation into one of the notorious villains of history.

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  _


No N L S


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

This novel is about a modern police investigation into one of the notorious villains of history.

T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  H T  _  R  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  _


No N L S


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

The Daughter of Time


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

That's right, Deb, good for you!  I loved that book when I read it a number of years ago. It actually proves that Richard III was a pretty nice guy!


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

A handy reference book.

_ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

A handy reference book.

_ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

A handy reference book.

_ _ _ _ T'S //T _ _ S _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Roget's Thesaurus?


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ // _ _ _N

Y: N


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

T H _ // _ _ T // _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _N

Y: N T H


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

T H _ // _ _ T // _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _N

Y: N T H 
N: M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

T H _ // _ _ T // _ F // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _N

Y: N T H F
N: M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

T H _ // _ _ T // _ F // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _N

Y: N T H F
N: M S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

T H _ // _ _ T // _ F // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _N

Y: N T H F
N: M S P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

Fairly recent book and movie ..

T H _ // _ _ T // _ F // _ _ C _ N G // _ N // T H _ // _ _ _N

Y: N T H F G C
N: M S P


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

The Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

That's it, Deb .. oh, and - Happy Birthday!


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

1970s movie melodrama

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

1970s movie melodrama

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

1970s movie melodrama

_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

1970s movie melodrama

_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - T, R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

1970s movie melodrama

_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - T, R, N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Five Easy Pieces?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Classic thriller movie:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Hint: Second word is tricky.


Classic thriller movie:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  T _  _  _ 

No: N F


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

The 39 Steps


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Great, Deb!  I thought the "39" would throw you off the trail; should have known better!


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

A classic 18th Century American adventure novel, dramatized in the 1990s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

A classic 18th Century American adventure novel, dramatized in the 1990s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ T //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

A classic 18th Century American adventure novel, dramatized in the 1990s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ T //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

A classic 18th Century American adventure novel, dramatized in the 1990s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ T //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ 

No - G


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

A classic 18th Century American adventure novel, dramatized in the 1990s.

T H _ //_ _ _ T //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ H _ _ _ N _ 

No - G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

A classic 18th Century American adventure novel, dramatized in the 1990s.

T H _ //_ _ _ T //_ F //T H _ //_ _ H _ _ _ N _ 

No - G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

A classic 18th Century American adventure novel, dramatized in the 1990s.

T H _ //_ _ S T //_ F //T H _ //_ _ H _ _ _ N S

No - G, R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

That's correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Book, movie, TV series of the mid-20th century

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

Little Women?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Sorry, no.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Book, movie, TV series of the mid-20th century

_  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Book, movie, TV series of the mid-20th century

_  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No D B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Book, movie, TV series of the mid-20th century

_  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No D B R S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Book, movie, TV series of the mid-20th century

_  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  C  _ 

No D B R S


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Book, movie, TV series of the mid-20th century

_  _  _  T  _  N  //  _  _  _  C  _ 

No D B R S


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Book, movie, TV series of the mid-20th century

_  _  _  T  _  N  //  _  L  _  C  _ 

No D B R S


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Peyton Place


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

1960s TV sit-com with a sci-fi spin

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

1960s TV sit-com with a sci-fi spin

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

1960s TV sit-com with a sci-fi spin

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

1960s TV sit-com with a sci-fi spin

_ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ T _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

1960s TV sit-com with a sci-fi spin

_ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ T _ //_ _ R T _ _ N

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

My Favorite Martian


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

90's sci-fi/comedy show ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

90's sci-fi/comedy show ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

90's sci-fi/comedy show ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _

Y: T H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

R please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

90's sci-fi/comedy show ..

_ R _ // R _ _ _ // _ R _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _

Y: T H R


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

90's sci-fi/comedy show ..

_ R _ // R _ _ _ // _ R _ _ // T H _ // S _ _

Y: T H R S


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

90's sci-fi/comedy show ..

_ R _ // R _ _ _ // F R _ _ // T H _ // S _ _

Y: T H R S F


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

90's sci-fi/comedy show ..

_ R _ // R _ _ _ // F R _ M // T H _ // S _ _

Y: T H R S F M


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

3rd Rock From The Sun


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Current British black comedy on TV

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Current British black comedy on TV

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

Current British black comedy on TV

_ _ _ _ _ _ G //_ _ _ 

No - S, T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

Current British black comedy on TV

_ _ _ _ _ N G //_ _ _ 

No - S, T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

Current British black comedy on TV

_ _ _ _ _ N G //_ _ _ 

No - S, T, H


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Current British black comedy on TV

_ _ _ _ _ N G //_ _ _ 

No - S, T, H, R, D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Current British black comedy/ spy/ thriller on TV

_ _ _ _ _ N G //_ _ _

No - S, T, H, R, D, B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Current British black comedy/ spy/ thriller on TV

_ _ _ _ _ N G //_ _ _

No - S, T, H, R, D, B, M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 24, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

Current British dark comedy/ spy/ thriller on TV

_ _ L L _ N G //_ _ _

No - S, T, H, R, D, B, M, C


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

Current British dark comedy/ spy/ thriller on TV

_ _ L L _ N G //_ _ _

No - S, T, H, R, D, B, M, C, F


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

Current British dark comedy/ spy/ thriller on TV

_ _ L L _ N G //_ _ _

No - S, T, H, R, D, B, M, C, F, W


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Killing Eve


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm embarrassed that it took me so long to guess that one


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Current medical series ..

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

New Amsterdam


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Snap! You got it!


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

A TV game show that has had several revivals.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

A TV game show that has had several revivals.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

A TV game show that has had several revivals.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ S

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

A TV game show that has had several revivals.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ R _ S

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

A TV game show that has had several revivals.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ D //S _ _ _ R _ S

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Q ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

A TV game show that has had several revivals.

_ _ L L _ _ _ _ D //S Q _ _ R _ S

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Hollywood Squares


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Classic movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Classic movie:

_  _  T  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Classic movie:

_  _  T  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Classic movie:

_  _  T  N  _  _  _  //  F  _  R  //  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N 

No D


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

Witness for the Prosecution


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Right!  Surprising good, after all these years.


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

An early Academy award winning movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

An early Academy award winning movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

An early Academy award winning movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _'T //T _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ T _ //_ _ _

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

An early Academy award winning movie

Y _ _ //_ _ _'T //T _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ T _ //Y _ _

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

You Can't Take it With You


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Popular novel of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Popular novel of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  T  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

Lolita ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

1960s children's book and a much later movie.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

960s children's book and a much later movie.

_ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

1960s children's book and a much later movie.

_ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Novel of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Novel of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

Catcher in the Rye


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Correct, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

1970s war/thriller novel and movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

1970s war/thriller novel and movie

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

1970s war/thriller novel and movie

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //H _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

1970s war/thriller novel and movie

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //H _ S //_ _ N D _ D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

The Eagle Has Landed?


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Book and movie of the 80's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Book and movie of the 80's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Book and movie of the 80's:

T  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L  _ 

No S N


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Book and movie of the 80's:

T  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  R  //  _  _  R  _  L  _ 

No S N D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

The Color Purple .. ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

80's comedy film

_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

80's comedy film

S _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

80's comedy film

S _ _ _

Y: S
N: P


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

80's comedy film

S _ _ _

Y: S
N: P T


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

80's comedy film

S _ _ _

Y: S
N: P T L


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

80's coming of age comedy film

S _ _ _

Y: S
N: P T L Y


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

80's coming of age comedy film

S H _ _

Y: S H
N: P T L Y R


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

G


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

80's coming of age comedy film

S H _ G

Y: S H G
N: P T L Y R


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Shag?


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

There's one I hadn't heard! It was a wild guess, but not many other letters fit.

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ R _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ R _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

_ L _ _ N _ //L _ _ T _ _ R N _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

_ L _ _ N _ //L _ _ T _ _ R N _ C _ S 

No - W


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

F L _ _ N _ //L _ _ T _ _ R N _ C _ S 

No - W


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

F L _ _ N _ //L _ _ T H _ R N _ C _ S 

No - W


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

F L Y _ N _ //L _ _ T H _ R N _ C K S 

No - W, P


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

G


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

A WW2 themed movie starring a Hollywood legend.

F L Y _ N G //L _ _ T H _ R N _ C K S 

No - W, P 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Flying Leathernecks


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

19th century novel:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Little Women ?


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Good guess, but no.


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

19th century novel:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

19th century novel:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  S  T


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Oliver Twist


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

1950s romance movie

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

1950s romance movie

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ F _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

1950s romance movie

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ F T _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

1950s romance movie

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //_ F T _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

Love in the Afternoon?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

Movie of the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (May 5, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

Movie of the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  R  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _

No T


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

H


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

T H _ //_ H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

T H _ //C H _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

T H _ //C H _ _ _ //S _ _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

T H _ //C H _ _ _ //S _ _ _ R _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

T H _ //C H _ _ _ //S _ _ D R _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

Late 1970s thriller/sci-fi movie

T H _ //C H _ N _ //S Y N D R _ _ _

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

The China Syndrome


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

That's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _* _

N: R, Sorry


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

D


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _* D


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _* D 

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ R _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _* D

You had called an R before & I missed it, Sorry


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _* D

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T H _ // _ _ _ // _ H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _* D

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T H _ // _ _ _ // W H _ // _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _* D


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T H _ // S _ _ // W H _ // _ _ M _ // _ N // _ _ _ M // T H _ // _ _ _* D


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*Movie from the 60's

T H _ // S _ _ // W H _ // _ _ M _ // _ N // F _ _ M // T H _ // _ _ _* D


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

The Spy Who Came In From The Cold


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*You have got it Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Yippee!


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: S


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: S N


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: S N F


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


Sorry, No: S N F Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // P _ _ _ _ _

Yes: P
Sorry, No: S N F Y


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // P _ _ _ _ _

Yes: P
Sorry, No: S N F Y G


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // T _ // P _ _ _ _ _

Yes: P T
Sorry, No: S N F Y G


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

_ _ _ _ // T _ // P _ _ _ _ _

Yes: P T
Sorry, No: S N F Y G C


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

R _ _ _ // T _ // P _ _ _ M _

Yes: P T M R
Sorry, No: S N F Y G C


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2020)

*D ?*


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

A fairly recent drama-thriller movie.

R _ _ D // T _ // P _ _ _ M _

Yes: P T M R D
Sorry, No: S N F Y G C


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

Road to Paloma


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

1970s western movie

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

1970s western movie

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ L L _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

V please


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

1970s western movie

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ L L _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - V


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

1970s western movie

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ L L _ _ //_ _ R _ _ 

No - V


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

1970s western movie

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ L L _ _ //_ _ R _ _ 

No - V, W


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

1970s western movie

_ //M _ N //_ _ L L _ _ //_ _ R _ _ 

No - V, W, T


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

1970s western movie

_ //M _ N //C _ L L _ _ //_ _ R _ _ 

No - V, W, T


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

I think there was a movie called A Man Called Horse.


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Stage play, dark comedy

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

y


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Stage play, dark comedy

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _                                                                                                                                                  

No Y T


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Stage play, dark comedy

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _                                                                                                                                                  

No Y T W


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

Stage play, dark comedy

_  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _                                                                                                                                                  

No Y T W H


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

Stage play, dark comedy

_  _  _  _  N  _  C //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  C  _                                                                                                                                                  

No Y T W H


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Mid-1960s comedy/spy sit-com

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Mid-1960s comedy/spy sit-com

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Mid-1960s comedy/spy sit-com

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //H _ _ _ _ //_ H _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Mid-1960s comedy/spy sit-com

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //H _ N _ _ //_ H _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Mid-1960s comedy/spy sit-com

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //H _ N R _ //_ H _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Mid-1960s comedy/spy sit-com

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //H _ N R _ //_ H Y _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

No 2nd Y, Deb?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

OOps

Mid-1960s comedy/spy sit-com

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //H _ N R Y //_ H Y _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

The Double Life of Henry Phyfe


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

Classic movie comedy:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 13, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Classic movie comedy:

_  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Classic movie comedy:

_  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  N  _  _  _  T


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

It Happened One Night


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

Late 1970s - early 80s TV drama centered on sports

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Late 1970s - early 80s TV drama centered on sports

T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Late 1970s - early 80s TV drama centered on sports

T H _ //_ H _ T _ //S H _ _ _ _ 

No - R, G


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

The White Shadow?


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

That's right, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _ _

Y: R
N: N


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*Y  please*


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _ S

Y: R S
N: N Y


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

_ _ _ C _ // _ R _ _ _ _ S

Y: R S C
N: N Y


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

_ _ _ C _ // _ R _ _ _ _ S

Y: R S C
N: N Y T F G


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

B


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

B _ _ C _ // _ R _ _ _ _ S

Y: R S C B
N: N Y T F G


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

B _ _ C _ // _ R _ H _ _ S

Y: R S C B H
N: N Y T F G


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

B L _ C _ // _ R _ H _ _ S

Y: R S C B H L
N: N Y T F G  D


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

K


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

Late 50's drama movie

B L _ C K // _ R _ H _ _ S

Y: R S C B H L K
N: N Y T F G D


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Black Orpheus?


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

Correct, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Old movie:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Old movie:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Old movie:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ 

No L


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Old movie:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  R

No L


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Old movie:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  R

No L P


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

Old movie:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  N  _  _  R

No L P M


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

The Jazz Singer?


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

Right, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Current American fantasy series -

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Current American fantasy series -

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: L


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Current American fantasy series -

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: T H
N: L


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Current American fantasy series -

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: T H S
N: L


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

The Originals ?


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Sorry, no.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

The Magicians


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

That's it, Deb!
(my brother worked on the show for a couple of seasons - props)


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a 1950s American game show

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a 1950s American game show

_ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a 1950s American game show

_ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a 1950s American game show

_ _ //_ _ _ //T R _ _ T //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a 1950s American game show

_ _ //_ _ _ //T R _ S T //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

W


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a 1950s American game show

_ _ //_ _ _ //T R _ S T //_ _ _ R //W _ _ _ 

No - H, N


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

a 1950s American game show

D _ //_ _ _ //T R _ S T //_ _ _ R //W _ _ _ 

No - H, N


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

F please


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Do You Trust Your Wife?


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

That's correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Very old American comic-strip:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Katzenjammer Kids ?


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

Wow! You dunnit again!


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _'_


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _'S


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ T //_ _ _ _ _ _'S


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ T //_ _ R _ _ _'S


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ T //_ _ R N _ _'S


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ T //_ _ R N _ _'S 

No - G


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

ate 1980's dark comedy movie

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ T //_ _ R N _ _'S 

No - G, P


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

C please 

.. where is everybody?


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ T //_ _ R N _ _'S

No - G, P, C


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Late 1980's dark comedy movie

B R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ T //B _ R N _ _'S

No - G, P, C


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Breakfast at Bernie's?


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

60's Rom-Com ..

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

60's Rom-Com ..

_ _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _ S

Y: S


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Paris When It Sizzles


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Bingo!


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

1960's TV western

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

1960's TV western

_ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

1960's TV western

_ _ _ _ _ //T R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

1960's TV western

_ _ _ _ _ //T R _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

1960's TV western

_ _ _ _ N //T R _ _ N

No - L


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Wagon Train


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

You git it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Fairly recent comedy series:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 19, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

Fairly recent comedy series:

T _ _ // _ N _ _ _ N // _ _ T _ _ T _ _ _

Y: T N


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent comedy series:

T _ _ // _ N _ _ _ N // _ _ T _ _ T _ _ _

Y: T N 
N: S


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent comedy series:

T H _ // _ N D _ _ N // D _ T _ _ T _ _ _

Y: T N H D
N: S


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

The Indian Detective


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Correctimundo!


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

An early 1970s sci-fi/thriller movie that had a re-make fairly recently.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

An early 1970s sci-fi/thriller movie that had a re-make fairly recently.

_ _ _ //_ _ D _ _ _ _ D _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

The Andromeda Strain?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Correct, Pinky


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

_ _ _ _ _


N: S


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

_ _ _ _ _


N: S N


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N R


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

W


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N R W


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N R W Y


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N R W Y T


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N R W Y T C M


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

K


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N R W Y T C M K


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ _

Y: D
N: S N R W Y T C M K F


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ _ _ G

Y: D G
N: S N R W Y T C M K F


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

B


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Fairly recent sci-fi movie:

D _ B _ G

Y: D G B
N: S N R W Y T C M K F


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Debug ?


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Debug, it is!


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Never heard of it - that was a wild guess.

Originally a novel and dramatized several times.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

That's because it was a Canadian effort. 

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

Originally a novel and dramatized several times.

T H _ //_ _ _ R _ T //_ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

Originally a novel and dramatized several times.

T H _ //S _ C R _ T //_ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

The Secret Garden?


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

Film of the 90's, which I just saw last night:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

Film of the 90's, which I just saw last night:

_  _  _ N  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

S


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

Film of the 90's, which I just saw last night:

S  _  _ N  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N






Quote Reply 

Report Edit


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

Film of the 90's, which I just saw last night:

S  _  _ N  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N


No G


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

Scent Of A Woman?


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

90's drama:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

90's drama movie:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

90's drama movie:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ N T _ N _

Y: T  N


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

Good Will Hunting ?


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

That's right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S, R


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ N T _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S, R


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ N T _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - S, R, D


----------



## Citygirl (May 23, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ N T _ _ //L _ _ _ 

No - S, R, D, G, C


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

_ _ _ N T _ _ //L _ _ P

No - S, R, D, G, C


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Q ?


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

A late 1980s - early 90s sci-fi adventure TV series.

Q _ _ N T _ _ //L _ _ P

No - S, R, D, G, C


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Quantum Leap


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

70's sci-fi book:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

70's sci-fi book:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: S


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

70's sci-fi book:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N N _ _

Y: N
N: S


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

70's sci-fi book:

_ _ _ // _ _L_ _ _ _ _ N N _ _

Y: N L
N: S


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

70's sci-fi book:

T _ _ // _ _L_ _ _ _ _ N N _ _

Y: N L T
N: S


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

Check the number of letters in the second word. When you first posted, it was 11, now there are 12.


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

70's sci-fi book:

T H _ // _L_ _ _ R _ N N _ R

Y: N L T H R
N: S


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

The Bladerunner


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Deb got it.


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

A 1940's film noir classic.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

A 1940's film noir classic.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

A 1940's film noir classic.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N _ _ _ N _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Double Indemnity?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Memoir, show, movie

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Memoir, show, movie

_  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Memoir, show, movie

_  _  _  _  _

No R N


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Memoir, show, movie

_  _  _  _  _

No R N D


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Memoir, show, movie

_  _  _  _  _

No R N D T


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Y


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Memoir, show, movie

_  Y  _  _  Y

No R N D T


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Gypsy


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

An early 1950s novel and movie with a military theme.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

An early 1950s novel and movie with a military theme.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

An early 1950s novel and movie with a military theme.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

An early 1950s novel and movie with a military theme.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (May 28, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

An early 1950s novel and movie with a military theme.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ 

No - S, R, G


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

An early 1950s novel and movie with a military theme.

T H _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ T _ N _ 

No - S, R, G


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

An early 1950s novel and movie with a military theme.

T H _ //C _ _ N _ //_ _ T _ N _ 

No - S, R, G


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

The Caine Mutiny


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Movie of the 1980's, set in the American midwest

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Movie of the 1980's, set in the American midwest

F  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Movie of the 1980's, set in the American midwest

F  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  R  _  _  _  S

No N


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Movie of the 1980's, set in the American midwest

F  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  R  _  _  M  S

No N


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

Field Of Dreams?


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*I agree Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

Okay .. I shall proceed then, Cg 

60's movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

R ?

(Field of Dreams was correct, of course.)


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

Thank you, Sunny 

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: R
N: S


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: R
N: S N


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: R
N: S N K


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: R
N: S N K M


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _

Y: R
N: S N K M T


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

Y


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R Y
N: S N K M T


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R Y
N: S N K M T D


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R _

Y: R Y
N: S N K M T D C


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ Y // _ _ R L

Y: R Y L
N: S N K M T D C


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

Georgy Girl


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

Correct


----------



## debodun (May 30, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 30, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ 

No - T, C


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _

No - T, C, N


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

T was already guessed. Try again.


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

N already guessed. Try again.


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

oops ..

L please


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _'S //_ L _ _ _ _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _'S //_ L _ _ _ _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

P _ _ //_ _ _'S //P L _ _ _ _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

P _ _ //_ _ _'S //P L _ _ _ _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G, D


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

P _ _ //_ _ _'S //P L _ _ _ _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G, D, B


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

P _ _ //_ _ _'S //P L _ _ H _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G, D, B


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

P _ _ //_ _ _'S //P L _ Y H _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G, D, B 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

P _ _ //_ _ _'S //P L _ Y H _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G, D, B, M

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A late 1980s children's TV show.

P _ _ //W _ _'S //P L _ Y H _ _ S _

No - T, C, N, R, G, D, B, M

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

oooh .. Pee Wee's Playhouse


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

_ R _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R ' _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

_ R _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R ' S // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

_ R _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R ' S // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R S 
N: T


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)

H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

_ R _ D // _ _ _ _ _ R ' S // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R S D
N: T H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

F R _ D // _ _ _ _ _ R ' S // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R S D F
N: T H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

F R _ D // _ _ N N _ R ' S // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R S D F N
N: T H


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 2, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

F R _ D // _ _ N N _ R ' S // _ L _ C _

Y: R S D F N C L
N: T H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

Another children's program 80's/90's..

F R _ D // P _ N N _ R ' S // P L _ C _

Y: R S D F N C L P
N: T H

no more consonants


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Fred Pinner's Place?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

Close enough .. Fred Penner's Place


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Film of the 80's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 3, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Film of the 80's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  _ 

No T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Film of the 80's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  S //  C  _  _ 

No T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Film of the 80's:

_  _  _  _  _R _  _   //  _  _  _  _  S //  C  _  _ 

No T


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Film of the 80's:

_  _  _  _  R _  _   //  _  _  _  _  S //  C  _  P

No T N D

(Had an extra dash, it's been corrected.).


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Film of the 80's:

_  _  _  _  R L  _   //  _  _  L  L  S //  C  _  P

No T N D


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Film of the 80's:

_  _  _  _  R L  Y   //  _  _  L  L  S //  C  _  P

No T N D


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

An early 1950 musical comedy movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

An early 1950 musical comedy movie

_ _ M _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

An early 1950 musical comedy movie

R _ M _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ //S _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

An early 1950 musical comedy movie

R _ M _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ //S _ _ _ 

No - Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

An early 1950 musical comedy movie

R _ M _ _ N S //_ _ //_ _ //S _ _ N

No - Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

An early 1950 musical comedy movie

R _ M _ _ N S //_ _ //_ _ //S _ _ N

No - Y, F


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

Remains To Be Seen?


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

60's musical drama

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

The Umbrellas of Cherbourg


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

Yep .. did I do this one before? Can't remember ..


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't remember, but the number of letters and the description fit.


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

A late 1980s crime/comedy film

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

A late 1980s crime/comedy film

T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 7, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

A late 1980s crime/comedy film

T _ R _ _ R //_ _ D //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

A late 1980s crime/comedy film

T _ R N _ R //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

A late 1980s crime/comedy film

T _ R N _ R //_ N D //H _ _ _ H


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2020)

Turner and Hooch


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2020)

80's rom/com

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 8, 2020)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2020)

80's rom/com

_ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 8, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2020)

80's rom/com

_ _ _ _ N _ // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

80's rom/com

_ _ _ _ N _ // T _ // _ _ _ R _ _ _

Y: N T R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

80's rom/com

_ _ _ _ N _ // T _ // _ _ _ R _ _ _

Y: N T R 
Sorry, N: D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

80's rom/com

_ _ _ _ N G // T _ // _ _ _ R _ _ _

Y: N T R G
Sorry, N: D


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

Since most would probably recall it as simply a comedy, I edited it as being such ..
80's comedy

_ _ _ _ N G // T _ // _ _ _ R _ _ _

Y: N T R G
Sorry, N: D S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

Since most would probably recall it as simply a comedy, I edited it as being such ..
80's comedy

C _ _ _ N G // T _ // _ _ _ R _ C _

Y: N T R G C
Sorry, N: D S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

Since most would probably recall it as simply a comedy, I edited it as being such ..
80's comedy

C _ M _ N G // T _ // _ M _ R _ C _

Y: N T R G C M
Sorry, N: D S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

Coming to America?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Movie from the 60's:

_  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Movie from the 60's:

T  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Movie from the 60's:

T  _  //  _  _  R  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

To Sir With Love?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!  (Just saw it yesterday, sweet movie, and it's always nice to see Sidney Poitier again. )


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

Loved that movie, and love Mr. Poitier 

brb ..


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

40's movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

40's movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

40's movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: T N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

40's movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // F _ _ _ _ _

Y: F
N: T N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

40's movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ R _ // F R _ _ _ _

Y: F R
N: T N M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

40's movie:

_ _ S // _ _ R _ // F R _ _ _ _

Y: F R S
N: T N M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

40's movie:

_ _ S // _ _ R L // F R _ _ _ _

Y: F R S L
N: T N M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 13, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

His Girl Friday?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F S R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 14, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F S R L G


----------



## Pinky (Jun 14, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F S R L G D


----------



## Pinky (Jun 14, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F S R L G D H


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  N  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No F S R L G D H W


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  N  T  _  _  // _  _  _  _

No F S R L G D H W C


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 16, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

Lighthearted book of the 50's, which became a play and a movie, and inspired a musical:

_  _  N  T  _  _  // M  _  M  _

No F S R L G D H W C B

No more consonants.  You'll probably get it now!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Auntie Mame


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

Correct, of course, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

A 1970s novel and a 2000s movie, but neither has anything to do with the other.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

A 1970s novel and a 2000s movie, but neither has anything to do with the other.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

A 1970s novel and a 2000s movie, but neither has anything to do with the other.

_ _ _ //F _ _ _ //_ F //F _ _ _ N _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

A 1970s novel and a 2000s movie, but neither has anything to do with the other.

_ H _ //F _ _ _ //_ F //F _ _ _ N _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

L?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

Could it be The Fear of Flying?


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

A 1970s novel and a 2000s movie, but neither has anything to do with the other.

_ H _ //F _ _ _ //_ F //F L _ _ N _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

Deb, did you see my guess:  The Fear of Flying?


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

F


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

Broadway musical:

F  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  F

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 22, 2020)

*Fiddler On The Roof*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2020)

*This is an older well known book:
_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2020)

*This is an older well known book:
T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2020)

*This is an older well known book:
T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ N N _ // _ _ _ N _*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

The Diary of Anne Frank?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

Movie classic:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

Psycho ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

Something that is no longer being published

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

Something that is no longer being published

_ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ NN_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

Encyclopedia Britannica?  (Extra dash in the second word?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes that's it.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Children's classic:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Children's classic:

T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  N


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

The Secret Garden


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Right again, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

A 1920s novel and a 1930s movie that had a re-make in the 1970s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

A 1920s novel and a 1930s movie that had a re-make in the 1970s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

A 1920s novel and a 1930s movie that had a re-make in the 1970s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ N //_ _ _ N T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

A 1920s novel and a 1930s movie that had a re-make in the 1970s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ S T _ _ N //_ _ _ N T 

No - C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

Correct.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

Old thriller:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

Dracula?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

No, sorry.


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

Old thriller:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

Vertigo


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Correct this time, Deb!  (Just saw that movie again, it's free on Peacock. It's still very good, worth watching just for the cinematography.)


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 29, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ _ _ _ T _ _ N

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ _ _ _ T _ _ N

No - S, G


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ _ _ _ T _ _ N

No - S, G, L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ C _ _ T _ _ N

No - S, G, L, D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ C K _ T _ _ N

No - S, G, L, D 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ C K _ T _ _ N

No - S, G, L, D, H

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

A musical fantasy movie that was released last year

R _ C K _ T M _ N

No - S, G, L, D, H

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like Rocketman.


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Broadway musical

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Broadway musical

_  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  R  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Bunny Ears


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

Broadway musical

_  _  N  N  Y  //  _  _  R  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Funny Girl


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

Ha ha - Bunny Ears - where did that come from?

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

T ?

(Well, at least bunny ears fit the blanks!)


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T H _ //T _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T H _ //T _ _ _ _ Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T H _ //T _ _ N _ Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T H _ //T _ _ N _ Y 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T H _ //T _ _ N _ Y 

No - R, S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T H _ //T _ _ N K Y 

No - R, S 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2020)

1950s sci-fi/fantasy movie

T H _ //T W _ N K Y 

No - R, S 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

The Twinky?  Twonky?  Twanky?


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2020)

The Twonky


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

Popular children's book

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

Popular children's book

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2020)

Popular children's book

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2020)

Popular children's book

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S B R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 9, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

Popular children's book

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S B R L C


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

Popular children's book

_  _  _  D  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _

No S B R L C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

Popular children's book

_  _  _  D  N  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  N

No S B R L C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

Popular children's book

G  _  _  D  N  _  G  _  T  //  _  _  _  N

No S B R L C


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

Popular children's book

G _ _ D N _ G _ T // M _ _ N

No S B R L C






Quote Reply 

Report Edit


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Novel


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Novel


_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Novel


_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Novel


_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ N _

N: L, R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

T ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Novel

_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ N _

N: L, R, T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Novel

_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ P _ N _

N: L, R, T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Novel

_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ P _ N G

N: L, R, T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

W please


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Novel

H _ _ S _ _ _ _ P _ N G

N: L, R, T, W


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it "Housekeeping"?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Is it "Housekeeping"?



Yes that's it Pinky


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you .. ta ta!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

G please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: G


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: G D


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

_ H _ // _ _ _ _ H _ _

Y: H
N: G D L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

T H _ // _ _ T _ H _ _

Y: H T
N: G D L


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

T H _ // _ _ T _ H _ R

Y: H T R
N: G D L S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

T H _ // _ _ T C H _ R

Y: H T R C
N: G D L S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

T H _ // _ _ T C H _ R

Y: H T R C
N: G D L S P


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

F please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

T H _ // _ _ T C H _ R

Y: H T R C
N: G D L S P F


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

W please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

Recent Netflix series:

T H _ // W _ T C H _ R

Y: H T R C W
N: G D L S P F


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

The Watcher ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2020)

No, but very close.
Hint: No A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

The Witcher?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2020)

That's correct, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Popular TV series of the 90's

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2020)

T please


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Popular TV series of the 90's

_  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  _ 

No G


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

Popular TV series of the 90's

_  _  _  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  _ 

No G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

R please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

N Please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

Popular TV series of the 90's

N  _  R  T  H  _  R  N  //  _  _  _  _  S  _  R  _ 

No G Y


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

Popular TV series of the 90's

N  _  R  T  H  _  R  N  //  _  _  P  _  S  _  R  _ 

No G Y


----------



## connect1 (Jul 19, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2020)

Popular TV series of the 90's

N  _  R  T  H  _  R  N  //  _  _  P  _  S  _  R  _ 

No G Y M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2020)

*Northern Exposure*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

Bingo!  (My all-time favorite show!)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2020)

*Movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2020)

*Movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ // N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2020)

*Movie

_ _ _ G _ _ N _ // _ _ // N _ _ _ _ _ _ _G*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2020)

*Movie

_ _ _ G _ _ N _ // _ _ // N _ _ _ _ _ _ _G*

*N: F, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2020)

*Movie

_ _ _ G _ _ N T // _ T // N _ _ _ _ _ _ _G

N: F, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2020)

Judgment at Nuremburg?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2020)

A stage comedy

_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  '  _  / _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

A stage comedy

_  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  '  S  / _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2020)

*R please

Where is Pinky?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

A stage comedy

_  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  '  S  / _  R  _  _  _ 

(I don't know, but we need her!)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2020)

*D please

Thought I might have missed something. Hope she is not sick.*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2020)

She's been posting, just not in this thread. There's one by her in My Favorite Things from last night.

A stage comedy

_  //  _  _  D  S  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  '  S  / D  R  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2020)

*M please

Thanks Sunny. Thought she might be sick or away.*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

She's been posting, just not in this thread. There's one by her in My Favorite Things from last night.

A stage comedy

_  //  M  _  D  S  _  M  M  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  '  S  / D  R  _  _  M 

One extra dash has been removed.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm here   .. after everyone guesses the good letters!

A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

A British movie - 60's. Remake, 2015.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Right, of course, Pinky.  (And welcome back!) 

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you, Sunny 

A British movie - 60's. Remake, 2015.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2020)

W please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

A British movie - 60's. Remake, 2015.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T 
N: S W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

A British movie - 60's. Remake, 2015.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T N
N: S W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

A British movie - 60's. Remake, 2015.

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N G // _ _ _ _ _

Y: T N G
N: S W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Far From the Madding Crowd?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes!!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Groundbreaking movie, sort of:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

T please, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Groundbreaking movie, sort of:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Groundbreaking movie, sort of:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 27, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Groundbreaking movie, sort of:

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  T  _  _  N

No S H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Groundbreaking movie, sort of:

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  T  _  _  N

No S H G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

Groundbreaking movie, sort of:

_  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  N  T  _  _  N

No S H G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2020)

*Sunny would it be "Brokeback Mountain"*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

It would, indeed!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2020)

*TV Show - Comedy

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2020)

*TV Show - Comedy

T _ _ // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2020)

*TV Show - Comedy

T _ _ // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N: N, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2020)

*TV Show - Comedy

T _ _ // _ _ R T R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N, Sorry *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

The Partridge Family?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2020)

*That is it, Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

Old radio drama:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Old radio drama:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Old radio drama:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

Old radio drama:

_  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H 

Hint: The name of this show is a famous spot in NY.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Old radio drama:

G  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  R  _  _  //  S  T  _  T  _  _  _ 

No H 

Hint: The name of this show is a famous spot in NY.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Grand Central Station


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

You got it, Pinky!  My mother used to listen to that on the radio, every Saturday, and I was always having my lunch at that time, so I listened to it too. It had a wonderful introduction which the announcer read each time, followed by a 15-minute story taking place at that train station. I still know a lot of that introduction by heart!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't think I ever heard that program, but there was another one which I can't remember the name .. Prairie Companion or something like that. Gone are the days when people used their imaginations listening to the radio. CBC Radio still has old mysteries that I sometimes listen to.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

T_ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ _ // _ N _ _ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ T  // N _ _ _ T

Y: N T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

edited 2nd word and added word at end
Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _ _ _ _ N T // _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ // _ T  // N _ _ H T // T _ _ _

Y: N T H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

edited 2nd word and added word at end
Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ N _ _ _ _ N T // _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ // _ T  // N _ _ H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ N _ _ _ _ N T // _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ // _ T  // N _ _ H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ N _ _ _ _ N T // _ _ // T H _ // _ _ _ // _ T  // N _ _ H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S 
N: L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ N _ _ D _ N T // _ _ // T H _ // D _ _ // _ T  // N _ _ H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S D
N: L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ N _ _ D _ N T // _ _ // T H _ // D _ G // _ T  // N _ G H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S D G
N: L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ N _ _ D _ N T // _ _ // T H _ // D _ G // _ T  // N _ G H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S D G
N: L B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ N _ _ D _ N T // _ F // T H _ // D _ G // _ T  // N _ G H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S D G F
N: L B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2020)

Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // C _ _ _ _ _ S // _ N C _ D _ N T // _ F // T H _ // D _ G // _ T  // N _ G H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S D G F C
N: L B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2020)

no more consonants
Title of a fairly recent book and stage play:

TH _ // C _ R _ _ _ S // _ N C _ D _ N T // _ F // T H _ // D _ G // _ T  // N _ G H T // T _ M _

Y: N T H M S D G F C R
N: L B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

The Curious Incident of the Dog at Night Time

(I thought I posted this earlier today, but I guess I didn't hit the Post Reply button.)


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2020)

*Sunny: I am glad somebody else, besides me, does that. I have lost more posts thinking I posted and there they still sit.*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

Correct! I read the book, and saw the stage adaptation.
I do that too, Sunny and Cg


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

This one is a novel and old movie about a colorful corner of Britain.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

This one is a novel and old movie about a colorful corner of Britain.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

This one is a novel and old movie about a colorful corner of Britain.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmmm, S please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

This one is a novel and old movie about a colorful corner of Britain.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

This one is a novel and old movie about a colorful corner of Britain.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  S  //  _  Y  //  _  _  _  _  _  Y

No T D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

This one is a novel and old movie about a colorful corner of Britain.

_  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  _  S  //  _  Y  //  _  _  _  _  _  Y

No T D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

This one is a novel and old movie about a colorful corner of Britain.

_  _  W  //  _  R  _  _  N  //  W  _  S  //  _  Y  //  _  _  _  _  _  Y

No T D


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

M please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

How Green Was My Valley?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

Yay! Haven't thought of that one for a long time.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

40's comedy-drama

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

40's comedy-drama

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ T _ _

Y: T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

40's comedy-drama

T _ _ // _ R _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ T _ R

Y: T R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

40's comedy-drama

T _ _ // _ R _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ T _ R

Y: T R 
N: S D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

40's comedy-drama

T _ _ // _ R _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ T _ R

Y: T R 
N: S D N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Well, there's gotta be an H.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

40's comedy-drama

T H _ // _ R _ _ T // _ _ _ T _ T _ R

Y: T R H
N: S D N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

The Great Dictator? But there's no D.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

Ooooh, my apologies! There _is_ a D 
... and, you are correct!

Big apologies to Cg who asked for the D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

CG, want to start the next one?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2020)

*No problem Pinky! Have to take hubby to the Dr. this afternoon so you go right ahead Sunny,  but thanks anyway!*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

OK, hope all is OK with your hubby, CG.

My family has a zoom meeting every week, where we chat for a while, and then discuss a movie. We take turns selecting the movie for the next week. The only rules are that they have to be available on TV, one way or another, and they should be movies that most of us haven't seen.

This is the movie we all watched for our last session. It's an oldie.

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2020)

*Thanks Sunny, but I'm afraid there are some memory issues.

Lets try an "L" please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

This is the movie we all watched for our last session. It's an oldie.

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

This is the movie we all watched for our last session. It's an oldie.

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T _ 

No L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

This is the movie we all watched for our last session. It's an oldie.

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T S

No L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

This is the movie we all watched for our last session. It's an oldie.

_  R  //  R  _  _  _  R  T S

No L 

Well, that probably gave it away!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

This is the movie we all watched for our last session. It's an oldie.

M  R  //  R  _  _  _  R  T S

No L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2020)

Mr. Roberts. I can't remember who played the lead role.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

Yay, you got it, Pinky!  The lead role (Mr Roberts) was played by Henry Fonda.  The tyrannical ship's captain was played (hilariously) by James Cagney. And a very young Jack Lemmon had a major role.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

Great cast in Mr. Roberts. I like all 3 actors. They don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ _ _ _ _ // N _ R _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2020)

*Let's try D please Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm not going to be around for a few hours, but you can still guess  
Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ _ _ _ _ // N _ R _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ _ _ _ _ // N _ R _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D 
N: H Y


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ _ _ _ _ // N _ R _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D 
N: H Y M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ L _ _ _ // N _ R _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D L
N: H Y M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ L _ C _ // N _ R C _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D L C
N: H Y M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ L _ C _ // N _ R C _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D L C
N: H Y M G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

_ L _ C _ // N _ R C _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D L C
N: H Y M G P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

B L _ C _ // N _ R C _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N T D L C B
N: H Y M G P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

Old book and movie (melodrama)

B L _ C _ // N _ R C _ S_ S S

Y: R N T D L C B S
N: H Y M G P


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

Black Narcisess

Is that how it's spelled?  Doesn't look right, somehow.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

I made a boo-boo with the placement of the "S".
Close enough, Sunny .. it's Narcissus.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

A rock opera:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

A rock opera:

_  _  S  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  S T  //  S  _  _  _  _  S  T  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

A rock opera:

_  _  S  _  S  //  _  _  R _  S T  //  S  _  _  _  R  S  T  _  R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2020)

P?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2020)

Jesus Christ Superstar?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2020)

Assuming that's correct .. moving on ..

90's stage musical

_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

That was correct, Pinky!  Fantastic!

R?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you 
90's stage musical

R _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Rent?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Dystopian novel:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

T H _  //  H  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  T _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

T H _  //  H  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  T _  _  _

No G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

T H _  //  H  _  _  D  _  _  _  D ' S  //  T _  _  _

No G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

That's it, Pinky. (I'm reading it right now.)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

Enjoy, Sunny


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

_ H_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: H
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

TH_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: H T
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

Well, that narrowed it down! 

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

TH_ // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: H T R
N: N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

TH_ // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: H T R
N: N P


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

TH_ // _ M _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ M _

Y: H T R M
N: N P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

TH_ // _ M _ R _ _ _ _ // _ C _ _ _ M _

Y: H T R M C
N: N P


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

TH_ // _ M _ R _ _ _ _ // _ C _ D _ M _

Y: H T R M C D
N: N P S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

TH_ // _ M _ R _ _ _ _ // _ C _ D _ MY

Y: H T R M C D Y
N: N P S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A current fantasy/action series:

T H_ // _ M _ R _ L L _ // _ C _ D _ M Y

Y: H T R M C D Y L
N: N P S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

Sorry, Pinky, I'm at a loss with this one.

Anyone else?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

Hint: all the rest are vowels, except for one consonant in the second word.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)

*Thought I had it but I'm out too.*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

Could it be The Umbrella Academy?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Could it be The Umbrella Academy?


Yes, that's it!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

A Fairy Tale:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

A Fairy Tale:

T _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

A Fairy Tale:

T _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S S  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

The Princess and The Pea?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

A 50's comedy movie:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)

A 50's comedy movie:

T _ _ // _ R _ _ T // R _ _ _ R T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)

A 50's comedy movie:

T _ _ // _ R _ _ T // R _ P_ R T 

Y: R T P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)

A 50's comedy movie:

T _ _ // G R _ _ T // R _ P_ R T 

Y: R T P G
N: N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2020)

*The Great Rupert*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)

You got it, Cg!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2020)

*Book Title

_ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*Book Title

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N: R Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*Book Title

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*

N: R Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*Book Title

T _ _ // _ _ _ // _ F // _ N N _ _ _ N _ _*

N: R,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*Book Title

T _ _ // _ G _ // _ F // _ N N _ _ _ N _ _*

N: R,S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Book Title

T _ _ // _ G _ // _ F // _ N N _ _ _ N _ _*

N: R,S,Y, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Book Title

T _ _ // _ G _ // _ F // _ N N _ C _ N C _*

N: R,S,Y, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Book Title

T H _ // _ G _ // _ F // _ N N _ C _ N C _*

N: R,S,Y, Sorry 

Nothing left now but vowels!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

A please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

The Age of Innocence


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

That title sounds familiar. What's it about?

Reference work:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

It was a romantic novel written back in the 20's, but I think was later made into a film, Sunny

Let's try a Y please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

Reference work:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  Y


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2020)

T please .. I don't know why I don't always get notifications.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

Reference work:

_  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  R  Y


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

Reference work:

_  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  C  T  _  _  _  _  R  Y


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Reference work:

_  _  _  _  R  D  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  D  _  C  T  _  _  N  _  R  Y 

No B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Reference work:

_  _  _  _  R  D  //  _  N  _  _  _  S  _  //  D  _  C  T  _  _  N  _  R  Y 

No B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

G please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Reference work:

_  _  _  _  R  D  //  _  N  G  _  _  S  _  //  D  _  C  T  _  _  N  _  R  Y 

No B M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Oxford English Dictionary????


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

*Sunny, this is not like you. I'm just hoping everything is okay.*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *Sunny, this is not like you. I'm just hoping everything is okay.*


Ditto to Cg's post


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

From me as well.   Hope everything is ok @Sunny.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Can't check when she was last online, as she has that feature disabled


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes to Oxford English Dictionary, and thanks to all for your concern. I've been fine, banned for a few days for being too "political," and then away on a trip to the Delaware and NJ beaches. Wonderful weather, wonderful time. Just got back home.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Uh .. too political?? No more than anyone else! Glad you had a nice trip to the beaches.
Anyway, glad to see you back


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

So pleased to see you back @Sunny.   Your trip away sounds so good.   

This is an old English classic.

-----/---/---------


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

N please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

-----/-N-/--------- 

Yes:  N,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

---D-/-ND/-----D---

Yes: N, D,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

---D-/-ND/-----D---

Yes: N, D, 
No:  S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

-R-D-/-ND/-R---D---

Yes: N, D, R
No: S

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

-R-D-/-ND/-R---D---

Yes: N, D, R
No: S, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

-R-D-/-ND/-R---D---

Yes: N, D, R
No: S, Y, G


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

It has been made into a TV series and a movie.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

-R-D-/-ND/-R---D---

Yes: N, D, R
No: S, Y, G, B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

This is an old English classic.

-R-D-/-ND/-R---D-C-

Yes: N, D, R, C
No: S, Y, G, B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Pride and Prejudice?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Spot on @Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Old very popular sitcom

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _ _   //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Old very popular sitcom

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T _   //  B  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Old very popular sitcom

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T _   //  B  _  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

Old very popular sitcom

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T _   //  B  _  _  _  _  R

No C K


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

Old very popular sitcom

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  T _   //  B  _  _  _  _  R

No C K M


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2020)

Leave it to Beaver ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

I think you have nailed it @Sassycakes.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

You got it, Sassycakes!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Sassycakes appears to be away. Somebody else start one?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

A character from a 1938 American movie with well known actors in the movie.

------//-----


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

I have mucked up.   This isn't guess a character but guess a title so I will go again.

A well loved children's novel that was turned into a movie.

----L------//---

Yes:  L


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

A well loved children's novel that was turned into a movie.

----L-----//---

Yes: L
No:  N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

A well loved children's novel that was turned into a movie.

----L-----//--B

Yes: L, B
No: N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

A well loved children's novel that was turned into a movie.

-H--L-----//--B

Yes: L, B, H
No: N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*"Charlotte's Web"*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

Well done.   Yes.   I said a well loved children's novel but I love it as well.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*A movie from back in the 60's

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*A movie from back in the 60's

L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*A movie from back in the 60's

L _ _ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*A movie from back in the 60's

L _ _ _ _ N C _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N: S, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*A movie from back in the 60's

L _ _ R _ N C _ // _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _*

N: S, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*A movie from back in the 60's

L _ _ R _ N C _ // _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _*

N: S,T, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Old thriller:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Old thriller:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No F


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2020)

*Yes you were correct on this morning's title, Sunny.

Yes, now "N" for this title, please!*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Old thriller:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No F N


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2020)

Old thriller:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  S _  _  _  S

No F N C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2020)

Old thriller:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  S T _  _  S

No F N C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Old thriller:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  S T _  P S

No F N C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Old thriller:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  S T _  P S

No F N C D

Hint:  Part of what is missing is not alphabetical letters.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

A good tricky one @Sunny.

M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Old thriller:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  S T _  P S

No F N C D M

(Now that you know what the last word is, the rest should be easy.  )


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Number 9 please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Old thriller:

T  _  _  //  _  9 //  S T _  P S

No F N C D M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

The 39 Steps - Alfred Hitchcock?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

Correct, joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942.   It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

---//------//----


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942. It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

---//------//---- 

No:  R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942. It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

T--//------//----

No: R
Yes: T

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942. It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

T--//-----S//----

No: R, H, L,
Yes: T, S,


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942. It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

T--//F----S//F---

No: R, H, L,
Yes: T, S, F,


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2020)

No H?
Hmmm .. M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942. It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

T--//F----S//F---

No: R, H, L, N,
Yes: T, S, F,

Quote Reply


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2020)

W please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942. It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

T--//F----S//F---

No: R, H, L, N, W,
Yes: T, S, F,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

This is a series of British children's books with the first one published in 1942. It was turned into a TV series in 1978.

TH-//F-M--S//F-V-

No: R, L, N, W,
Yes: T, S, F, M, V, and there is an H (again so sorry)

Only vowels left now.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

It looks like The Famous Five.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

It certainly is The Famous Five @Sunny.   Congrats.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

Early TV show:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

Early TV show:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Early TV show:

M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  _  H _  _  _

No T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Early TV show:

M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  _  H _  _  _

No T Y


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Early TV show:

M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  _  H _  _  _

No T Y C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Early TV show:

M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  _  H _  _  _

No T Y C L


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Early TV show:

M  R  //  R  _  _  _  R  S  //  _  _  _  _  H  B  _  R  H _  _  _

No T Y C L


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

V please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Early TV show:

M  R  //  R  _  _  _  R  S  //  _  _  _  _  H  B  _  R  H _  _  _

No T Y C L V


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

I am thinking I have never heard of this show, but I will keep guessing.

D please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

Mr Rogers Neighborhood.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Like I said I have never heard of this show lol.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Correct, of course, Ken!  (Sometimes it was spelled Misterrogers.)

You have really never heard of it, joybelle?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

No I haven't @Sunny.   Obviously never made it to Australia.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2020)

*I should have known that Sunny, right in my backyard almost!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Tom Hanks movie...
.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh, that would explain it, joybelle. (For some reason, I thought you were American!)

Mr Rogers Neighborhood was an enormously popular children's TV show for many years. It was gentle and friendly, something of a rarity on TV.  Recently, they made a movie about Fred Rogers and his show, starring Tom Hanks.

Thanks for the clip, Ken.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks Ken.   I haven't seen this film, but I would like to.

@Ken N Tx can you put up the next title please?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

joybelle said:


> can you put up the next title please?


Someone else, I am not good at it


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2020)

*This is a movie from the mid 70's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ '_ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2020)

*This is a movie from the mid 70's

_ N _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ 'S // N _ S _*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*This is a movie from the mid 70's

_ N _ // _ L _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ 'S // N _ S _*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

Was just thinking about that movie the other day, when I watched Girl, Interrupted. Another mental hospital story, but a kinder staff.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

Heart-warming film of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*You were right Sunny!

S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

Heart-warming film of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No C


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

Heart-warming film of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No C M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

Heart-warming film of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No C M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

Heart-warming film of the 60's:

_  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  //  F  _  _  _  _

No C M


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

Heart-warming film of the 60's:

L  _  L _  _  S  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  //  F  _  _  L  D

No C M N

No more consonants!  The L's probably gave it away.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Lilies Of The Field?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

Correct, joybelle!  I loved that movie, starring Sidney Poitier and those German nuns out in the desert who want him to build them a chapel.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

This is a classic novel that was turned into a film.

----//--//-----//------


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

Anne of Green Gables?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Too easy - spot on @Sunny.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No L D


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

No L D


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

No L D M


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

F  ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  C _  F  _  C  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

No L D M R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  C _  F  _  C  //  H  _  _  _  H  _  S

No L D M R


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  C _  F  _  C  //  H  _  _  _  H  _  S

No L D M R N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

_  _  C _  F  _  C  //  H  _  _  _  H  T  S

No L D M R N B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:

P  _  C _  F  _  C  //  H  _  _  G  H  T  S

No L D M R N B 

No more consonants.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Horror movie, (or thriller) an oldie but still pretty good:
> 
> P  _  C _  F  _  C  //  H  _  _  G  H  T  S
> 
> ...


Pacific Heights


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

That's it, Ken!  Just saw it the other night, and it's still pretty good.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

Ken has said in the past that he doesn't want to nominate a title so would someone else like to take the honour?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 8, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Ken has said in the past that he doesn't want to nominate a title so would someone else like to take the honour?


I decline because I am not daily on the Games Forum...Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

Not a problem Ken.   It is great seeing you on the guessing games.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

I will take up the challenge.

This is a modern British cookbook.   Part of the title is the chef's name and there is a number in the title.

------//--//------//-----


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

This is a modern British cookbook. Part of the title is the chef's name and there is a number in the title.

------//--//----T-//-----

Yes:  T,

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

This is a modern British cookbook. Part of the title is the chef's name and there is a number in the title.

-----S//--//----T-//---LS

Yes: T, S, L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

M ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

This is a modern British cookbook. Part of the title is the chef's name and there is a number in the title.

--M--S//--//M---T-//M--LS

Yes: T, S, L, M


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

This is a modern British cookbook. Part of the title is the chef's name and there is a number in the title.

--M--S//--//M---T-//M--LS

Yes: T, S, L, M,
No:  Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

This is a modern British cookbook. Part of the title is the chef's name and there is a number in the title.

--M--S//--//M-N-T-//M--LS

Yes: T, S, L, M, N,
No: Y

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2020)

F ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

This is a modern British cookbook. Part of the title is the chef's name and there is a number in the title.

--M--S//--//M-N-T-//M--LS

Yes: T, S, L, M, N,
No: Y, F,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2020)

*"Jamie's 30 Minute Meals"*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes, well done @Citygirl.   Is Jamie Oliver well known in the US?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2020)

*Really not to me Joy, but I was positive of all but the first word and had heard of  that.

Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2020)

*Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ L _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ L _*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 11, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ L _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ L _* 

N: P, M, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

*D ?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 11, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ L _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ LD*

N: P, M, B, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ L S //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ LD*

N: P, M, B, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ L S //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ T F _ _ LD*

N: P, M, B,R,  Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ L S //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ T F _ _ LD*

N: P, M, B,R, W, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*Okay , this one is a movie title

_ _ _ _ L S //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ T F _ _ LD*

N: P, M, B,R, W,C, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

Angels in the Outfield?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

T  _  _  //  S _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _

No C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

T  _  _  //  S _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _

No C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

I've gotten notice from Comcast that they are servicing the Internet and phone lines here tomorrow, so I will have no service for part of the day. Just so you know, I may not be able to get online for a while.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know @Sunny.

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

*Thanks @Sunny 

H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

T  H _  //  S H  _  _  S  H  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _

No C L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

T  H _  //  S H  _  _  S  H  _  _  K  //  R  _  _  _  M  _  T  _  _  _

No C L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

T  _  _  //  S _  _  _  S  _  _  N  _  //  R  _  D  _  _  _  T  _  _  N

No C L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

Film of the 90's:

T  H  _  //  S H  _  _  S  H _  N  _  //  R  _  D  _  _  P  T  _  _  N

No C L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

The Shawshank Redemption?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

That's it, Joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

Shawshank Redemption is a great film that still stands up to it today.

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*---//------------//----------*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*T--//------------//---------T

Yes:   T,*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*T--//------------//----R----T

Yes: T,* R,


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*T--//------------//----R----T

Yes: T,* R, 
No:  S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

C ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*T--//------------//----R----T

Yes: T,* R, 
No:  C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*T--//P--------P--//--P-R----T

Yes: T,* R, P
No: C


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*TH-//PH-------P--//--P-R----T

Yes: T,* R, P, H
No: C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

This sci-fiction film was shot in 1984 and based on events in 1943.

*TH-//PH-L----LP--//--P-R-M--T

Yes: T,* R, P, H, L, M, 
No: C, S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks like The Philadelphia Experiment.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

Spot on again @Sunny.   I really enjoyed that film.   We have it on DVD.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

I've never heard of it. I wonder if it's on Netflix or Prime?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

What challenge will you put up for us @Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 19, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

_  _  _  //  _  L  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

_  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No B S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

_  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No B S M


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

_  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  K  _  _  _  K  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No B S M


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

Guess again @Sassycakes because B has already been nominated.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

T  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  K  _  _  _  K  //  _  _  _  N  _  _ 

No B S M


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

E?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2020)

W ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

G Please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

T  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  K  W  _  _  K  //  _  _  _  N  G _ 

No B S M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Ruby, sorry, consonants only. Try again!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Futuristic novel of the 1960's:

T  H  _  //  C  L  _  C  K  W  _  _  K  //  _  _  _  N  G _ 

No B S M P


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

The Clockwork Orange?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Right, Joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

The C made the brain cells click @Sunny.

An American crime film that was made in 1968 and then remade in 1999.

---//------//-----//------


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

The C made the brain cells click @Sunny.

An American crime film that was made in 1968 and then remade in 1999.

-H -//-H----//-----//------

Yes:   H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

An American crime film that was made in 1968 and then remade in 1999.

TH -//TH----//----N//------

Yes: H, T, N,


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

An American crime film that was made in 1968 and then remade in 1999.

TH -//TH----//-R--N//-----R

Yes: H, T, N, R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2020)

F please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

An American crime film that was made in 1968 and then remade in 1999.

TH -//TH----//-R--N//-FF--R

Yes: H, T, N, R, F,


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

The Thomas Crown Affair?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

You are on a roll @Sunny.   Yes, spotty dog.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

A famous opera:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

A famous opera:

L  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 23, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

A famous opera:

L  _  //  B _  _  _  M  _ 

No S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 23, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2020)

"LaBoheme"


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

Correct, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*Children's Book

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // _ _ _ *


----------



## joybelle (Oct 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*Children's Book

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // _ _ _* 

N: L, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 24, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*Children's Book

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ // _ _ _*

N: L, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

M please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2020)

*Children's Book

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ // _ _ _*

N: L, M, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2020)

*Children's Book

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ // _ GG*

N: L, M, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

I don't a clue @Citygirl but I will just keep guessing.

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2020)

*You go right ahead Joy, it looks like it is just you & me!

Children's Book

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ // _ GG*

N: L, M, B, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks for coming in @Sassycakes.   I was starting to feel lonely.

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2020)

*Children's Book

H _ _ _ _ N //H _ _ _ H _ S //_ H _ // _ GG*

N: L, M, B, Sorry

Just added an H that I missed!


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

I have done that before as well @Citygirl.

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*Children's Book

H _ _ T _ N //H _ T _ H _ S //T H _ // _ GG*

N: L, M, B, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

I am thinking Horton Hatches The Egg????


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*We have ourselves a winner! Great job Joybelle!*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series.   It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*-------//-----*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*-------//-----* 

No:  S,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*-------//-----*

No: S, R,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*----T--//-----*

No: S, R, 
Yes:  T


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*---NT-N//-----*

No: S, R,
Yes: T,N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*---NT-N//-----*

No: S, R, F,
Yes: T,N

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2020)

*C ?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*---NT-N//-BB--*

No: S, R, F, C,
Yes: T,N, B, 

Two consonants left.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 29, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*---NT-N//-BB-Y*

No: S, R, F, C,
Yes: T,N, B, Y,

Two consonants left.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 29, 2020)

This is a British romantic drama series. It started off as a TV series, then went onto DVD and then a movie.

*D--NT-N//-BB-Y*

No: S, R, F, C,
Yes: T,N, B, Y, D,

One consonant left.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2020)

*I'll try"Downton" Abbey"which must be the British spelling. I always thought there was a W in it.*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 29, 2020)

Spot on @Citygirl.   Did you watch any of it?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2020)

No I did not! My one daughter did, she said it was good!

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

D please.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ L

N: M. Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ L

N: M.K. Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ L

N: M,K,F, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ L

N: M,K,F,S, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 30, 2020)

I am falling behind.

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

*You're doin fine!*

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ N //_ N _ _ L

N: M,K,F,S, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Sassy we only do 1 at a time so I will take your first one.

Okay, this is an old TV show!

_ _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ N //_ N _ _ L

N: M,K,F,S,R, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

T _ _ _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ N //_ N _ _ L

N: M,K,F,S,R, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

T _ _ _ _ _ D //B _ //_ N //_ N _ _ L

N: M,K,F,S,R, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

T _ _ _ _ _ D //B _ //_ N //_ N G _ L

N: M,K,F,S,R, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 1, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2020)

Okay, this is an old TV show!

T _ _ C _ _ D //B _ //_ N //_ N G _ L

N: M,K,F,S,R, Sorry 
2 more consonants


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2020)

H ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 1, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2020)

*Could it be "Touched By An Angel"*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2020)

*You got it Sassy!*

You're next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joybelle (Nov 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## joybelle (Nov 2, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

_ R. //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _*

N: P,
The first word is a Title


----------



## joybelle (Nov 3, 2020)

J please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

_ R. //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _*

N: P, J, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 3, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

_ R. //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _*

N: G, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2020)

D ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ D _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ M _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ D _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ M _ _*

N: S, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ D _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ M _ _*

N: S, K, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ D _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ M _ _*

N: S, K, B, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ D _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ M _ _*

N: S, K, B, L, Sorry


----------



## Millyd (Nov 4, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ D _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ M _ _*

N: S, K, B, L, Y, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //M _ D _ C _ _ _ //_ _ M _ _*

N: S, K, B, L, Y, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ N N //M _ D _ C _ N _ //_ _ M _N*

N: S, K, B, L, Y, Sorry


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*This is another old tv show.

D R. //_ _ _ N N //M _ D _ C _ N _ //W _ M _N*

N: S, K, B, L, Y, Sorry

1 consonant left


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

Dr Quinn Medicine Women?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*We have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

This is a 2019 biographical musical film based on a singer/songwriter.

*---------*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

This is a 2019 biographical musical film based on a singer/songwriter.

*-----T---*

Yes:  T,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

E ??


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 7, 2020)

This is a 2019 biographical musical film based on a singer/songwriter.

*R----T--N*

Yes: T, N, R, 
No:  S,

Sorry Ken only consonants.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2020)

P ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 7, 2020)

This is a 2019 biographical musical film based on a singer/songwriter.

*R----T--N*

Yes: T, N, R,
No: S, P,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2020)

*Rocketman*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 7, 2020)

We have a winner.   Spot on @Citygirl.   Rocketman is a film based on Elton John's life.


----------



## joybelle (Nov 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2020)

*Yes, I have heard my kids talking about it.

OK, let's try an old TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 8, 2020)

I saw with my DIL and we both so enjoyed the movie.   Back to business.

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2020)

*OK, let's try an old TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ L //_ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 8, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2020)

*OK, let's try an old TV show.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ L //M _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2020)

*OK, let's try an old TV show.

T _ _ //_ _ _ L //M _ _ _ _ S*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2020)

*OK, let's try an old TV show.

T H _ //_ _ _ L //M _ _ _ _ S*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2020)

*OK, let's try an old TV show.

T H _ //_ _ _ L //M c C _ _ S* 

*2 more consonants*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2020)

R ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

The real McCoys


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2020)

*We have a winner "Ken". Great Job   

Your turn!*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 10, 2020)

Ken has said in the past that he would prefer not to take the turns because he doesn't come onto the forum every day.   Would someone else like to take Ken's turn?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  _  _ 

No C L


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  S  _ 

No C L M


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  S  _ 

No C L M Y B T


----------



## joybelle (Nov 12, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  S  _ 

No C L M Y B T D


----------



## joybelle (Nov 12, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  S  _ 

No C L M Y B T D F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

_  _  _  S  _ 

No C L M Y B T D F G


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

We are not doing very well lol.

H please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

The short ones are always the hardest to guess. However, I think it's obvious now. No more consonants.

Popular TV dramatic series:

H  _  _  S  _ 

No C L M Y B T D F G


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

Heist???


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

O ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

H  O  _  S  _ 

No C L M Y B T D F G 

Sassy, although this is normally a consonants-only game, let's do vowels this one time. So I put your O in there.  

Folks, think medical dramas.


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

i please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

Popular TV dramatic series:

H  O  _  S  _ 

No C L M Y B T D F G I(eye)


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

I haven't a clue @Sunny.   I will try A please.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2020)

Could it be "House"?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

Of course, Sassy!  "House" ran for 8 seasons, from 2004 - 2012. It was about a grumpy, obnoxious doctor who happened to be a brilliant diagnostician (his last name was House), and featured medical cliffhangers that only he seemed able to diagnose properly. I wasn't a fan, but did watch a few episodes. 

You're next!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2020)

Sassy, your turn.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2020)

*Could someone please take my turn my computer is going crazy.*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

Do we have a volunteer? Joybelle says she is taking some time off from games to pursue other crafts.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2020)

*This was an old tv show

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2020)

*This was an old tv show

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

N: N, T, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2020)

*This was an old tv show

_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ //_ _ R// _ _ _ _ _

N: N, T, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

Make Room For Daddy


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!   *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  L  //  S  T  _  _  _  _  _  S  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

R please.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  S  _  _  R  _  L  //  S  T  _  _  R  _  _  S  _

No D N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

B?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  S  _  _  R  _  L  //  S  T  _  _  R  C  _  S  _

No D N B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  S  _  _  R  _  L  //  S  T  _  _  R  C  _  S  _

No D N B K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  S  _  _  R  _  L  //  S  T  _  _  R  C  _  S  _

No D N B K M


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

H Please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Old classic thriller:

T H  _  //  S  P  _  R  _  L  //  S  T  _  _  R  C  _  S  _

No D N B K M

OK, folks, that's all the consonants!  You can probably guess the movie, even if you never heard of it. It was a big hit when I was a kid. I never saw it, but I remember my mother going to it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

skip


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2020)

*"The Spiral Staircase"*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2020)

*Let's try a tv show from a few years ago!

_ _ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2020)

*Let's try a tv show from a few years ago!

_ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _

N: T, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2020)

*Let's try a tv show from a few years ago!

_ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _

N: T,R, Sorry*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2020)

*Let's try a tv show from a few years ago!

M_ _ _ _ _'S //N _ _ _

N: T,R, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2020)

*Let's try a tv show from a few years ago!

M_ _ _ L_'S //N _ _ _

N: T,R, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

W?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2020)

*Let's try a tv show from a few years ago!

M_ _ _ L_'S //N _ _ _

N: T,R,B,W, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

*Let's try a tv show from a few years ago!

Mc _ _ L_'S //N _ _ _

N: T,R,B,W, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

McHale's Navy


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!  *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

Seasonal movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' _ // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

Seasonal movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' S // _  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

Seasonal movie:

_  _  T _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' S // _  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

N Please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

Seasonal movie:

N  _  T _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N ' S // _  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2020)

Seasonal movie:

N  _  T _  _  N  _  L  //  L  _  _  _  _  _  N ' S // _  H _  _  S  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2020)

Seasonal movie:

N  _  T _  _  N  _  L  //  L  _  _  _  _  _  N ' S // _  H _  _  S  T  _  _  S  //  V  _  _  _  T  _  _  N


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2020)

Seasonal movie:

N  _  T _  _  N  _  L  //  L  _  _  _  _  _  N ' S // _  H R _  S  T  _  _  S  //  V  _  _  _  T  _  _  N


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

*1847 novel and Movie remade 3 times.


--------- -------*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

*1847 novel and Movie remade 3 times.


--T----N- -----T-*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

*1847 novel and Movie remade 3 times.


--TH---N- H---HT-*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

*1847 novel and Movie remade 3 times.


W-TH---NG H--GHTS*


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2020)

*Wuthering Heights*


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

That's it Citygirl. 
Well done!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

An old TV show
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

R Please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

An old TV show
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: R, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

An old TV show
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: R,S, Sorry*


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

An old TV show
*_ _ T T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _

N: R,S, Sorry*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2020)

*_ _ T T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _

N: R,S,B,L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2020)

*_ _ T T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ N _ T _ _ N

N: R,S,B,L, Sorry*


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2020)

*_ _ T T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ N _ T _ _ N

N: R,S,B,L,G, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2020)

*_ _ T T _ C _ _ T //_ _ N C T _ _ N

N: R,S,B,L,G, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

Petticoat Junction


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

Classic stage play:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

K?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  _  G //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T

No K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  H _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  _  G //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T

No K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  H _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  _  N _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  N  G //  _  _  R  N  _  _  T

No K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  H _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  _  N _  _  //  _  F  //  B  _  _  N  G //  _  _  R  N  _  _  T

No K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2020)

D please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  H _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  _  N C  _  //  _  F  //  B  _  _  N  G //  _  _  R  N  _  _  T

No K D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  H _  //  _  M  _  _  R  T  _  N C  _  //  _  F  //  B  _  _  N  G //  _  _  R  N  _  _  T

No K D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

*P ?*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2020)

Classic stage play:

T  H _  //  _  M  P  _  R  T  _  N C  _  //  _  F  //  B  _  _  N  G //  _  _  R  N  _  _  T

No K D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

No one?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2020)

The Importance of Being Ernest

If I'm correct could someone else start a new one?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

Well, you're close, Sassy.  It's spelled Earnest, and is a pun on the word. (Earnest/Ernest)

I thought it was a better known play than it apparently is. It's a farce by Oscar Wilde which I saw many years ago. I think it revolves around a lot of greedy relatives who can come into an inheritance if they can prove they are some guy named Ernest. Something like that, anyway.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Sassy guessed the title, but does not want to start the next one.  Would somebody else like to start one?


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

---// -------// --// ---// -----*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

T--// ---N---// --// T--// -----*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

TH-// -H-N---// --// TH-// -----*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

TH-// -H-N---// --// TH-// -----

No F*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

TH-// -H-NT--// --// TH-// -----

No F S*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

TH-// -H-NT--// --// TH-// -----

No F S W*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

Good grief, this one is hard!  How about L?


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

TH-// -H-NT--// --// TH-// -----

No F S W L*


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

Sorry People I forgot to put the other T in.

*Musical book and movie

TH-// -H-NT--// --// TH-// -----

No F S W L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

*P ?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Musical book and movie

TH-// PH-NT--// -F// TH-// -P---

No  S W L*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes!! You got it Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

Movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Movie of the 70's:

_  R  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R

No N F T


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

D Please


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Kramer vs Kramer?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes! Good guessing, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

*1960's Book and Movie


--// ---- // - // -----------*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

*1960's Book and Movie


T-// ---- // - // -----------*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

To Kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes!! Well done.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

Hit movie of the 30's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

M Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2021)

Hit movie of the 30's:

T  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  M _  _


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

The Thin Man?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

*50's Movie*

*---------//--//----*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

*50's Movie

---------//--//----

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

*50's Movie

--------N//--//----

No R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

*50's Movie

--------N//-F//--F-

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

Imitation of Life?


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Great  Guess Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks, Tish. I remember that movie.

Memoir-type book by a very famous person:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

T Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2021)

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2021)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2021)

_  _  _  _  M  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

G Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2021)

_  _  _  _  M  _  _  G

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2021)

_  _  _  _  M  _  N  G

No T


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2021)

*B please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2021)

B  _  _  _  M  _  N  G

No T R D


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

S Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2021)

B  _  _  _  M  _  N  G

No T R D S


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

L please?


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Becoming -  Michelle Obama?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

*1940's movie based on a book by the same name


----- // ------------*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

*1940's movie based on a book by the same name


----- // ------------

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

*1940's movie based on a book by the same name


----- // -----------S

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

*1940's movie based on a book by the same name


----T // -----T-T---S

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

*1940's movie based on a book by the same name


----T // -----T-T--NS

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

*1940's movie based on a book by the same name


-R--T // -----T-T--NS

No M*


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

Great Expectations?


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

That's it Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

Historic novel:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2021)

Historic novel:

_  _  _  _  _  _

No C


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

T Please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2021)

Historic novel:

_  _  _  _  _  T

No C R


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

H Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2021)

Historic novel:

H  _  _  _  _  T

No C R


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2021)

Historic novel:

H  _  M  _  _  T

No C R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2021)

Historic novel:

H  _  M  _  _  T

No C R L


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Hamnet?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2021)

That's it, Tish!  I just finished the book, it was fascinating. (Hamnet is a variation of the name Hamlet, and was the name of Shakespeare's young son, who died of bubonic plague. A few years later, Shakespeare named his play Hamlet in memory of the son.)


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> That's it, Tish!  I just finished the book, it was fascinating. (Hamnet is a variation of the name Hamlet, and was the name of Shakespeare's young son, who died of bubonic plague. A few years later, Shakespeare named his play Hamlet in memory of the son.)


It's a great book, I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

----- // ----*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

----- // ----

No N*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

----- // ----

No N M*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

----- // ----

No N M C*


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

--R-- // ----

No N M C*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

-TR-- // ----

No N M C*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

STR-- // ----

No N M C*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

STR-- // ----

No N M C P*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

Yikes, can't we get anybody else to play this game?  Anyway, thanks for hanging in, Tish!

How about C?


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

*I know right? ( Hint: Second word is an animal)

1970's Psychological thriller movie

STR-- // ----

No N M C P*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

STR-- // ----

No N M C P Y B*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

STR-- // ----

No N M C P Y B L*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

W ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

STR-W // ----

No N M C P Y B L*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

*1970's Psychological thriller movie

STR-W // D---

No N M C P Y B L*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

Straw Dogs?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes! You got it Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

M Please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2021)

*M ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's:

_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  R  _  N  _  _

No T M


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

Tish said:


> A Clockwork Orange?


That was a great guess Tish. I'll bet you nailed it!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

You got it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*2001 American psychological thriller movie based on a book from 1993.

----- // ---- // - // ------*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*2001 American psychological thriller movie based on a book from 1993.


---N- // ---- // - // ------*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*2001 American psychological thriller movie based on a book from 1993.


---N- // ---- // - // ---D--*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*2001 American psychological thriller movie based on a book from 1993.


---N- // ---- // - // S--D-R*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2021)

P?


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*2001 American psychological thriller movie based on a book from 1993.


---NG // ---- // - // SP-D-R*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*2001 American psychological thriller movie based on a book from 1993.


---NG // C--- // - // SP-D-R*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2021)

Along Came a Spider?


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes!! You got it Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's, surprisingly relevant today.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's, surprisingly relevant today.

_  _  _  //  _  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  N


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's, surprisingly relevant today.

_  _  _  //  _  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  D  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  N


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's, surprisingly relevant today.

_  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  D  _  N  T  _  //  _  _  N


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's, surprisingly relevant today.

_  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  D  _  N  T  _  //  _  _  N


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's, surprisingly relevant today.

_ _ _ // T H _ // _ R _ _ _ D _ N T S // _ _ N


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

Book and movie of the 70's, surprisingly relevant today.

_ L L // T H _ // _ R _ _ _ D _ N T S // _ _ N


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

All The Presidents men?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

*1980's action/adventure movie.


------- // -- // --- // ---- // ---*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

*1980's action/adventure movie.


------- // -- // T-- // ---T // ---*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

*1980's action/adventure movie.


------- // -F // T-- // ---T // ---*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2021)

*M please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

*1980's action/adventure movie.


------- // -F // T-- // ---T // ---

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

*1980's action/adventure movie.


------- // -F // TH- // ---T // ---

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

*1980's action/adventure movie.


------S // -F // TH- // --ST // ---

No M*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2021)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

*1980's action/adventure movie.


------S // -F // TH- // L-ST // ---

No M B*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

Raiders of the Lost Ark?


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2021)

Book and movie of the 60's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

Book and movie of the 60's:

_  _  _  //  P  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

You got it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

*A late 70's war film

- // ---------- // ---*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

So sorry guys I messed up there is no single letter at the beginning.

*A late 70's war film

---------- // ---

No D*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

*A late 70's war film

---------- // ---

No D R*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2021)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Tish?


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

*A late 70's war film

--------S- // N--

No D R*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2021)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

W ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

*A late 70's war film

-P-----PS- // N-W

No D R*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

You got it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Old fairy tale:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

Old fairy tale:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

Old fairy tale:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Jack and the Beanstalk?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

1960's Horror Movie

----- // -- // -----


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

*1960's Horror Movie

----- // -- // ----R*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

*1960's Horror Movie

----- // -- // ----R

No  T N*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

*1960's Horror Movie

---S- // -- // -S--R

No T N*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

House  of Usher?


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, That's it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

Was that based on Poe's short story, Fall of the House of Usher? I imagine it was. I never heard of the movie.

Book and movie about a fan who gets carried away with admiration:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Was that based on Poe's short story, Fall of the House of Usher? I imagine it was. I never heard of the movie.
> 
> Book and movie about a fan who gets carried away with admiration:
> 
> _  _  _  _  _  _


Yes, it was inspired by Poe's Fall of the house of Usher. It was the first movie I watched with Vincent Price in it.


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

Book and movie about a fan who gets carried away with admiration:

_  _  _  _  _  _

No T B


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Misery?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

Correct!  Just watched it again last night.  Kathy Bates is still wonderful in it.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Correct!  Just watched it again last night.  Kathy Bates is still wonderful in it.


It's one of my favorite rolls of her. She is an unbelievable character actress.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

*A 1970's American post-apocalyptic action film

--- // ----- // ---*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

*A 1970's American post-apocalyptic action film

--- // ----- // ---

No R*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

*A 1970's American post-apocalyptic action film

T-- // ----- // --N

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 3, 2021)

The Omega Man starring Charlton Heston


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 3, 2021)

Musical from later than the year 2000

- - - - - // - - - // - - - - // - - // - - // - - - - -


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 3, 2021)

Musical from later than the year 2000

- - - - - // - - - // - - R - // - - // - - // - - - - N

No T


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Mamma Mia Here We Go Again?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

Yep Tish that's it. There should really be a ! after Mia but didn't know how to include it


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

*1990's Movie based on a 1954 book

---- // -- //--- // -----*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

*1990's Movie based on a 1954 book

---- // -- //--- // -----

No N*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

*1990's Movie based on a 1954 book

---- // -- //T-- // -----

No N*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

*1990's Movie based on a 1954 book

---- // -F //TH- // F----

No N*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 5, 2021)

Lord of the Flies by William Golding


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Correct!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2021)

Glowworm, your turn.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

Psychiatric drama from 1970's

- - - // - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - - -


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

T please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

Psychiatric drama from 1970's

- - - // - - - - // - - - - // T - - // - - - - - - - // - - - T


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

R please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

Psychiatric/psychological drama from 1970's

- - - // - - - - // - - - R // T - - // - - - - - - - // - - - T

Changed the clue slightly


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

You got it Sunny. Your turn. By the way, if a title includes an apostrophe, exclamation mark or something like that do we just leave them out?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

I usually leave them out. For one thing, including them often makes the answer too easy to guess.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

Old folk song, often heard at this time of year:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

S please


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2021)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

Old folk song, often heard at this time of year:

_  _  _  _  y  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S B


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

Old folk song, often heard at this time of year:

M  _  _  _  y  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No S B


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Old folk song, often heard at this time of year:

M  _  _  _  Y  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No S B R


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

Molly Malone - crying cockles and mussels alive alive-o


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

'Tis correct, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

Classic detective novel

- - - // - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

The Hound of the Baskervilles?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

You're too good Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Nah, I just get lucky occasionally.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

A popular (in its day) opera:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

Le Nozze di Figaro - The Marriage of Figaro by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!  See, you're just as good!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 10, 2021)

Just happen to like opera


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 10, 2021)

Song from 1940's Broadway musical and 1950's movie composed by famous duo 

- - // - - - - - // - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - - - // - - - - // - - // - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 10, 2021)

Song from 1940's Broadway musical and 1950's movie composed by famous duo

- - // - - - - - // - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - - - // - - - - // - - // - - - -

So many letters and believe it or not no L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

Sheesh. So, the last three words aren't fall in love.....

How about N?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 10, 2021)

Song from 1940's Broadway musical and 1950's movie composed by famous duo

- - // - - N N - // - - - - // - - - - // - - N // - - - - - // - - - - // - - // - - - -

So many letters and believe it or not no L


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair?​


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

I bet that's right!  Good for you, Tish!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 10, 2021)

Yes Tish that’s it. Nitpicking, it should be ”outa my hair”


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

*1970's Musical

------- // -- // --- // ---- *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

*1970's Musical

F------ // -- // T-- // ---F*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Fiddler on the Roof?


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Old novel, pretty well-known:

_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur’s Court - Mark Twain?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2021)

Yikes, this is getting scary!  

Correct, of course, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

1970's British T.V. Mini-Series

- // --------


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

S please


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

1970's British T.V. Mini-Series

- // -------S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

*1970's British T.V. Mini-Series

- // -------S

No R*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 13, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

*1970's British T.V. Mini-Series

- // -L-----S

No R T H*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

*1970's British T.V. Mini-Series

- // -L-----S


No R T H M

2 Consonants left*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Two?!

P please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

I, Claudius?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes, of course. After no P I was going to start from B and work through the alphabet


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

Let's assume that I Claudius was right.

TV series, adventure-fantasy type

_  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Fate?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

Sorry, Tish, it's not Fate.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

In that case, I will have a T please.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2021)

TV series, adventure-fantasy type

_  _  _  T


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't know where I am so I guess I'm

Lost


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2021)

You once were lost but now you're found.... 

That's it, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 16, 2021)

Adventure movie

- - - - - - - // - - - - -  //- - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 16, 2021)

Adventure movie

- N - - - N - // - - N - -  //- N - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

B please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 16, 2021)

Adventure movie

- N - - - N - // - - N - -  //- N - // T - - // - - - - - - - // - - // T - - // - - - - T - - // - - - - -

No B


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Indiana Jones and the kingdom of the crystal skull?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 17, 2021)

That's it Tish, your turn


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2021)

Yikes, I never even heard of that one!


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

*A Gothic and philosophical novel Published in the 1890s and a Film


--- // ------- // -- // ------ // ----*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 18, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

The Picture of Dorian Gray?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 18, 2021)

I was thinking of that but I had portrait and not picture and it didn't fit


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

You get Honorable Mention anyway, Glowworm!   

(Assuming we're both right.)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Tish?


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Blockbuster old musical:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair in the

South Pacific


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Right, of course, Glowworm.  (Next time I'm gonna be more obscure.)


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 20, 2021)

Novel by a 19th century author. Now considered to be one of the first feminist novels

- - - // - - - - - - // - - // - - - - - - - - // - - - -


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 20, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Right, of course, Glowworm.  (Next time I'm gonna be more obscure.)


I had the song as a question a little while ago


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 20, 2021)

Novel by a 19th century author. Now considered to be one of the first feminist novels

T - - // T - - - - T // - - // - - - - - - - - // - - - -


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 21, 2021)

Novel by a 19th century author. Now considered to be one of the first feminist novels

T - - // T - N - N T // - - // - - - - - - - - // - - - -

No M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 21, 2021)

Novel by a 19th century author. Now considered to be one of the first feminist novels

T - - // T - N - N T // - - // - - L - - - L L // - - L L

No M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 21, 2021)

Novel by a 19th century author. Now considered to be one of the first feminist novels

T H - // T - N - N T // - F // - - L - F - L L // H - L L

No M R


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

The Tenant of Wildfell Hall - Anne Brontë


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 22, 2021)

That's it Tish, well done. Your turn


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

*1930's Drama movie

--- // --- // --- // ------ // ---*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 23, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*1930's Drama movie

TH- // --- // -H- // ------ // ---*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*1930's Drama movie

TH- // M-- // -H- // ------ // ---*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 24, 2021)

L please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 24, 2021)

B C D F G H J K N P Q R S T V W X Y Z please    Because I haven't got a clue.

No seriously just L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2021)

*W please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

*1930's Drama movie

TH- // M-N // WH- // -L---- // ---*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 24, 2021)

The Man Who Played God?


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes, you got it, Glowworm!

Your turn.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

Fairly recent adventure film, part of a series

- - - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - - - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - - // - - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

Fairly recent adventure film, part of a series

- - - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - - - - - N // - - - - // - - N // - - - - // N - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

Fairly recent adventure film, part of a series

- - - - - - - // - - // - - - // C - - - - - - - N // - - - - // - - N // - - - - // N - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

Fairly recent adventure film, part of a series

- - - - -T - - // - - // T - - // C - - - - - - - N // - - - - // - - N // T - - - // N - // T - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

Fairly recent adventure film, part of a series

OMG I'm sorry! I had one letter too many in the first word.

- - - -T - S // - - // T - - // C - - - - - - - N // - - - - // - - N // T - - - // N - // T - - - S


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2021)

*No problem Glowworm, we've all been there!

Let's try "H" please.*


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 25, 2021)

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

H Please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 26, 2021)

Fairly recent adventure film, part of a series

- - R -T - S // - - // T H - // C - R - - - - - N // - - - - // M - N // T - - - // N - // T - - - S

fmdog you're only allowed to ask for consonants


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

D please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 26, 2021)

Fairly recent adventure film, part of a series

- - R -T - S // - - // T H - // C - R - - - - - N // D - - D // M - N // T - - - // N - // T - - - S

fmdog you're only allowed to ask for consonants


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Pirates of The Caribbean Dead men Tell no tales?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 27, 2021)

You got it Tish, over to you.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

*1980's film based on 1950's Book

--- // ------------*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 28, 2021)

S please

Tish could you put a space between each letter please? It's hard to count the number of letters on the iPhone. Thanks.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

(Will do  )

*1980's film based on 1950's Book

- - - // - - - - - - - - - - - S*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks Tish

Think I’ll start at the front and work my way through so

B please


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

*1980's film based on 1950's Book

T - - // - - T - - - - - - - - S*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

*1980's film based on 1950's Book

T - - // - - T - - - - - B - - S


No R*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

*1980's film based on 1950's Book

T H- // - - T - - - - - B - - S


No R*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, carrying on through the alphabet after B comes

C please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

*1980's film based on 1950's Book

T H- // - - T - - CH - B L- S


No R*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2021)

The Untouchables?


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2021)

Classic thriller:

_  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 2, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Classic thriller:

_  _  _  _


No R C H


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 3, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

S Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Classic thriller:

_  _  _  S


No R C H M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 4, 2021)

T please


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Jaws?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Classic early 1600's Book 

- - - // - - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

S please


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

*Classic early 1600's Book

- - N // - - - - - T -

No S*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Just thought of a possibility.  Don Quixote?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Just thought of a possibility.  Don Quixote?


I think you are correct, Sunny.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2021)

*Think you got it Sunny!*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Big hit on Broadway in its day:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 6, 2021)

Oklahoma?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry, Glowworm.  Good guess, though.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 6, 2021)

Carousel?


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Right this time, Glowworm. It's Carousel. Good guessing!


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 7, 2021)

Book and classic war movie

- - - // - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 7, 2021)

Book and classic war movie

- - - // - - - - - // - N // - - - // - - - - - - N // - - - N -


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

T please


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 7, 2021)

Book and classic war movie

- - - // - - - - T // - N // T - - // - - - T - - N // - - - N T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 7, 2021)

Book and classic war movie

- - - // - - - - T // - N // T - - // - - - T - R N // - R - N T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 7, 2021)

That’s it Sunny. Well done


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2021)

TV series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //   _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 8, 2021)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2021)

TV series:

_  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  //  T _  _  //  N  _  _  //   _  _  _  _  _

No M


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

W Please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

TV series:

_  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  //  T _  _  //  N  _  W  //   _  _  _  _  _

No M F


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Orange is the new black?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 10, 2021)

Tish said:


> Orange is the new black?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

You got it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

*A book title that also launched a movie and T.V. Series of the same name.

- - - // - - - - - - - - - -' - // - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

Funny Girl?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

That's it!


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

Major fantasy novel and film

- - - - - // - - - - - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - - - - // - - // - - - - - - -


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

N Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

Major fantasy novel and film

- - - - - // - - T T - - // - N - // T - - // - - - - - N - - // - - // - - - - - - N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 12, 2021)

Major fantasy novel and film

- - - - - // - - T T - - // - N - // T - - // - - - - - N - - // - - // - - - - - - N

No L


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 12, 2021)

That's it Sunny. I think long titles are possibly easier to work out than one word titles


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

OK, here's a short one. This was a popular movie about animals.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 12, 2021)

Bat Woman


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 12, 2021)

But I'll have an M please


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 12, 2021)

Changed my mind


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

B Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

OK, here's a short one. This was a popular movie about animals.

_  _  _  //  B  _  _  _  _

No M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

This was a popular movie about animals.

_  _  _  //  B  _  R  _  _

No M


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 13, 2021)

The Birds?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

*You got it, Glowworm!*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 13, 2021)

1960’s thriller movie

- - - - - -


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Psycho?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 13, 2021)

No, not Psycho

So no P, S, Y, C, H


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

M please


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

1960’s thriller movie

M - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

R  ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

1960’s thriller movie

M - R - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

1960’s thriller movie

M - R N - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

Marnie


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes Sunny that's it


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

Early TV series from the "old days":

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 15, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

Early TV series from the "old days":

T  _  _  _  _  G _  T  //  _  _  _  _

No M


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Tonight show?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 15, 2021)

I´d thought of something with tonight as well but the first word has eight letters unless @Sunny has miscounted


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Sorry, it's not the Tonight Show.  Guess again.


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Early TV series from the "old days":

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Twilight Zone?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Right again, Tish.  You're good at this!


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Right again, Tish.  You're good at this!


I try


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

*1990's American detective psychological thriller movie and book by the same name.

- - - // - - - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

*1990's American detective psychological thriller movie and book by the same name.

T-H- // - - - - - - - // - - // T H - // - - - - -*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

*1990's American detective psychological thriller movie and book by the same name.

T-H- // S - - - - - - // - - // T H - // - - - - S

No R*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

Tish, shouldn't there be three letters in the first word? 

L please.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Tish, shouldn't there be three letters in the first word?
> 
> L please.


You are right, sorry everyone.


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

*TH- // S - L - N - - // - - // T H - // L - - - S

No R*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Classic novel and movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*T please


What ever happened to Pinky? Hope she is alright.*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Classic novel and movie:

_  _  T  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Classic novel and movie:

_  _  T  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*Little Women*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

That's it, Citygirl!


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*An old T V Show

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 20, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*An old T V Show

_ _ T T_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//_ _//T _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _*

N: M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

N Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

If the L is OK, I'll guess Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Old sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 21, 2021)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Old sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 21, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Old sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _

No T S


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 21, 2021)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Old sitcom:

_  _  R  N _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  R

No T S


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Barney Miller?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

*1900's Opera 

- - - - - - // - - - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

It looks like it could be Madame Butterfly.

But I'm not sure what you meant by 1900's.  Did you mean it was written around 1900, or som e time in the 20th century?

Anyway, that's my first guess.


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Old "road trip" story:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

T, please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Old "road trip" story:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

Old "road trip" story:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  S  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

Old "road trip" story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  S  S  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 25, 2021)

The Dresser?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

Sorry, Glowworm, that's not it.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 25, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sorry, Glowworm, that's not it.


Very wild guess, all I could come up with


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Old "road trip" story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  S  S  _  _

No C

Good guess anyway, Glowworm.  Here's a hint:  When I say old, I mean very old.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Old "road trip" story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  S  S  _  _

No C R


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

Homer’s The Odyssey


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!  (I did say "Old!")


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> You got it, Glowworm!  (I did say "Old!")


Not just old, ancient   And as far as I can remember most of the "road" trip was by sea


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

Movie made after 2000 based on a novel written after 2000

- - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - - // - - - //

- - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

Movie made after 2000 based on a novel written after 2000

T - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - T // T - - // - - - - - - // - - - //

- - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

Movie made after 2000 based on a novel written after 2000

T H - // H - - - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - - // - H - // - - - - - - - // - - T // T H - // - - - - - - // - - - //

- - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

Movie made after 2000 based on a novel written after 2000

T H - // H - - D - - D // - - - - // - - D // - - - // - H - // - - - - - - D // - - T // T H - // - - - D - - // - - D // D - - - - - - - - - D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

Movie made after 2000 based on a novel written after 2000

T H - // H - N - - - - // - - - - // - - - // - - N // - H - // - - - - - - - // - - T // T H - // - - N - - - // - N - // - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

D  ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

The hundred year-old man who climbed out of the window and disappeared?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

You got it Tish. Sometimes the English title is "out of the window" and sometimes "out the window"


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

I absolutely love Jonas Jonasson, he has a very similar writing style to Eric Roth who wrote Forrest Gump.
I haven't read the sequel yet "The Accidental Further Adventures of the Hundred-Year-Old Man" But can't wait to do so.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

*Mid 1960's Book and movie by the same name

- - - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

*Mid 1960's Book and movie by the same name

- - - - - - // - - // T - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Valley of the Dolls?


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Revenge movie:


_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 29, 2021)

M please


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

Wow, Tish, that's it!


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 30, 2021)

Wow, this is one film that passed me by totally unnoticed


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

Weird name, good picture.


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

*1990's Crime/Comedy movie

- - - -, // - - - - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

*1990's Crime/Comedy movie

- - - -, // - T - - - // - - - // T - - // - - - - - - - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Glowworm (May 1, 2021)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

*1990's Crime/Comedy movie

- - - -, // ST - - - // - - - // T - - // S - - - - - - // - RR - - - S

No H*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

*1990's Crime/Comedy movie

- - - -, // ST - - - // - N- // T - - // S - - - - N- // - RR - - - S

No H*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

*1990's Crime/Comedy movie

L- - -, // ST - - - // - N- // T - - // S - - - - N- // - - RR - - LS

No H*


----------



## Glowworm (May 2, 2021)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (May 3, 2021)

Classic Western movie

- - - // - - - - // - // - - - - - - // - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Glowworm (May 3, 2021)

No T


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2021)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Y, please


----------



## Glowworm (May 3, 2021)

Classic Western movie

- - - // W - - - // - // Y - - - - W // - - - - - N


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

She Wore a Yellow Ribbon?


----------



## Glowworm (May 4, 2021)

That’s it Tish


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

*Thriller Mystery Movie

- - - - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Glowworm (May 4, 2021)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

*Thriller Mystery Movie

S - - TT - R // - S - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

*Thriller Mystery Movie

S H - TT - R // - S - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

*Thriller Mystery Movie

S H - TT - R // - S L- - -*


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

The two missing letters in the first word are obviously vowels but I can't think of a movie title with the word Shitter in it


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

It's either shutter or shatter, but I haven't got a clue about the last word, so I give up.


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

Sunny said:


> It's either shutter or shatter, but I haven't got a clue about the last word, so I give up.


Agree on Shutter or Shatter. The second word can hardly begin with a consonant so that leaves A E I O U

So: ASL, ESL, ISL, OSL, USL


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

Shutter Island?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

Good work, Glowworm!  (I never heard of this movie.)


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Good work, Glowworm!  (I never heard of this movie.)


It's creepy.


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

A very old movie

- - - - - - - - - // - - - - // - -


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

Come on folks, there's only about four or five of us playing this game. Try and guess the title. Ask for a letter - consonants only and see if you can work out the title. If you get the correct answer then you get to post the next question


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

A very old movie

S - - - - - - - - // - - - - // - -


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Glowworm (May 8, 2021)

A very old movie

S T - - M - - - T // - - - - // - -

No D


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Steamboat Bill Jr?


----------



## Glowworm (May 8, 2021)

Tish you're too good  I thought it would be difficult.

Next time it's my turn the title will be in Swedish 

Correct of course.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

*Old movie # means a number

- - - // # # // - - - - - *


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

*Old movie # means a number

T - - // # # // - T - - -*


----------



## Glowworm (May 9, 2021)

The 39 Steps


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (May 9, 2021)

Very old collection of stories

 - - - // - - - - - - - - - - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

The Canterbury Tales?


----------



## Glowworm (May 9, 2021)

You got it Sunny


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

Popular movie a while back:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

S please


----------



## maybenot (May 10, 2021)

R


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Popular movie a while back:

_  R  _  S  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Popular movie a while back:

_  R  _  S  _

No G


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Popular movie a while back:

C  R  _  S  _

No G


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Crash?


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

Right, Tish!


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

*Recent Historical movie. (#=Number)

- - - - - - // # #*


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2021)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

*Recent Historical movie. (#=Number)

- - - LL - // # #

No N*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

*Recent Historical movie. (#=Number)

- - - LL - // # #

No N T*


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

*Recent Historical movie. (#=Number)

- - - LL - // # #

1 consonant left

No N T S*


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

*Recent Historical movie. (#=Number)

- - - LL - // # #

1 consonant left

No N T S R D*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

I'm stumped by this one, so I give up.


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

*It's Apollo 11.*

Citygirl do you want to start the next one?​


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

OK, I'll start one.  This is an old novel about a family in a small village in Britain. It eventually became a movie.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

H Please


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

OK, I'll start one.  This is an old novel about a family in a small village in Britain. It eventually became a movie.

H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

OK, I'll start one.  This is an old novel about a family in a small village in Britain. It eventually became a movie.

H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

W please


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

OK, I'll start one.  This is an old novel about a family in a small village in Britain. It eventually became a movie.

H  _  W  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

How green was my valley?


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Correct, Tish!


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

*An early 1900's book

- - - - // - - // - - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

*An early 1900's book

- - - - // - - // - - - - - // - - B - - -

No  T*


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

*An early 1900's book

- - - - // - - // - R- - - // - - B - - -

No T*


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

*An early 1900's book

- - - - // - - // - R- - - // - - B - -S

No T*


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

*An early 1900's book

- - - - // - F// - R- - - // - - B - -S

No T*


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

*An early 1900's book

- - - - // - F// - R- - - // - - B L-S

No T*


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

*An early 1900's book

- - - - // - F// GR- - - // G- B L-S

No T*


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Popular movie of the 80's, whose stars have recently reappeared on a TV series:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2021)

*T*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

F Please


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Popular movie of the 80's, whose stars have recently reappeared on a TV series:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Popular movie of the 80's, whose stars have recently reappeared on a TV series:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No M


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

Popular movie of the 80's, whose stars have recently reappeared on a TV series:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No M N


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Popular movie of the 80's, whose stars have recently reappeared on a TV series:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No M N B


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

The War of the Roses?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

That's it, Tish!  The TV series is The Kominsky Method, and the final season stars Michael Douglas, Kathleen Turner, and there are others in the cast (Danny Da Vito in the first season) who were in the movie. It must have felt like a War of the Roses reunion!


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Never heard of that T.V. Series, might have to look into it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


- - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - // - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

It's on Netflix, Tish.  Give it a try. I loved it.

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh cool, I will check it out..


*1970's Action Film


- - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - // - -

No N*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T - - // - - - // - - - // - - - - - // - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - - // - H - // - - - - - // - -

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 8, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - - // - H - // - - - - - // M-

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 9, 2021)

W ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - - // WH - // - - - - - // M-

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - - // WH - // - - - - D// M-

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - Y// WH - // - - - - D// M-

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - Y// WH - // - - - - D// M-

No R B*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - Y// WH - // L- - - D// M-

No R B*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - Y// WH - // L- - - D// M-

No R B G*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

V ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

*1970's Action Film


T H - // - - Y// WH - // L- V- D// M-

No R B G*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2021)

Here's a guess:  The Spy Who Loved Me?


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

Mid-20th century novel and film noir:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Mid-20th century novel and film noir:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

H?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Mid-20th century novel and film noir:

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No W


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

The Maltese Falcon?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

That's it!


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book 

- - - // - - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T - - // - - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T H - // - - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T H - // - - - - - // - - - - - -

No D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T H - // - - - - - // - - - - - -

No D G*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T H - // - - L- - // - - - - L-

No D G*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T H - // - - L- - // P- - PL-

No D G*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T H - // - - L- - // P- - PL-

No D G S*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

*1980's Movie based on a book

T H - // C- L- - // P- - PL-

No D G S*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

_The Color Purple ?_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

That's gotta be it, Owlivia!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Color me pleased if it is.


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

You got it, Owlivia!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

This is a movie from early this century.

__ __ __ __ __  //  __  __  __  //  __  __  __  __  __  __  //  __  __  __


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

H?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a movie from early this century.

__ __ __ __ __ // T  H   __ // T __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

S?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a movie from early this century.  This is a movie loosely based on a memoir.

__ __ __ __ __ // T H __ // T __  S  __ __ __ // S __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a movie from early this century. This is a movie loosely based on a memoir.

__ N __ __ __ // T H __ // T __ S __ __ N // S __ N


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

B please


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a movie from early this century. This is a movie loosely based on a memoir.

__ N __ __ __ // T H __ // T __ S __ __ N // S __ N

Sorry, no B.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2021)

Is it Under The Tuscan Sun ?

If it is could someone else please start a new one ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

I bet it is that one.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

This is a movie from early this century. This is a movie loosely based on a memoir.

UNDER THE TUSCAN SUN

Sassycakes got it!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

Tish or Sassycakes or someone else do you want to start the new one?


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

*A 90's Drama movie with  a twist

- - - // - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2021)

H?


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

*A 90's Drama movie with a twist

- H - // - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 29, 2021)

First word "The"?  

It looked like The Sixth Sense, but last word short one space.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2021)

P?


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> First word "The"?
> 
> It looked like The Sixth Sense, but last word short one space


The first word is The but Not the sixth sense.

*A 90's Drama movie with a twist

T H - // - - - - - // - - - -

No P*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 30, 2021)

The Green Mile ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)

G?


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

You got it, @Owlivia !


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.*_

The __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

N?


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.*_

The __ __ __ __ N __ //__ F // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.*_

The __ __ __ __ N __ //__ F // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


None of these:  S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.*_

The __ __ __ __ N __ //__ F // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


None of these: S, R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2021)

G?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.*_

The __ __ __ __ N G //__ F // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


None of these: S, R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.*_

The __ __ __ __ N G //__ F // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


None of these: B, R, S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.  
There was a TV version in the 1990s and a cinema remake in the 2000s.*_

The __ __ __ __ N G //__ F // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


None of these: B, R, S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

C please


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.
There was a TV version in the 1990s and a cinema remake in the 2000s.*_

The T __ __ __ N G //__ F // __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __


None of these: B, C, R, S


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

The Taking of Pelham 123?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Yes, Tish!!








_*This is a 1970s American thriller movie and also a book.
There was a TV version in the 1990s and a cinema remake in the 2000s.*_

THE TAKING  OF PELHAM 123

google links for these movies


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Great movie!


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

*Early 1900's book

- - - // - - - - // - - // - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

The Call of the Wild?


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

You got it, @Owlivia!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 5, 2021)

*This is a comedy which is a play and a movie.

__  / __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __  / __ __ __ __ __ ' __  / __ __ __ __ __*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

B?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

A Midsummer Night's Dream?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

Sunny, that's it!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> B?


Sorry, not a B.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Horror story:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

Is there an S?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2021)

*T ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Horror story:

T  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Horror story:

T  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

G Please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Horror story:

T  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _

No G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2021)

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Horror story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  H

No G


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Horror story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  //  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  H

No G


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Horror story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  //  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  H

No G B


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

N please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

C?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Horror story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  //  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  H

No G B N C


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

W Please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Horror story:

T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  //  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  H

No G B N C W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Guess:  The Masque of the Red Death?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

That's it, Owlivia!  I thought that one would be easy, maybe not. One of Edgar Allan Poe's most famous horror stories.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

The spelling of masque threw me off.  The other words came to me, but that masque ...   I've read some of his stories, but it was so long ago!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

*This is a comedy film:*

__ __ __ __ __  //  __  __  __  __  __  __  __  __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

M please


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

None of these:  M, N

*This is a comedy film:*

__ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 14, 2021)

None of these: M, N

*This is a comedy film:*

__ __ __ S __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

T please


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 14, 2021)

None of these: M, N

*This is a comedy film:*

H __ __ S __ // __ __ __ T __ __ __ S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

R  ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

Horse Feathers?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2021)

*Horse Feathers 



*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

Owlivia, that scene is stlll hilarious!  I assume that was the right answer?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

Very funny comedy of the early 2000's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

Very funny comedy of the early 2000's:

_  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Very funny comedy of the early 2000's:

_  _  S  _  //  _  N  //  S  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Very funny comedy of the early 2000's:

_  _  S  _  //  _  N  //  S  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Very funny comedy of the early 2000's:

B  _  S  _  //  _  N  //  S  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Best in Show?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

That's it, Tish!  One of the funniest movies I've ever seen!


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

*A Romantic 2000's comedy

- - - - - - - - - - - // - - // - // - - - - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

*A Romantic 2000's comedy

- - - - - - - - - - - // - - // - // - - - - - - - - - -

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

*A Romantic 2000's comedy

- - N- - - - - - N- // - - // - // - - - - - - - - - -

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

*A Romantic 2000's comedy

- - N- - - - - - N- // - - // - // - - - - - - - - - -

No R G*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

*A Romantic 2000's comedy

- - N- - SS- - NS // - - // - // S- - - - - - - - -

No R G*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Confessions of a Shopaholic?


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes! That's it!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

_  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No B


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No B F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 30, 2021)

W ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No B F W


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

F was guessed already, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

^ Sorry my bad.
S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No B F W S


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No B F W S G


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No B F W S G L


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No B F W S G L M


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  //  C  _  _  _

No B F W S G L M


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  //  C  _  _  _

No B F W S G L M R


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

An intellectual sort of mystery:

T  H  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  //  C  _  _  _

No B F W S G L M R


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

The Da Vinci Code?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

At last!  That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- - - // - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

Our Miss Brooks?


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry No.
Hint, This t.v. show tells stories, some are real some are not.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- - - // S - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- - - // S T - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- - - // S T - - // - - - - - -

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- N- // S T - - // - - - - N-

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- N- // S T - - // - - Y- N-

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- N- // S T - - // - - Y- N-

No R G

Hint: very much like the twilight zonne*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

*Black and white t.v.show in the late '50s

- N- // S T - P// - - Y- ND

No R G*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

I never heard of this, but it looks like One Step Beyond.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

That it, Sunny!
It's a great t.v and you can find it on Youtube for free.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

Rollicking comedy of about the early 17th century:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2021)

Rollicking comedy of about the early 17th century:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2021)

Rollicking comedy of about the early 17th century:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

B, please

@joybelle, Please, please pretty please join this game


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2021)

Rollicking comedy of about the early 17th century:

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2021)

Rollicking comedy of about the early 17th century:

T _ _ // _ _ R R _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ _ _ _ R

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2021)

Rollicking comedy of about the early 17th century:

T _ _ // _ _ R R _ // _ _ _ _ S // _ F // _ _ _ _ S _ R

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

The Merry Wives of Windsor?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2021)

At last!  I didn't think anybody was ever going to get it.  That's my favorite Shakespearean play.  Good guessing Tish!


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks, I didn't think I would get it either lol


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

*An Opera

- - - // - - - - - - // - - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2021)

The Barber of Seviille?


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

Back later with the next one.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

Screwball comedy about a dancer, from the 1930's

_  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Top Hat?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2021)

Yikes, you got it, Tish!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

- - - // - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

T - - // - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

T H - // - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

T H - // - - - - // - - - - -

No B*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

T H - // - - - - // - - - SS

No B*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

T H - // - - - - // - - - SS

No B R*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

T H - // - - - - // C- - SS

No B R*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

*1920's comedy movie

T H - // - - L- // C- - SS

No B R*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

H is out.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2021)

D ?

(That last word has got me completely stumped!)


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Sorry forgot to add the L to that last word.

*1920's comedy movie

T H - // - DL- // CL - SS

No B R*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2021)

The Idle Class


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2021)

Hit song of the 70's:

_  _ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

N, please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2021)

Hit song of the 70's:

_  _ N  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

Hit song of the 70's:

_  _ N  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  N  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

L, please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2021)

Hit song of the 70's:

_  _ N  _  L  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  N  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2021)

Hit song of the 70's:

_  _ N  _  L  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  N  _

No S


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Hit song of the 70's:

_  _ N  _  L  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  N  _

No S Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Hit song of the 70's:

_  _ N  D  L  _  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  N  D

No S Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Candle in the wind - Elton John?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2021)

You got it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

*A 1990's movie based on someone's life


- - - - - - - - - '- // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

*A 1990's movie based on someone's life


S - - - - - - - - 'S // - - S -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

*A 1990's movie based on someone's life


S - - - N - - - - 'S // - - S -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

*A 1990's movie based on someone's life


S - - - N D - - - 'S // - - S -*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

Schindler's List


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

Old comic strip:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

You got, Sunny!


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

Old comic strip:

B  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Blondie?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

Correct!  Too easy?


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Correct!  Too easy?


Yep it was .


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

*A comedy Western in the 2000s

- - - - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

*A comedy Western in the 2000s

- - - N - - - - // N - - N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

*A comedy Western in the 2000s

- - - N G - - - // N - - N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

*A comedy Western in the 2000s

- - - N G - - - // N - - N

No R*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

*A comedy Western in the 2000s

- - - N G - - - // N - - N

No R T*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2021)

I give up on this one.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Shanghai Noon, Your turn


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

I think maybe we should give these "guess" games a rest, Tish.  You and I seem to be the only people playing them.  Maybe bring them back again after a while?


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Yep, I agree!


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

*Let's give this game a trial again and see what happens:

An old TV show,

- - - - - -     - - - -      - -        - - - - -*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

*Let's give this game a trial again and see what happens:

An old TV show,

- - - T - -      - - - -       - -         - - - - -*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

__ __ __ T __ __  /    __ __ __ __ /   __ R  /   __ __ __ __ __


Y,  T  R

N,


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Sorry, this is not copying right for me. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I've played this game before & had no problem but was on a different computer. This game has 4 words but when I copy it they all run together.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

P


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

Do what you did for message 6340.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

__ __ __ T __ __ / __ __ __ __ / __ R / __ __ __ __ __


Y, T R

N, S,P


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

__ __ __ T __ __  /    __ __ __ __ /   __ R  /   __ __ __ __ __
 Copies & pastes okay in my computer.


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2022)

__ __ __ T __ __ / __ __ __ __ / O R / __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

*Thanks @dedodun, guess I will have to. Looks fine on yours.*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

I thought you weren't supposed to guess vowels.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2022)

__ __ __ T __ __ / __ __ __ __ / OR / __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

__ __ N T __ __ / __ __ __ __ /__ R/ __ __ __ __ __


Y, T,R,N

N, S,P

Sorry Sassy, we don't use vowels


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

Wanted Dead or Alive


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

You Got It Debodun! Your turn.


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2022)

A novel made into a movie

__ __ __ /__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ /__ __ __ /__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks for reviving this one, Holly. I love this game.

I'll start with T


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2022)

A novel made into a movie

T __ __ /__ __ __ T __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ / T __ __ /T __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ __ T __


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2022)

*H*


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2022)

A novel made into a movie

T H __ /__ __ __ T __ __ H __ __ __ /__ __ / T H __ /T __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ __ T __


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2022)

*F*


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2022)

A novel made into a movie

T H __ /__ __ __ T __ __ H __ __ __ /__ F / T H __ /T __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ __ T __

Y - T, H, F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2022)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2022)

A novel made into a movie

T H __ /__ __ __ T __ R H __ __ __ /__ F / T H __ /T R __ __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ __ T __

Y - T, H, F, R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2022)

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2022)

B


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2022)

A novel made into a movie

T H __ /__ __ __ T __ R H __ __ __ /__ F / T H __ /T R __ __ __ __ __ N __ /__ __ N T __

Y - T, H, F, R, N

N - B


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

W, Please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2022)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2022)

A novel made into a movie

T H __ / S __ S T __ R H __ __ __ /__ F / T H __ /T R __ __ __ __ __ N __ /__ __ N T S

Y - T, H, F, R, N, S

N - B, W


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2022)

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2022)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2022)

Famous first line of a classic novel:

_  _ / _  _  _  /  _  _  _  / _  _  _  _  /  _  _  /  _  _  _  _  _ , /  _  _ / _  _  _  /  _  _  _  / _  _  _  _  _  /  _  _  /  _  _  _  _  _  /  .


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2022)

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2022)

Wow ,that was quick, Tish! You got it!


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Famous movie Quote

- - - - / - - /- - - - - / - - -


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2022)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2022)

*F*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2022)

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Famous movie Quote

- - - Y / - T/- - - - - / - - -

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2022)

Play it again, Sam


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Yes, you got it Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2022)

Streaming series about an older English couple and their complicated families

_  _  _  _  /   _  _  _  _  _  /  _  _  /  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2022)

Last Tango in Halifax ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2022)

Bingo, Deb!  You guys are too good at this!


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2022)

A Broadway musical comedy that was made into a movie in the 1960s.

__ /__ __ __ __ __ /__ __ __ __ __ /__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ /__ __ /__ __ __ /__ __ __ /__ __ /__ __ __ /__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2022)

A Broadway musical comedy that was made into a movie in the 1960s.

__ /__ __ N N __ /__ __ __ N __ /__ __ __ __ __ N __ __ /__ N /__ __ __ /__ __ __ /__ __ /__ __ __ /__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2022)

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2022)

Old book, turns up every Halloween

_  _  _ / _  _  _  _  _  _  / _  _ /  _  _  _  _  _  _  / _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2022)

Your turn, Tish.


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

A famous Play

- - - - - / - - / - / - - - - - - - -


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2022)

*T*


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2022)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2022)

Death of a Salesman?


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2022)

Very funny movie of the 50's, about a jazz band and other stuff:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2022)

Some Like it Hot?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2022)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2022)

Too good clues.


A novel that was made into a multi-academy-award wining movie in the 1960s.

__ __ /__ __ __ __/__ /__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2022)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2022)

A novel that was made into a multi-academy-award wining movie in the 1960s.

__ __ /__ __ __ __/__ /__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ R __

Yes - R


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2022)

L  ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2022)

A novel that was made into a multi-academy-award wining movie in the 1960s.

__ __ /__ __ L L/__ /__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ R __

Yes - R, L

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2022)

To Kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2022)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2022)

At least you came up with one that was hard enough not to be guessed instantly!   

Mystery book and movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2022)

Murder on the Orient Express?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2022)

Yup, you done it again, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2022)

Was a 1960s adventure movie, then science fiction TV series.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2022)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2022)

Was a 1960s adventure movie, then science fiction TV series.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //T __ //T __ __ //__ __ T T __ __ //__ __ //T __ __ //__ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2022)

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2022)

Renaissance play about love and magic, which also inspired a famous piece of classical music:

_ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2022)

*S please*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

*A*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2022)

Renaissance play about love and magic, which also inspired a famous piece of classical music:

_ // _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ ' S // _ _ _ _ _

S

(Consonants only, please)


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2022)

A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2022)

Started as a radio show, then a TV series and several theatrical movies.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2022)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2022)

Started as a radio show, then a TV series and several theatrical movies.

T __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2022)

Started as a radio show, then a TV series and several theatrical movies.

T __ __ //L __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

The Lone Ranger


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

Seasonal movie

_  _ ' _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2022)

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2022)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2022)

Horror novel made into a movie in the late 1980s

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2022)

T


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2022)

Horror novel made into a movie in the late 1980s

__ __ T //__ __ __ __ T __ __ __

Yes - T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2022)

Pet Semetary


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2022)

Popular daily TV show

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2022)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2022)

_  _  _  _  _  R  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2022)

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2022)

Popular daily TV show:

_ _ _ _ _ R _ _

Sorry, no N

Also sorry, I left out one dash. It's been added.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2022)

Where's the dash?

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2022)

Sorry, it wasn't missing after all.  The word has 8 letters.

_ _ _ _ _ R _ _

No N, T


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2022)

D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2022)

_ _ _ _ _ R D _

No N, T


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2022)

Jeopardy


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2022)

You got it, Deb! (Although you should have said, "What is Jeopardy?"_


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2022)

Started as a radio show, then was a TV sit-com in the early 1950s.

__ __ __ // __ __ __ __ // __ __ // __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2022)

The Life of Riley?


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2022)

Wow, that's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2022)

Adventure movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2022)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2022)

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2022)

Adventure movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ F // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _

No N


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2022)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2022)

Adventure movie:

R _ _ _ _ R _ // _ F // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ R _

No N


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2022)

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2022)

1950s suspense movie

__ __ __ __ // __ // __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2022)

1950s suspense movie

__ __ __ __ // __ // __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __

No - N


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2022)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2022)

1950s suspense movie

__ __ __ __ // __ // __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __

No - N, S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2022)

1950s suspense movie

__ __ __ __ // __ // __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __

No - N, S, W


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2022)

T

Can we guess 2 letters at a time?


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2022)

1950s suspense movie

__ __ __ __ // __ // __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __

No - N, S, W, T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

Sorry, only one letter at a time.

How about L?


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2022)

1950s suspense movie

__ __ __ L // __ // __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - L
No - N, S, W, T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2022)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2022)

1950s suspense movie

__ __ __ L // M // __ __ __ // M __ __ __ __ __

Yes - L, M
No - N, S, W, T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

Dial M For Murder


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

20th century Broadway show:

_ // _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  // _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2022)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2022)

20th century Broadway show:

_ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2022)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2022)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2022)

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum (didn't we just have that one - #6389?)


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2022)

Very possible. Too lazy to go back and look.


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2022)

A comedy movie from the 1950s remade in the 1990s and again this year.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2022)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2022)

A comedy movie from the 1950s remade in the 1990s and again this year.

F __ T __ __ __ //__ F //T __ __ //__ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2022)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2022)

A comedy movie from the 1950s remade in the 1990s and again this year.

F __ T H __ __ //__ F //T H __ //__ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, F, H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2022)

*Father Of The Bride*


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2022)

That's right, citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2022)

*T.V. Show from the 50s.

__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __*


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2022)

Have Gun, Will Travel?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2022)

*You Got It  Debodun!*


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2022)

A novel and movie about a girl from the south.

__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2022)

Fried Green Tomatoes?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2022)

Charming movie of the 1960's, prominently featuring nuns

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2022)

Lilies of the Field?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2022)

Correct, Deb!  (I still love that movie.)


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2022)

Started as a drawn cartoon, then a 1960s TV show, an animated cartoon and several theatrical movies.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2022)

Nobody guessing anymore?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2022)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2022)

Started as a drawn cartoon, then a 1960s TV show, an animated cartoon and several theatrical movies.

T __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2022)

Started as a drawn cartoon, then a 1960s TV show, an animated cartoon and several theatrical movies.

T __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ S //__ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2022)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2022)

Started as a drawn cartoon, then a 1960s TV show, an animated cartoon and several theatrical movies.

T H __ //__ __ __ __ __ S //__ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, S, H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2022)

R please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2022)

B?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2022)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2022)

Started as a drawn cartoon, then a 1960s TV show, an animated cartoon and several theatrical movies.

T H __ //__ __ __ __ __ S // F __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, S, H, F

No - R, B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2022)

A ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2022)

*No vowels, Ken!

M please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2022)

Someone guess a consonant.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2022)

The Addams Family?


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2022)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2022)

Classic mid-19th century novel

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2022)

Jane Eyre?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2022)

B


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2022)

Don't jump the gun, Ken. If I guessed correctly, it will be my turn. If not, it's still in Sunny's court.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2022)

No, you've got it, Deb. It is Jane Eyre.  I thought that one would be hard, because there are so few consonants!


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2022)

The letter pattern fit, so I took a wild guess.

A classic 19th century American novel that's been dramatized numerous times.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __// __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2022)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2022)

A classic 19th century American novel that's been dramatized numerous times.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ N __ __ __ __ __// __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ N N

Y - N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2022)

The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2022)

Right again, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2022)

Popular costume drama:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2022)

Downton Abbey?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2022)

Indeed, Deborah, as Mr. Carson would say.


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2022)

A song heard around this time of year.

__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2022)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2022)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2022)

A song heard around this time of year.

__ __ __ __ L //__ __ //__ H __ //__ __ L L __

Y - H, L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)

T  ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2022)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2022)

A song heard around this time of year.

__ __ __ __ L //__ __ //T H __ //__ __ L L __

Yes - H, L, T

No - Y


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2022)

Carol of the Bells


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2022)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2022)

Childhood favorite story:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2022)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2022)

Childhood favorite story:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

No R


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2022)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2022)

Childhood favorite story:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

No R


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2022)

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

h


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2022)

Childhood favorite story:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ T _

No R


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2022)

G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2022)

Childhood favorite story:

T H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ N G // _ _ _ _ T _

No R


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2022)

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2022)

Childhood favorite story:

T H _ // S L _ _ _ _ N G // _ _ _ _ T _

No R


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2022)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2022)

Childhood favorite story:

T H _ // S L _ _ P _ N G // _ _ _ _ T _

No R

(Aw, come on, Sassycakes, you know what it is!)


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2022)

The Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2022)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2022)

Another seasonal song

__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2022)

Deck the Halls With Boughs of Holly


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2022)

WOW! Right off the bat.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2022)

Here's a harder seasonal one:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  /  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2022)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2022)

_  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _

Sorry, I left out some important dashes the first time.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2022)

Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2022)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2022)

This holiday song was popular in the early 1950s but seldom heard today. It is very silly, too.

__ // __ __ __ __ //__ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2022)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2022)

I Want a Hippopotamus For Christmas


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2022)

That's correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

Famous mystery book and movie

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2022)

Is there really 7 letters on the 4th word?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

​Famous mystery book and movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

It's been corrected.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2022)

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

Right, of course!  

I wish we could get some other people to play with us. It's fun!


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2022)

Early 1940s comedy-romance movie.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2022)

Early 1940s comedy-romance movie.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2022)

Early 1940s comedy-romance movie.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __

No - T, N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2022)

*Let's try L.*


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2022)

Early 1940s comedy-romance movie.

__ __ S //__ __ __ L //__ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - S, L

No - T, N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2022)

How about H?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2022)

Early 1940s comedy-romance movie.

H __ S //__ __ __ L //__ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - S, L, H

No - T, N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2022)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2022)

*Let's try B!*


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

Early 1940s comedy-romance movie.

H __ S //__ __ R L //__ R __ __ __ __

Yes - S, L, H, R

No - T, N, B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2022)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

Early 1940s comedy-romance movie.

H __ S //G __ R L //__ R __ __ __ __

Yes - S, L, H, R, G

No - T, N, B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2022)

*His Girl Friday*


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

That's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2022)

*An old Crime Mystery

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2022)

*An old Crime Mystery

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _*
N---M
Quote Reply
Report Edit


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2022)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2022)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2022)

*A  Crime Mystery,t.v. show

_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _*
N---M,S,N,

Y---T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*Sorry, I forgot to say what it was!*


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2022)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2022)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*A Crime Mystery,t.v. show

D _ _ D _ _ T _ R //_ _ _ _*
N---M,S,N,

Y---T,R,D,


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2022)

Deadwater Fell


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*You got it "debodun"*


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2022)

19th Century American historical novel made into a theatrical movie in the early 1990s.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2022)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2022)

19th Century American historical novel made into a theatrical movie in the early 1990s.

T __ __ //__ __ __ T //__ __ //T __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

H please


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2022)

19th Century American historical novel made into a theatrical movie in the early 1990s.

T H __ //__ __ __ T //__ __ //T H __ //__ __ H __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

19th Century American historical novel made into a theatrical movie in the early 1990s.

T H __ //__ __ __ T //__ F //T H __ //__ __ H __ __ __ __ __

Yes - T, H, F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2022)

The Last of the Mohicans?


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2022)

Popular TV series:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)

D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2022)

Popular TV series:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No D


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2022)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2022)

Popular TV series:

_ _ _ // L _ T T _ _ // L _ _ _

No D


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2022)

Popular TV series:

_ _ _ // L _ T T _ _ // L _ _ _

No D N


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2022)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

Popular TV series:

_ _ _ // L _ T T _ _ // L _ _ _

No D N R


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2022)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2022)

*X please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2022)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

Popular TV series:

B _ _ // L _ T T _ _ // L _ _ _

No D N R X Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2022)

There not another L in the second word?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2022)

Popular TV series:

B _ _ // L _ T T L _ // L _ _ _

No D N R X Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2022)

Big Little Lies


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes, of course, Deb. Sorry about the L.

I'm watching the second season of that series now. It's great.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2022)

A poignant Christmas themed song

__' __ __ // __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2022)

I'll Be Home For Christmas?


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2022)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2022)

Famous early novel by a famous early author:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2022)

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2022)

Famous early novel by a famous early author:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

H please


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2022)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2022)

Famous early novel by a famous early author:

_ H _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S

No N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2022)

Hint: By "early author" I mean Victorian England.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2022)

The Pickwick Papers


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2022)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2022)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 23, 2022)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __

No - S, G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2022)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __

No - S, G, N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ __ H __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ H __ __

No - S, G, N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*How about C*


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ C H __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ H __ __

No - S, G, N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2022)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ C H __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ H __ __

No - S, G, N, M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2022)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ C H __ __ __ R //__ __ __ H __ R

No - S, G, N, M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2022)

L please


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

American TV situation comedy that ran from the late 1950s to early 60s and featured an Asian character.

__ __ C H __ L __ R //__ __ __ H __ R

No - S, G, N, M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2022)

Bachelor Father?  (Never heard of it, but that's what it looks like)


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

Yes, that's correct, Sunny. It was very popular in its time. John Forsythe has the lead part and Sammee Tong was his housekeeper/butler.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2022)

Very funny play, movie, and sitcom, mostly in the 60's and 70's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2022)

The Odd Couple ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2022)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2022)

A Broadway 1960s romantic comedy play, then an early 1970s TV show.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2022)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2022)

A Broadway 1960s romantic comedy play, then an early 1970s TV show.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __

No - Y


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2022)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2022)

A Broadway 1960s romantic comedy play, then an early 1970s TV show.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ T //__ __ // T __ __ //__ __ __ __

No - Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2022)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2022)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2022)

A Broadway 1960s romantic comedy play, then an early 1970s TV show.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ T //__ __ // T H __ //__ __ __ __

No - Y, S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2022)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2022)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

A Broadway 1960s romantic comedy play, then an early 1970s TV show.

__ __ __ __ F __ __ T //__ N // T H __ //__ __ __ __

No - Y, S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2022)

Barefoot in the Park


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2022)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2022)

Old horror story:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

Murders in the Rue Morgue


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2022)

Ye gads, you are too good at this, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

Perhaps I'm psychic...


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

A play and movie about a New England dysfunctional family.

__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ ' __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2022)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2022)

A play and movie about a New England dysfunctional family.

__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ ' __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ T __ //__ __ __ __ T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2022)

*S  please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2022)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)

A play and movie about a New England dysfunctional family.

__ __ N __ //__ __ __ ' S //__ __ __ __ N __ __ //__ N T __ //N __ __ __ T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2022)

Long Day's Journey Into Night


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2022)

Old favorite children's book

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2022)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2022)

Old favorite children's book

_ _ N N _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No L


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)

M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2022)

Old favorite children's book

_ _ N N _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

No L M


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2022)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2022)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2022)

Old favorite children's book

_ _ N N _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _

No L M


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2022)

What about the P Citygirl guessed?

My next guess is* R*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2022)

Old favorite children's book

_ _ N N _ _ // T _ _ // P _ _ _

No L M R

(Sorry, the P hadn't shown up yet by my last answer.)


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2022)

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2022)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2022)

A play dramatized internationally and in the US in the 1950s that was made into a movie recently

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2022)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

A play dramatized internationally and in the US in the 1950s that was made into a movie recently

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ D __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2022)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

A play dramatized internationally and in the US in the 1950s that was made into a movie recently

__ __ __ __ __ N __ //__ __ __ //__ __ D __ __


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2022)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

A play dramatized internationally and in the US in the 1950s that was made into a movie recently

__ __ __ __ __ N G //__ __ __ //G __ D __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2022)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

A play dramatized internationally and in the US in the 1950s that was made into a movie recently

__ __ __ __ __ N G //F __ __ //G __ D __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2022)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2022)

A play dramatized internationally and in the US in the 1950s that was made into a movie recently

__ __ __ __ __ N G //F __ R //G __ D __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2022)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2022)

Waiting For Godot


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)

Sunny got it again.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2023)

Great comedy movie, of the early 2000's

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)

Best in Show?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2023)

Oh, geez, I give up! You are impossible to stump!


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2023)

Ridiculous early 1970s science fiction movie.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2023)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Ridiculous early 1970s science fiction movie.

T __ __ //T __ __ __ __ //__ __ T __ //T __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2023)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Ridiculous early 1970s science fiction movie.

T __ __ //T __ __ N __ //__ __ T __ //T __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2023)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Ridiculous early 1970s science fiction movie.

T H __ //T H __ N __ //__ __ T H //T __ __ //H __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2023)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Ridiculous early 1970s science fiction movie.

T H __ //T H __ N __ //W __ T H //T W __ //H __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2023)

*The Thing With Two Heads *


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Correct, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2023)

*This is a tv show from the 50's & into the 60's.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

Have Gun Will Travel ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2023)

*You got it, Deb! That wasn't worth trying.*


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2023)

A late 1920s novel, made into movies several times.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2023)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2023)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2023)

A late 1920s novel, made into movies several times.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ T //__ __ //T __ __ //__ __ __ T __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ T

No - Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2023)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2023)

A late 1920s novel, made into movies several times.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ T //__ __ //T H __ //__ __ __ T __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ T

No - Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2023)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2023)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2023)

A late 1920s novel, made into movies several times.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ T //__ __ //T H __ //W __ __ T __ R __ //__ R __ __ T

No - Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2023)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2023)

*All Quiet On The Western Front*


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2023)

Citygirl is correct.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2023)

*Movie from the 70's
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ '_ //_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2023)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2023)

Monty Python's Life of Brian ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2023)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2023)

Another ridiculous movie released about 10 years ago based on a historical figure.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __: //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2023)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2023)

Another ridiculous movie released about 10 years ago based on a historical figure.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ N __ __ __N: //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ N __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2023)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2023)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Thursday at 9:43 AM)

Another ridiculous movie released about 10 years ago based on a historical figure.

__ __ R __ __ __ __ //L __ N __ __ L N: //__ __ __ __ __ R __ //__ __ N __ __ R


----------



## Citygirl (Thursday at 12:49 PM)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Thursday at 1:01 PM)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## Sunny (Thursday at 1:02 PM)

Movie that gave us a very famous Christmas song:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Thursday at 1:09 PM)

Holiday Inn


----------



## debodun (Thursday at 1:12 PM)

An American novel set in California during the Depression.

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Thursday at 1:15 PM)

N?


----------



## debodun (Thursday at 1:16 PM)

An American novel set in California during the Depression.

__ __ N N __ __ __ //__ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Thursday at 5:54 PM)

*Y please*


----------



## Citygirl (Thursday at 6:26 PM)

*Cannery Row*


----------



## debodun (Friday at 7:19 AM)

Citygirl is right.


----------



## Citygirl (Friday at 7:47 AM)

*A Romantic Drama done a few years ago.

_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Friday at 8:11 AM)

Me Before You?


----------



## Citygirl (Friday at 12:11 PM)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Friday at 12:42 PM)

A novelty song from the late 1950s

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Friday at 1:44 PM)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Friday at 1:50 PM)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Friday at 1:51 PM)

A novelty song from the late 1950s

T H __ //__ __ T __ H //__ __ __ T __ __


----------



## Sunny (Friday at 3:49 PM)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Friday at 3:54 PM)

*W please*


----------



## Citygirl (Friday at 3:59 PM)

The Witch Doctor


----------



## debodun (Saturday at 7:19 AM)

Citygirl is on the ball. Right-o.


----------



## Sunny (Saturday at 8:02 AM)

Don't remember that one. Can you hum a few bars?


----------



## debodun (Saturday at 8:09 AM)




----------



## Sunny (Saturday at 8:52 AM)

Thanks, Deb!  How could I have missed ever hearing that?


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 11:05 AM)

*Country Hit

_ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Saturday at 11:16 AM)

Behind Closed Doors?


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 12:01 PM)

*You got it again Deb!  *


----------



## debodun (Saturday at 12:05 PM)

I am a mind reader... 

A_ film noir_ movie from the 1940s that dealt with fraud and murder.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 12:42 PM)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Saturday at 12:43 PM)

A_ film noir_ movie from the 1940s that dealt with fraud and murder.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 1:47 PM)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Saturday at 1:50 PM)

A_ film noir_ movie from the 1940s that dealt with fraud and murder.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

No - H, S


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 2:09 PM)

R please


----------



## debodun (Saturday at 2:16 PM)

A_ film noir_ movie from the 1940s that dealt with fraud and murder.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

No - H, S, R


----------



## Citygirl (Saturday at 4:09 PM)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Saturday at 5:55 PM)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Sunday at 10:04 AM)

A_ film noir_ movie from the 1940s that dealt with fraud and murder.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ N __ __ __ N __ __ __

No - H, S, R, G


----------



## Sunny (Sunday at 12:52 PM)

Wow, this is a hard one!  How about T?


----------



## debodun (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

A_ film noir_ movie from the 1940s that dealt with fraud and murder.

__ __ __ __ __ __ //__ N __ __ __ N __ T __

No - H, S, R, G


----------



## Citygirl (Sunday at 1:12 PM)

B please


----------



## debodun (Sunday at 1:16 PM)

A_ film noir_ movie from the 1940s that dealt with fraud and murder.

__ __ __ B __ __ //__ N __ __ __ N __ T __

No - H, S, R, G


----------



## Citygirl (Sunday at 2:16 PM)

*Double Indemnity*


----------



## debodun (Sunday at 2:22 PM)

Yes, that's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Sunday at 4:09 PM)

This is another film about crime based on a book from the 30s.

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sunday at 4:30 PM)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sunday at 4:34 PM)

Death on the Nile?


----------



## Citygirl (Sunday at 5:31 PM)

*I'll say it again Deb, "You Got It."*


----------



## Sunny (Sunday at 6:28 PM)

Terrific, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Monday at 8:03 AM)

A novel dealing with war that has been dramatized several times.

__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Monday at 8:20 AM)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Monday at 8:22 AM)

Couldn't you have made it The Charge of the Light Brigade?  (But the dashes don't match.)

So... let's start with H?


----------



## debodun (Monday at 8:42 AM)

A novel dealing with war that has been dramatized several times.

__ L L //__ __ __ __ __ //__ __ //__ H __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Monday at 9:00 AM)

*All Quiet On The Western Front*


----------



## debodun (Monday at 9:18 AM)

Correct.

BTW - I like your new maneki neko avatar.


----------



## Citygirl (Monday at 1:14 PM)

*Thank you Deb!

This is an old T.V.  show!
_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Monday at 1:38 PM)

Buck Rogers in the 25th Century ?


----------



## Citygirl (Monday at 1:52 PM)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Monday at 2:04 PM)

An unfinished novel by a well-known British author.

__ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ // __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Monday at 3:42 PM)

*Let's start with T, please*


----------



## debodun (Yesterday at 7:10 AM)

An unfinished novel by a well-known British author.

T __ __ // __ __ __ T __ __ __ //__ __ // __ __ __ __ __ //__ __ __ __ __


----------



## Citygirl (Yesterday at 8:06 AM)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 8:22 AM)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 8:25 AM)

I'll take a guess:  The Mystery of Edwin Drood?


----------



## debodun (Yesterday at 8:31 AM)

Sunny triumphs.


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 11:27 AM)

Thriller book and movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Yesterday at 11:30 AM)

Psycho?


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 3:22 PM)

Sorry, no, deb.


----------



## Citygirl (Yesterday at 5:08 PM)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 6:46 PM)

_  _  _  _  _  _

No H

Not Psycho


----------



## Citygirl (Yesterday at 7:29 PM)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Today at 6:58 AM)

M _ _ _ _ _

No H

Not Psycho


----------



## debodun (Today at 7:27 AM)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Today at 9:14 AM)

*X please*


----------



## Sunny (Today at 12:56 PM)

M _ _ _ R _

No H X

Not Psycho


----------



## Citygirl (Today at 4:06 PM)

*Y please*


----------



## tinytn (35 minutes ago)

O ?


----------

